# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit 2021

## KriZuu

Vuosi 2020 lähenee loppuaan ja katseet kääntyvät uuteen vuoteen 2021. Luodaan sille nyt oma aiheensa autohankintojen osalta.

*Nobina* on tilannut 58 uutta BYD-sähköbussia, joista 40 ovat nivelmallia ja loput 12-metrisiä. Nämä tulevat linjoille 14, 18, 24, 37, 39, 40, 41 ja 42 elokuusta 2021 alkaen. 

https://www.nobina.com/fi/finland/uu...sioperaattori/
https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...a-nivelbusseja

*Pohjolan Liikenne* on tarjonnut voittamilleen Sipoon linjoille 22 uutta sähköbussia, joista 10 ovat telejä ja loput 12-metrisiä. Sopimus alkaa 16.8.2021.

https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...en-52-tulokset

Lisäksi myös joihinkin vanhoihin sopimuksiin on tarjottu uutta kalustoa 8/2021 alkaen:

Kohde 208, linjat 134, 134N, 136, 157-159 (Nobina): 4 x uusi Euro6-A2, 1 x uusi Euro6-teli
Kohde 211, linjat 532, 533 (Nobina): 5 x uusi Euro6-A2
Kohde 213, linjat 118N, 548, 549 (Nobina): 5 x uusi Euro6-A2,
Kohde 245, linjat 243-246, 348, 349, 582 (Nobina): 8 x uusi Euro6-A1

----------


## kuukanko

Nobinan BYD-tilauksista oli kilpailutusketjussa linkki uutiseen, jonka mukaan Nobina olisi tilannut 44 niveltä ja 20 A1:tä.

Nobinan vanhoihin sopimuksiin tarjotun uuden kaluston osalta on ainakin osaksi mahdollista, että päättyvistä sopimuksista ja liikenteen supistuksista vapautuva Euro6-kalusto korvaa uushankintoja.

----------


## Miska

Aika näyttää elämmekö parhaillaan käännekohtaa, jonka jälkeen uusia polttomoottorikäyttöisiä busseja ei HSL-liikenteeseen enää tule (ainakaan täysikokoisen kaluston osalta). Meneillään oleva lähibussikilpailutus antanee pian viitteitä siitä, lyövätkö sähköbussit läpi myös pienkalustomarkkinoilla, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että pakettiautopohjaisen pienkaluston osalta markkinoilla on vielä toistaiseksi varsin niukasti tarjontaa. 

Vanhoihin sopimuksiin on lähivuosille tarjottu jonkin verran uutta Euro 6 -päästöluokan dieselkalustoa, mutta sähköbussikaluston edulliset käyttökustannukset ja dieselkalustoa olennaisesti paremmat jatkokäyttömahdollisuudet voivat hyvin johtaa siihen, että nämäkin autot hankitaan sähköisinä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Aika näyttää elämmekö parhaillaan käännekohtaa, jonka jälkeen uusia polttomoottorikäyttöisiä busseja ei HSL-liikenteeseen enää tule (ainakaan täysikokoisen kaluston osalta). Meneillään oleva lähibussikilpailutus antanee pian viitteitä siitä, lyövätkö sähköbussit läpi myös pienkalustomarkkinoilla, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että pakettiautopohjaisen pienkaluston osalta markkinoilla on vielä toistaiseksi varsin niukasti tarjontaa. 
> 
> Vanhoihin sopimuksiin on lähivuosille tarjottu jonkin verran uutta Euro 6 -päästöluokan dieselkalustoa, mutta sähköbussikaluston edulliset käyttökustannukset ja dieselkalustoa olennaisesti paremmat jatkokäyttömahdollisuudet voivat hyvin johtaa siihen, että nämäkin autot hankitaan sähköisinä.


Elikkä ne Helbin pian tulevat muutamat, uudet runkolinjatelit (todennäköisesti Suburbanit) voivat hyvinkin olla HSL-alueen kaikkien aikojen viimeiset täyskokoiset polttomoottoribussit, jonka jälkeen telibussitkin hankitaan jatkossa aina sähkökäyttöisinä? miltä kaikilta valmistajilta sähkötelejä saa Yutongin, VDL:n ja BYDin lisäksi? onko kuulunut mitään että Volvo 8900LE:stä molempine versioineen tulis sähkömalli jne.? ja tuleeko/onko tullut uudesta, vuosi sitten esitellystä toisen sukupolven Citywidestä myös sähköteliversio ja onko niitä jo käytössä jossain päin Ruotsia?

----------


## jeesus

> Elikkä ne Helbin pian tulevat muutamat, uudet runkolinjatelit (todennäköisesti Suburbanit) voivat hyvinkin olla HSL-alueen kaikkien aikojen viimeiset täyskokoiset polttomoottoribussit, jonka jälkeen telibussitkin hankitaan jatkossa aina sähkökäyttöisinä? miltä kaikilta valmistajilta sähkötelejä saa Yutongin, VDL:n ja BYDin lisäksi? onko kuulunut mitään että Volvo 8900LE:stä molempine versioineen tulis sähkömalli jne.? ja tuleeko/onko tullut uudesta, vuosi sitten esitellystä toisen sukupolven Citywidestä myös sähköteliversio ja onko niitä jo käytössä jossain päin Ruotsia?


Solarikselta on syksyn aikana tullut Urbino 15 LE electric sähköteli.

----------


## Makke93

Pohjolan kaupunkiliikenteen kaikki pääkaupunkiseudulle tulleet uudet bussit tänä vuonna olivat Yutongeja. Kun uusissa sopimuksissa dieselit ovat EEV-päästöisiä eli käytettyjä ja 2022 alusta ei kai ala sopimusta johon voisi tulla bussit ennen vuodenvaihdetta, voi helpostikkin käydä, että 2021 bussit ovat myös kaikki Yutongeja.

----------


## Mokka

Ensimmäinen erä Nobinan tilaamia BYDejä matkalla Kiinasta Suomeen. 

Kuva runkolinja värisestä nivelautosta

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ensimmäinen erä Nobinan tilaamia BYDejä matkalla Kiinasta Suomeen. 
> 
> Kuva runkolinja värisestä nivelautosta


Eiks joku täällä foorumilla sanonut että Bydit tehdään Unkarissa? en muista kuka, mut muistan että joku niin sanoi. Ilmeisesti hän oli väärässä...

----------


## Wito

BYD:llä taitaa olla tehdas Unkarissa. Se ei automaattisesti tarkoita että juuri nuo tilatut BYD:t valmistettaisiin siellä. Kyllä se selviää aikanaan jos Suomeen tulee jotain sähköbusseja jotka on valmistettu Unkarissa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Eiks joku täällä foorumilla sanonut että Bydit tehdään Unkarissa? en muista kuka, mut muistan että joku niin sanoi. Ilmeisesti hän oli väärässä...


Se olin minä ja perustui BYD:n nettisivuilta luettuun tietoon.

https://bydeurope.com/byd-europe 

Unkarin tehtaan esittelyssä lukee:

"The total planned investment of the factory is 20 million euros and the total employees are 300 people. The annual output of the double shift is 400 electric buses, and the products are provided for the whole European market. The Hungary factory also provides chassis for the UK factory in which BYD cooperates with Alexander Dennis (ADL) and the BYD France factory."

----------


## Pera

> Eiks joku täällä foorumilla sanonut että Bydit tehdään Unkarissa? en muista kuka, mut muistan että joku niin sanoi. Ilmeisesti hän oli väärässä...


Tai sitten puolet tulee Kiinasta ja puolet Unkarista.

----------


## ipeniemela

Eipä olekaan tullut nivelbussilla matkustettua sen jälkeen kun viimeinen nivel-laatikkowiima poistui liikenteestä. Näitä odotan innolla.  :Cool:

----------


## Wreith

> Eipä olekaan tullut nivelbussilla matkustettua sen jälkeen kun viimeinen nivel-laatikkowiima poistui liikenteestä. Näitä odotan innolla.


Sama täällä. Viimeisin kerta jolloin muistan matkustaneeni nivelellä hsl alueella oli v.2005 linjalla 39A

----------


## Melamies

> Ensimmäinen erä Nobinan tilaamia BYDejä matkalla Kiinasta Suomeen.


Havaitsin tänään maanantaina Suomeen rantautuneen yksilön, nivel runkolinjavärityksellä. Etupäässä katolla olevan häkkyrän tulkitsen olevan pysäkkilataukseen liittyvän.

----------


## LahtiScania

Joku kymmenkunta nivel-BYDiä näyttää vaikuttavan Lentoparkissa Tikkurilantiellä.

----------


## ettäjaa

Siinä kuvia Lentoparkista. Busseja oli tosiaan tasan kymmenen.

https://imgur.com/a/Ae8La26

----------


## Ivecomies

> Siinä kuvia Lentoparkista. Busseja oli tosiaan tasan kymmenen.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Ae8La26


On kyllä komeita vehkeitä täytyy sanoa. Jännä nähdä tuleeko noista Nobinalaisten uusia lempparityökaluja. Näitkö yhtään minkä väriset penkkikuosit näissä on?

----------


## ettäjaa

> On kyllä komeita vehkeitä täytyy sanoa. Jännä nähdä tuleeko noista Nobinalaisten uusia lempparityökaluja. Näitkö yhtään minkä väriset penkkikuosit näissä on?


Laitoin tuonne linkin taakse vielä yhden kuvan, jossa penkit näyttäisivät olevan sinisiä. Suurin osa penkeistä oli kuitenkin muovin alla niin aika vaikea sanoa. Nyt kun katson kuvaa lisää niin en edes ole varma, onko kuvan mahdollinen sininen penkki vai jotain muuta. Lisäksi laitoin sinne toisen kuvan, jossa muovit näkyvät paremmin.

----------


## Ivecomies

Nyt kun noita Nobinan uusia haitaribyddejä on rantautunut Suomeen, niin onko mitään tietoa aloittaako Nobina koeajot jo linjaliikenteessä (mahdollisesti 200 tai 510) kesän aikana, jolloin olis mahdollisuus päästä ennakkomaistelemaan uusia sähköhaitareita?

----------


## joboo

> Nyt kun noita Nobinan uusia haitaribyddejä on rantautunut Suomeen, niin onko mitään tietoa aloittaako Nobina koeajot jo linjaliikenteessä (mahdollisesti 200 tai 510) kesän aikana, jolloin olis mahdollisuus päästä ennakkomaistelemaan uusia sähköhaitareita?


Nobinan instagramissa oli "sähköbusseja voi alkaa bongailla tutuilla reiteillä toukokuussa, kun kuljettajakoulutukset alkavat."

Näihin nähtävästi tuli "köyhän luokan penkit"  :Mad:

----------


## samulih

> Näihin nähtävästi tuli "köyhän luokan penkit"



Ei siellä paljon rikkaita näy.

----------


## Wreith

> Näihin nähtävästi tuli "köyhän luokan penkit"


Mitä oletit? Ei ole hirveen moneen bussiin tullut vuosien varrella mitään premium luokan ultra pehmeitä penkkejä niin luulisi ettei tämä tule yllätyksenä.

Pakko kyllä sanoa että nämä bydit näyttävät mielenkiintoisilta. Lamppujen ympärillä olisi kyllä omasta puolesta voinut olla mustat teippaukset. Ja nuo ikkunat muistuttavat junien ikkunoita. Johtuu varmaanki niiden pyöreydestä miksi näin ajattelen.

----------


## Makke93

> Mitä oletit? Ei ole hirveen moneen bussiin tullut vuosien varrella mitään premium luokan ultra pehmeitä penkkejä niin luulisi ettei tämä tule yllätyksenä.


Nobinan viimeisimmissä runkobusseille tulleissa teleissä on pehmeät korkeat penkit, eli ei se nyt niin tuulesta temmattu oletus ollut. 




> Pakko kyllä sanoa että nämä bydit näyttävät mielenkiintoisilta. Lamppujen ympärillä olisi kyllä omasta puolesta voinut olla mustat teippaukset. Ja nuo ikkunat muistuttavat junien ikkunoita. Johtuu varmaanki niiden pyöreydestä miksi näin ajattelen.


Ainakin osa teippauksistä näyttäisi vielä puuttuvan, kun ei ole sähköjohtoa kyljessä, niin kai mustaa saattaa tulla lamppujen ympärille sekä BYD:n busseille tyypillinen kaari etuoven taakse ennen liikenteen alkua.


Kuvista tihrustaen nättää siltä, että saapuneet bussit on kaikki kolmiovisia. Toivon mukaan sekaan pääsee pari neliovistakin, nimittäin 20 ja 30:lle niistä olisi enemmän hyötyä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Nobinan viimeisimmissä runkobusseille tulleissa teleissä on pehmeät korkeat penkit, eli ei se nyt niin tuulesta temmattu oletus ollut. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ainakin osa teippauksistä näyttäisi vielä puuttuvan, kun ei ole sähköjohtoa kyljessä, niin kai mustaa saattaa tulla lamppujen ympärille sekä BYD:n busseille tyypillinen kaari etuoven taakse ennen liikenteen alkua.
> 
> 
> Kuvista tihrustaen nättää siltä, että saapuneet bussit on kaikki kolmiovisia. Toivon mukaan sekaan pääsee pari neliovistakin, nimittäin 20 ja 30:lle niistä olisi enemmän hyötyä.


 Siinä mielessä hyvä, ettei takaovia ole koska se vähentäisi istumapaikkoja joiden määrää on muutenkin jostain syystä viime vuosina vähennetty.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nobinan viimeisimmissä runkobusseille tulleissa teleissä on pehmeät korkeat penkit, eli ei se nyt niin tuulesta temmattu oletus ollut.


Kilpailukierroksesta 50 lähtien HSL on kuitenkin kieltänyt korkeaselkänojaiset penkit uusissa busseissa (pl. Sipoon kohde).

----------


## joboo

> Kilpailukierroksesta 50 lähtien HSL on kuitenkin kieltänyt korkeaselkänojaiset penkit uusissa busseissa (pl. Sipoon kohde).


Kun vertaa korkeaselkänojallisilla penkeillä varustettua scaniaa näihin muovi penkkillä varustettuihin, niin ero on suuri. Saman myös huomannut vdl osalta.
Niin ihmettelen miksi HSL ei halua panostaa matkustajien mukavuuteen vaan päin vastoin pitää sen minimissä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Yksi syy voisi olla lyhyempien matkustajien kohdalla huono näkeminen eteenpäin. Myöskään kuljettaja ei näe peileistä istuinpaikoille niin hyvin. Autosta tulee hieman ahtaan oloinen. Kovahko ja matalampi istuin ei tarvitse olla huono, se voidaan tehdä ihan asialliseksikin. Mitään turistiluokkaa ei tarkoituskaan tarjota.

----------


## joboo

> Yksi syy voisi olla lyhyempien matkustajien kohdalla huono näkeminen eteenpäin. Myöskään kuljettaja ei näe peileistä istuinpaikoille niin hyvin. Autosta tulee hieman ahtaan oloinen. Kovahko ja matalampi istuin ei tarvitse olla huono, se voidaan tehdä ihan asialliseksikin. Mitään turistiluokkaa ei tarkoituskaan tarjota.


Jo viime vuosina on nähty mitä nämä istuimet on ja tulevat olemaan. Ne on pala muovia minkä päälle lätkästy pala kangasta. Pidemmillä reiteillä olisi varmasti mukavempi nojata päätä taaksepäin kun istua koulun penkillä selkä suorassa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kumpi malli kestää paremmin matkustajien käsittelyä? Sitä saa, mitä tilaa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kumpi malli kestää paremmin matkustajien käsittelyä? Sitä saa, mitä tilaa.


Näköjään ne kestää hyvin matkustajien käsittelyä, jos yksityiset yritykset tilaa busseja sellaisin penkein ja tämä joudutaan erikseen kieltämään. Todella erikoinen ja typerä kielto kyllä. Onko pelkkä penkin korkeus kielletty vai onko sekin vaatimuksena, että penkin pitää olla kova?




> Mitään turistiluokkaa ei tarkoituskaan tarjota.


Muuten Helsingin seudulla ollaan pyritty siihen, että joukkoliikennettä käyttäisivät muutkin kuin pakkokäyttäjät, joten päätös ei ole kovin looginen. Minullakin on ulko-oven vieressä odottamassa ilmainen parkkipaikka, johon saisin halutessani yksityisauton, jossa on pehmeät korkeaselkänojaiset penkit.

----------


## canis lupus

> Muuten Helsingin seudulla ollaan pyritty siihen, että joukkoliikennettä käyttäisivät muutkin kuin pakkokäyttäjät, joten päätös ei ole kovin looginen. Minullakin on ulko-oven vieressä odottamassa ilmainen parkkipaikka, johon saisin halutessani yksityisauton, jossa on pehmeät korkeaselkänojaiset penkit.


Sitten hankit auton ja maksat sen kaikki kulut. On hieman kohtuutonta alkaa vaatimaan yleellisyyksiä siitä että maksaa 50-100/kk rajattomista kilometreistä. Nämä kaikki turistipenkit maksaa paljon ja ne myös maksaa liikennöitsijä. Kokeile sitä autoa ja laske sen kulut. Itselläni menee helposti 200-300 kuukaudessa täysin velattomaan autoon jossa pelkkä lakisääteinen liikennevakuutus

----------


## JT

> Nämä kaikki turistipenkit maksaa paljon ja ne myös maksaa liikennöitsijä.


Paljonkos sellaiset penkit sitten maksavat?

Näissä tapauksissa liikennöitsijä on ihan hyvää hyvyyttään hankkinut pehmeät, korkeaselkänojaiset penkit kenenkään pyytämättä tai vaatimatta, ja nyt sellainen toiminta on sitten kielletty.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kilpailukierroksesta 50 lähtien HSL on kuitenkin kieltänyt korkeaselkänojaiset penkit uusissa busseissa (pl. Sipoon kohde).


Esim linjalla 345 on korkeita penkkejä, jotka ovat tosi mukavia kaikin puolin. Matkustusmukavuus on paljon parempi näissä autoissa. Onko joku vahva peruste kieltää nämä istuimet ? Tukholmassa lähes kaikissa busseissa ja ollut siellä vaikka kuinka kauan. Mikä ero ettei Helsngissä toimisi ?

----------


## Melamies

> Esim linjalla 345 on korkeita penkkejä, jotka ovat tosi mukavia kaikin puolin. Matkustusmukavuus on paljon parempi näissä autoissa. Onko joku vahva peruste kieltää nämä istuimet ? Tukholmassa lähes kaikissa busseissa ja ollut siellä vaikka kuinka kauan. Mikä ero ettei Helsngissä toimisi ?


Helsingissä on HSL, joka on varannut itselleen oikeuden tehdä typeriä päätöksiä ja vaikeuttaa matkustajien elämää.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kun vertaa korkeaselkänojallisilla penkeillä varustettua scaniaa näihin muovi penkkillä varustettuihin, niin ero on suuri. Saman myös huomannut vdl osalta.
> Niin ihmettelen miksi HSL ei halua panostaa matkustajien mukavuuteen vaan päin vastoin pitää sen minimissä.


Itsellä kokemusten perusteella, sanon Nobinan Citaro, niillä Espoonkartanon (e65, 165N) pienillä huonoilla teillä joko Scala tai Mersu Citaro. Osa mukavuudesta on auton alustasta riippuvainen. Vdl Citea on kova ja tuntee kivetkin tiellä, vaikka istuu takana pehmeellä penkillä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Helsingissä on HSL, joka on varannut itselleen oikeuden tehdä typeriä päätöksiä ja vaikeuttaa matkustajien elämää.


Tätä samaa minä myös halusin kirjoittaa.

----------


## 8.6

Korkeaselkänojaisten istuinten kielto ei olisi haitannut paljon joskus 15 vuotta sitten, sillä peltikupit, Scalan istuimet ja Kabusin penkit (joskaan niitä ei Pk-seudulla ollut) olivat riittävän mukavia. Nykyisin taas enemmistössä ovat Grammerit, Kielit ja uusimmissa VDL:ssä käytetyt istuimet (varmaan Kielit nekin), joilla on epämukava istua. Onneksi sentään uusissa Volvoissa, Yutongeissa ja Mersuissa ihan mukavat penkit.

----------


## Zambo

> Esim linjalla 345 on korkeita penkkejä, jotka ovat tosi mukavia kaikin puolin. Matkustusmukavuus on paljon parempi näissä autoissa. Onko joku vahva peruste kieltää nämä istuimet ? Tukholmassa lähes kaikissa busseissa ja ollut siellä vaikka kuinka kauan. Mikä ero ettei Helsngissä toimisi ?


Voisi olettaa, että yksi syy Nobinalle hankkia pehmeitä penkkejä olisi autojen helppo käytettävyys meren molemmin puolin. Onkohan yhtenäinen Nordic Bus -konsepti jo haudattu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan yhtenäinen Nordic Bus -konsepti jo haudattu?


Sen tilalle on tullut Bus Nordic. Käsittääkseni korkeaselkänojaisten penkkien kieltäminen kaupunkibusseissa on tuota yhteispohjoismaista päätöksentekoa eikä vain HSL:n oma vaatimus.

Tämä toki estää sen, että ilman muutostöitä ei voi käyttää Suomeen kaupunkiautoksi hankittua teliä myöhemmin Ruotsissa seutuliikenteessä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sen tilalle on tullut Bus Nordic. Käsittääkseni korkeaselkänojaisten penkkien kieltäminen kaupunkibusseissa on tuota yhteispohjoismaista päätöksentekoa eikä vain HSL:n oma vaatimus.
> 
> Tämä toki estää sen, että ilman muutostöitä ei voi käyttää Suomeen kaupunkiautoksi hankittua teliä myöhemmin Ruotsissa seutuliikenteessä.


Jos tulkitsen oikein noita kilpailutusvaatimuksia, 

I luokan bussissa on kovat penkit ilman turvavöitä ja vähintään kolme ovea, jaII luokan bussissa pehmeät korkeaselkänojaiset penkit turvavöin ja käsinojin, lukuvalot vaunun korkealattiaisessa osassa ja tilaa seisoville matkustajille vain keskikäytävällä.

Nobina voisi siis yhteispohjoismaisen sopimuksen puolesta hankkia lisää samanlaisia telejä, kunhan niissä on turvavyöt, eli kilpailutuksessa voi vaatia I tai II tyypin autoja ja halutessaan Nobina voi ostaa II tyypin autoja. 

HSL vaikuttaa toimivan vähän samaan tapaan kuin EU:n kanssa usein toimitaan, eli ylikansallinen säätely pannaan toimeen hallintoalamaisen kannalta vahingollisella tavalla.

----------


## zige94

Miksi juuri Sipoon liikenteessä on yhä sallittu korkeat penkit? Hyvähän se on että on sallittu, mutta mietityttää hieman. Joo, onhan täällä pitkiä linjoja pisimmät ollessa n. 70km ja 1h55min kestoltaan, mutta on muuallakin suhtkoht pitkiä.

----------


## Prompter

HSL:n suuntaus näyttäisi tosiaan olevan bussimatkojen lyhentäminen ja pakkovaihtojen lisääminen. Tästä on hyvänä esimerkkinä Tuusulan HSL-linjasto: suoralla bussilla Helsinkiin pääsee vain arkisin 5-18, muina aikoina, ja myös suoran bussin liikennöintiaikoina, liityntäbussi kulkee 2-3 kertaa tunnissa suuntaansa ja vaihdot onnistuvat molemmissa päissä, eli parhaimmillaan vaihdolliset yhteydet toimivat 6 kertaa tunnissa. 

Toki vaihdolliset yhteydet ovat kustannustehokkaita, sillä ne luovat huomattavan määrän yhteyksiä jokaiseen suuntaan. Keravalta on yhteydet Lahteen, Riihimäelle, Tampereelle ja toki Helsinkiin sekä väliasemille että suoraan. Leinelästä voi hypätä junaan Lentoasemalle ja Länsi-Vantaalle, sekä tietenkin Helsingin suuntaan. Tikkurilassa taas pysähtyy kaikki pääradan kaukojunat, ja busseja lähtee joka puolelle kaupunkia.

Vaihdollisten yhteyksien on kuitenkin toimittava, jotta niiden käyttö olisi mielekästä. Bussista toiseen vaihdot toimivat parhaiten Hyvinkään kaupunkiliikenteen mallilla, eli kaikki bussit kohtaavat asemalla lähtöaikojen ollessa samat. Tämä toki vaatii tilaa terminaalista ja linjojen ajallisten pituuksien on oltava suurinpiirtein samat, jotta yhtä linjaa ei tarvitse ajaa häntä koipien välissä, ja toinen olisi kuin lepokoti. 

HSL pilasi linjan 985 aikataulut syksyllä 2019. Keravan asemalla lähdetään siten, että R-/Z-junasta näkee bussin perävalot, ja bussin saapuessa asemalle näkee R-/Z-junan perävalot. Kuka hyötyy puolen tunnin vuorovälistä, jos bussia joutuu odottamaan 29 minuuttia? Suorat bussit Nikkilään kurjistettiin viikonloppujen osalta pariin vuoroon päivässä viime syksynä. 

Tulipas paljon asiaa korkeaselkänojaisten penkkien kieltämisestä. Saa siirtää asianmukaisempaan ketjuun, jos näkee tarpeelliseksi 😄

----------


## tohpeeri

> Miksi juuri Sipoon liikenteessä on yhä sallittu korkeat penkit? Hyvähän se on että on sallittu, mutta mietityttää hieman. Joo, onhan täällä pitkiä linjoja pisimmät ollessa n. 70km ja 1h55min kestoltaan, mutta on muuallakin suhtkoht pitkiä.


Halutaan hyvittää sitä kun osa Sipoosta pakkoliitettiin Helsinkiin.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> HSL:n suuntaus näyttäisi tosiaan olevan bussimatkojen lyhentäminen ja pakkovaihtojen lisääminen. Tästä on hyvänä esimerkkinä Tuusulan HSL-linjasto: suoralla bussilla Helsinkiin pääsee vain arkisin 5-18, muina aikoina, ja myös suoran bussin liikennöintiaikoina, liityntäbussi kulkee 2-3 kertaa tunnissa suuntaansa ja vaihdot onnistuvat molemmissa päissä, eli parhaimmillaan vaihdolliset yhteydet toimivat 6 kertaa tunnissa. 
> 
> Toki vaihdolliset yhteydet ovat kustannustehokkaita, sillä ne luovat huomattavan määrän yhteyksiä jokaiseen suuntaan.


Mutta kuinka usein joukkoliikennettä tarvitaan muuhun kuin työ- tai opiskelumatkoihin? Valtaosa työpaikoista sijaitsee Helsingissä ja jos sinne täytyy pendelöidä kolmen vaihdon taktiikalla 5 kertaa viikossa, mitä hyötyä on siitä, että kotoaan pääsee jonnekin Pieksämäelle yhdellä vaihdolla bussista pikajunaan? Nämä HSL:än suunnitelmat ja aivoitukset ovat ihan mukavia kun niillä saa määrärahat kulumaan, mutta mitään tutkimusta matkojen miellyttävyydestä tai sujuvuudesta ei viitsitä tehdä.

----------


## zige94

> HSL pilasi linjan 985 aikataulut syksyllä 2019. Keravan asemalla lähdetään siten, että R-/Z-junasta näkee bussin perävalot, ja bussin saapuessa asemalle näkee R-/Z-junan perävalot. Kuka hyötyy puolen tunnin vuorovälistä, jos bussia joutuu odottamaan 29 minuuttia? Suorat bussit Nikkilään kurjistettiin viikonloppujen osalta pariin vuoroon päivässä viime syksynä.


Jep, etenkään Nikkilässä ei somen perusteella kovin tyytyväisiä olla viime syksyn jälkeisiin muutoksiin. Viime syksyllä uusien aikataulujen tullessa julki moni totesi vaihtavansa bussin henkilöautoon, kun suoria vuoroja vähennettiin entisestään sekä vaihdot Keravalla tehtiin toimimattomiksi. Lisäksi kovaa kritiikkiä sai myös mm. Porvoon viikonloppuyhteyksien väheneminen, tosin näitä HSL on kuulemma palauttamassa syksyn 2021 aikatauluissa, eli päiväreissut Porvooseen onnistuu taas la & su. Helsingin keskustan suuntaan menevät eivät muutenkaan arvosta vaihdollisen yhteyden painostamista mitä HSL harrastaa ja vielä vähemmän kun vaihdollista yhteyttä ei tehdä edes toimivaksi. Suorat vuorot kun ovat yhtä nopeita tai jopa nopeampia kuin vaihdolliset. Siinä voi jokainen miettiä et käyttääkö mielummin suoraa kuin vaihdollista yhteyttä...

----------


## Minä vain

> HSL pilasi linjan 985 aikataulut syksyllä 2019. Keravan asemalla lähdetään siten, että R-/Z-junasta näkee bussin perävalot, ja bussin saapuessa asemalle näkee R-/Z-junan perävalot. Kuka hyötyy puolen tunnin vuorovälistä, jos bussia joutuu odottamaan 29 minuuttia? Suorat bussit Nikkilään kurjistettiin viikonloppujen osalta pariin vuoroon päivässä viime syksynä.


985 on näköjään optimoitu niin, että seisonta-aika on mahdollisimman lyhyt Nikkilässä. Sunnuntain aikataulussa Keravan asemalta 9.53 - 11.56 Keravan asemalta lähtevät vuorot on sellaisia, että myöhästyy juuri ja juuri kun vaihtaa R/Z-junasta. Vastapainoksi ehtii vaihtamaan junaan Keravalla kun bussi palaa Nikkilästä. 17.06 - 23.41 Keravan asemalta lähtevillä vuoroilla voi vaihtaa R/Z-junasta bussiin, ja kun bussi palaa Keravan asemalle, juna on ehtinyt juuri ja juuri ehtinyt lähteä. Siinä välissä kulkevat vuorot on sellaisia, ettei mistään voi vaihtaa mihinkään.  :Laughing:  Tuntuu typerältä, mutta ainoa keino ratkaista synkronointiongelma on se, että jokainen bussi odottaa noin 5 minuutin sijaan noin 30 minuuttia Nikkilässä.

----------


## 8.6

> Sen tilalle on tullut Bus Nordic. Käsittääkseni korkeaselkänojaisten penkkien kieltäminen kaupunkibusseissa on tuota yhteispohjoismaista päätöksentekoa eikä vain HSL:n oma vaatimus.
> 
> Tämä toki estää sen, että ilman muutostöitä ei voi käyttää Suomeen kaupunkiautoksi hankittua teliä myöhemmin Ruotsissa seutuliikenteessä.


Tuollahan HSL perusteli aikoinaan oranssien linjakilpien kieltämistä uusista busseista, mutta niin vain sekä Tukholmaan, Osloon että Kööpenhaminaan on hankittu runsaasti oranssikilpisiä busseja 2018-2020.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Jep, etenkään Nikkilässä ei somen perusteella kovin tyytyväisiä olla viime syksyn jälkeisiin muutoksiin. Viime syksyllä uusien aikataulujen tullessa julki moni totesi vaihtavansa bussin henkilöautoon, kun suoria vuoroja vähennettiin entisestään sekä vaihdot Keravalla tehtiin toimimattomiksi. Lisäksi kovaa kritiikkiä sai myös mm. Porvoon viikonloppuyhteyksien väheneminen, tosin näitä HSL on kuulemma palauttamassa syksyn 2021 aikatauluissa, eli päiväreissut Porvooseen onnistuu taas la & su. Helsingin keskustan suuntaan menevät eivät muutenkaan arvosta vaihdollisen yhteyden painostamista mitä HSL harrastaa ja vielä vähemmän kun vaihdollista yhteyttä ei tehdä edes toimivaksi. Suorat vuorot kun ovat yhtä nopeita tai jopa nopeampia kuin vaihdolliset. Siinä voi jokainen miettiä et käyttääkö mielummin suoraa kuin vaihdollista yhteyttä...


Tähän on pakko kommentoida. Moni tuntuu jotenkin yliarvostavan tuota nopeutta. Monelle käyttäjälle nopeuttakin tärkeämpää on matkan helppous. Se että täytyy vaihtaa kesken matkaa kulkuneuvosta toiseen on jo itsessään monelle tekijä, joka johtaa jopa matkustutavan vaihtoon. Ei se nopeus, vaan se että matkustus on mahdollisimman helppoa.

----------


## hylje

Tuossa helppous- ja laatukilpailussa liikenteenjärjestäjällä on niukasti mitään valttikortteja. Ihmiset tykkää hehkuttaa suoria linjoja ja pehmeitä tuoleja kaikille, mutta tosiasiassa taistelu joukkoliikenteen helppoudesta hävitään kaavoittajan kynässä. 

Kun ihminen asuu syrjässä ja matkat ovat pitkiä, joukkoliikenne on vaikeaa ja epäkäytännöllistä. Ei siinä auta hifistely liikenteen laatutekijöistä, huonoa jälkeä se on silti. Vastaavasti ydinkeskustassa joukkoliikenne toimii hyvin joka suuntaan, vaikka puitteet olisivat aika karuja.

Mutta ydinkeskustaa on mahdoton rakentaa lisää, joten joukkoliikenne rappioituu tulevaisuudessakin. Ei voi mitään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sen tilalle on tullut Bus Nordic. Käsittääkseni korkeaselkänojaisten penkkien kieltäminen kaupunkibusseissa on tuota yhteispohjoismaista päätöksentekoa eikä vain HSL:n oma vaatimus.
> 
> Tämä toki estää sen, että ilman muutostöitä ei voi käyttää Suomeen kaupunkiautoksi hankittua teliä myöhemmin Ruotsissa seutuliikenteessä.


Mihin sitten lienee perustuu se yhteispohjismainen päätös, että korkeat selkänojat ovat jollain tavalla huonoja kaupunkibusseissa ?

----------


## canis lupus

> Mihin sitten lienee perustuu se yhteispohjismainen päätös, että korkeat selkänojat ovat jollain tavalla huonoja kaupunkibusseissa ?


Rokottavavat väljyyttä. Kaupungissa bussista on tarkoitus poistua ja nousta reippaasti sisään jotta pysytään aikataulussa. Ahtaat tilat hidastavat poistumista ja sisäännousua ja lisäävät pysäkillä seisomisaikaa

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Rokottavavat väljyyttä. Kaupungissa bussista on tarkoitus poistua ja nousta reippaasti sisään jotta pysytään aikataulussa. Ahtaat tilat hidastavat poistumista ja sisäännousua ja lisäävät pysäkillä seisomisaikaa


Täysin kestämätön ja käsittämätön perustelu. Tällöin löystytetään aikataulua. Taas ylikorostetaan ja yliarvotetaan nopeuden arvokkuutta. Sama kuin pikavuorolla ei saa lisätä pysäkkejä kun "se hidastaa" linjan nopeutta. Ei puhettakaan uuden pysäkin tuomasta matkustamäärän lisäätymisestä ja parantuneesta palvelutasosta. Tai samalla tuurilla se bussi joutuu normaaliltakin pikavuoropysäkiltä odottamaan joskus 5 minuuttia takaisin liikennevirtaan pääsyä.

----------


## zige94

> Tähän on pakko kommentoida. Moni tuntuu jotenkin yliarvostavan tuota nopeutta. Monelle käyttäjälle nopeuttakin tärkeämpää on matkan helppous. Se että täytyy vaihtaa kesken matkaa kulkuneuvosta toiseen on jo itsessään monelle tekijä, joka johtaa jopa matkustutavan vaihtoon. Ei se nopeus, vaan se että matkustus on mahdollisimman helppoa.


Olet ihan oikeassa ja tämänkin tiedostan itse, kun olen suoria ja hiukan (10-15min) hitaampia yhteyksiä käyttänyt vastapainoksi sille ettei tarvitse vaihtaa kulkuneuvoja. No, nykyisin on auto, jolla menen kaikkialle joten ei ole väliä yhteyksillä. Tässä oli hyvänä esimerkkinä se että suora on vaihdoton, mutta myös jopa nopeampi kun yleensä suorat yhteydet kiertää jokaisen taajaman matkan varrella ollen huomattavasti hitaampi kuin vaihdoton yhteys.

----------


## canis lupus

> Täysin kestämätön ja käsittämätön perustelu. Tällöin löystytetään aikataulua. Taas ylikorostetaan ja yliarvotetaan nopeuden arvokkuutta. Sama kuin pikavuorolla ei saa lisätä pysäkkejä kun "se hidastaa" linjan nopeutta. Ei puhettakaan uuden pysäkin tuomasta matkustamäärän lisäätymisestä ja parantuneesta palvelutasosta. Tai samalla tuurilla se bussi joutuu normaaliltakin pikavuoropysäkiltä odottamaan joskus 5 minuuttia takaisin liikennevirtaan pääsyä.


Istun mielummin 15 minuuttia bussissa grammerin penkillä kuin 25 minuuttia samaan matkaan pehmeillä penkeillä. Kuljettajana mikään ei ole niin hernostuttavaa kun nuoret työikäiset löntystelevät hitaasti ulos bussista kun pitäisi jo päästä takaisin liikennevirtaan. Suurin osa bussin viiveestä syntyy liikennevalojen lisäksi pysäkkiajoista. Vanhukset ja alle 6 vuotiaat lapset ovat asia erikseen, heitä tietenkin odotetaan että pääsevät istumaan

----------


## samulih

Kun taas keskustellaan ihan höpönpöpöä tässä pari julkaisua jotka auttavat ymmärtämään asiaa

Selvitys joukkoliikenteenvaihtovastuksesta https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...su_18_2015.pdf

Luotettavuus tärkein tekijä https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...oads/luoke.pdf

jne.

----------


## Salomaa

> Rokottavavat väljyyttä. Kaupungissa bussista on tarkoitus poistua ja nousta reippaasti sisään jotta pysytään aikataulussa. Ahtaat tilat hidastavat poistumista ja sisäännousua ja lisäävät pysäkillä seisomisaikaa


Kuinka suuri on viiveiden lisäys, mitkä voidaan katsoa johtuvan korkeista selkänojista ? Nykyinen Nobinan auto näyttää käyttävän saman ajan välillä Ruosilanpolku-Skogby kuin aikaisemmin matalaselkänojainen Citea.

----------


## 8.6

> Kuinka suuri on viiveiden lisäys, mitkä voidaan katsoa johtuvan korkeista selkänojista ? Nykyinen Nobinan auto näyttää käyttävän saman ajan välillä Ruosilanpolku-Skogby kuin aikaisemmin matalaselkänojainen Citea.


Se vaikuttaa olevan mitätön. Joutuihan niissä Citeoissakin käytäväpaikalla istuva matkustaja väistämämään käytävälle ikkunapaikalla istuvan poistuessa. Korkeaselkänojaiset istuimet eivät myöskään kavenna käytävää juurikaan.

----------


## Prompter

> Tuntuu typerältä, mutta ainoa keino ratkaista synkronointiongelma on se, että jokainen bussi odottaa noin 5 minuutin sijaan noin 30 minuuttia Nikkilässä.


Ei ihan noin pitkään tarvisi seistä. 985:n kierros kestää noin tunnin, ja on aikataulultaan jo valmiiksi melko tiukka. Bussi kun lähtisi Keravalta minuuteilla 10 ja 40 ja saapuisi noin 20 ja 50, saataisiin löysät kierrokset ja yhteydet liki jokaiseen nopeaan junaan, molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## Miska

> Ei ihan noin pitkään tarvisi seistä. 985:n kierros kestää noin tunnin, ja on aikataulultaan jo valmiiksi melko tiukka. Bussi kun lähtisi Keravalta minuuteilla 10 ja 40 ja saapuisi noin 20 ja 50, saataisiin löysät kierrokset ja yhteydet liki jokaiseen nopeaan junaan, molempiin suuntiin.


Tuo sama ongelmahan on oikeastaan kaikilla Keravan liityntälinjoilla. Jotta yhteydet toimisivat kaikkiin R-juniin ja kaikilta R-junilta, pitäisi kaikkien linjojen autojen seistä asemalla aina 20 min saapumisen ja lähdön välissä. Keravan pakettiin tarvittaisiin siis paljon lisää kalustoa ja kuljettajia. Koska varsinkaan kehyskunnilla ei ole laittaa joukkoliikenteeseen ylimääräistä rahaa, on liikenne järjestetty nyt siten, että yhteydet nopeisiin juniin 5-10 min vaihtoajalla on pyritty tarjoamaan aamupäivällä Helsingin suuntaan ja iltapäivällä sekä illalla Helsingin suunnasta. Tästä sitten seuraa se, että hiljaisempaan suuntaan matkustettaessa vaihtoaika nopeaan junaan on pitkä. Se jää sitten matkustajan itsensä arvioitavaksi odottaako 20 min nopeaa junaa vai hypätäkö asemalla odottavaan hitaampaan K-junaan, perillä noilla on todennäköisesti suunnilleen samaan aikaan. Esimerkiksi 985:n saapuessa Keravalle minuutilla 04, lähtee K-juna minuutilla 11 (perillä 46) ja R-juna minuutilla 26 (perillä 49).

----------


## Minä vain

> Tuo sama ongelmahan on oikeastaan kaikilla Keravan liityntälinjoilla. Jotta yhteydet toimisivat kaikkiin R-juniin ja kaikilta R-junilta, pitäisi kaikkien linjojen autojen seistä asemalla aina 20 min saapumisen ja lähdön välissä. Keravan pakettiin tarvittaisiin siis paljon lisää kalustoa ja kuljettajia.


Totta. Mietin vaan, että onko vuorovälien maksimointi paras strategia, vai kannattaisiko vuorovälejä harventaa, jotta bussit voidaan synkronoida juniin. Linjalla 985 on pääasiallisesti 30 minuutin vuoroväli silloin kun Nikkilästä ajetaan suoria busseja keskustaan. Jos se olisi 30 minuuttia vain ruuhka-aikaan, voisi synkronointi toimia kumpaankin suuntaan kriittisenä aikana. Vuorovälin kaksinkertaistus noin 35 h/vko ja synkronointi kuntoon noin 43 h/vko.

----------


## joboo

Nobinan instagram tilillä näyttäisi olevan kuvia näistä A1 autoista ovilla 2+2+0 (35 istumapaikkaa)
Ensi viikolla olisi luvassa A2 autoista kuvia.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Nobinan instagram tilillä näyttäisi olevan kuvia näistä A1 autoista ovilla 2+2+0 (35 istumapaikkaa)
> Ensi viikolla olisi luvassa A2 autoista kuvia.


Kiinnostava postaus. Muutama nostoa siitä:




> K9UB-malleja saadaan HSL-alueelle yhteensä 23 kappaletta.


Nobinan voittamassa Haagan suunnan ja Länsi-Helsingin paketissa vaaditaan 18 A1-tyypin bussia joten niitä on tulossa muutama ekstraa.




> Jännitystä lieventämään esittelemme teille tulevien viikkojen aikana kaikki neljä uutta sähköbussimalliamme, yhden joka keskiviikko.


Jos Nobinalle on tulossa 4 uutta sähköbussimallia, siihen sisältyy oletettavasti A1,A2,C ja D luokan autoja. C-tyypin busseja ei edes vaadita koko Länsi-Helsingin paketissa ja A2-tyypin bussien kaikkien pitäisi olla vanhoja dieseleitä. Tästä voisi päätellä, että Nobina, samoin kuin Pohjolan Liikenne, on lasketut kulut ja päätynyt siihen, että on halvempaa hankkia enemmän sähköbusseja. Tämän perusteella näitä voi siis hyvinkin näkyä vanhoillakin sopimuksilla, joihin ei vaadita yhtäkään sähköbussia.

Jälkeenpäin ajateltuna on muuten myös mahdollista, että nuo telit ovat juuri ne jotka menevät Turkuun.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Nobinan Instaan tuli se viime viikolla luvattu kuva A2:sta (BYD K9UE): https://www.instagram.com/p/CN67zSDHRsX/

Postauksessa on muitakin tietoja niistä, tässä joitakin poimintoja:
tulee HSL-alueelle 8 kplpituus 13,2 metriäistumapaikat 39+3

Kaikkiaan kesällä/syksyllä Nobinalle olisi siis tulossa HSL-liikenteeseen uusia "pyttyjä":
23 A18 A21 C44 D

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nyt Nobinan Instaan tuli se viime viikolla luvattu kuva A2:sta (BYD K9UE): https://www.instagram.com/p/CN67zSDHRsX/


Onpas ruma kopio VDL:stä. Näyttää myös tosi ahtaalta sisällä.

----------


## jtm

> Nyt Nobinan Instaan tuli se viime viikolla luvattu kuva A2:sta (BYD K9UE): https://www.instagram.com/p/CN67zSDHRsX/
> 
> Postauksessa on muitakin tietoja niistä, tässä joitakin poimintoja:
> tulee HSL-alueelle 8 kplpituus 13,2 metriäistumapaikat 39+3
> 
> Kaikkiaan kesällä/syksyllä Nobinalle olisi siis tulossa HSL-liikenteeseen uusia "pyttyjä":
> 23 A18 A21 C44 D


Mistä tuo tieto BYD telistä on ja mihin sopimukseen tulossa? Ja tuleekos nuo uudet A2 joihinkin vanhoihin sopimuksiin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä tuo tieto BYD telistä on ja mihin sopimukseen tulossa? Ja tuleekos nuo uudet A2 joihinkin vanhoihin sopimuksiin?


BYD-telistä on kerrottu uusimmassa AKT:n jäsenlehdessä. Siinä ei kerrota, mihin sopimukseen se on tulossa.

2016 alkaneisiin länsimetron liityntälinjojen sopimuksiin on tarjottu elokuuksi 2021 yksi uusi teli ja iso liuta uusia A2:ia, joten ne ovat yksi mahdollisuus mihin noita uusia voisi mennä. Tämä on kuitenkin vain omaa arvailuani.

----------


## Wreith

Tuossa A2 pytyssä näyttäs olevan tuo taka-ovi iha viimeisessä penkkirivissä kiinni. Jännän näköinen kyllä.

----------


## Wreith

> Tuossa A2 pytyssä näyttäs olevan tuo taka-ovi iha viimeisessä penkkirivissä kiinni. Jännän näköinen kyllä.


Huomasin myös, että ikkunat ovat nelikulmaiset tuossa A2 ja teliversiossa sekä katolla nuo helmat ovat koko auton pituiset. Ihan kuin olisivat tehty eri tehtailla?

----------


## joboo

Näiden A2 ja telien matkustamon peräosa jotenkin muistuttaa Scania L94 UB:ta  :Laughing:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt Nobinan instagram-tilillä esitellään kolmen kuvan ja ylistävien sanojen voimalla uutta nivelbussia:

https://www.instagram.com/p/COfJZScH9G4/
https://www.instagram.com/p/COfJe8EnnSX/
https://www.instagram.com/p/COfJjnHHvlf/ 

Siellä on lyhyt listaus myös teknisistä tiedoista.

----------


## Makke93

> Nyt Nobinan instagram-tilillä esitellään kolmen kuvan ja ylistävien sanojen voimalla uutta nivelbussia:


Kommenteissa joku huomautti, että bussin kyljessä HSL:n kaaresta puuttuu oransseja palloja. Siinähän kohtaa onkin toinen linjakilpi samalla sivulla.

----------


## Puolimatala

Mielenkiintoista nähdä eksyisikö sitten BYD niveliä myös Nobinan runkolinjoille 200 ja 510, "viikonloppuylijäämän" tms. muodossa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Mielenkiintoista nähdä eksyisikö sitten BYD niveliä myös Nobinan runkolinjoille 200 ja 510, "viikonloppuylijäämän" tms. muodossa.


Tuskin ainakaan 200:lle Elielinaukion takia

----------


## Puolimatala

> Tuskin ainakaan 200:lle Elielinaukion takia


Toisaalta runkolinja 40 lähtenee myös Elieliltä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tuskin ainakaan 200:lle Elielinaukion takia


Onhan aikonaan myös linjan 43 iltalähtöjä ajettu nivelellä Eliealinaukiolta. Ei olisi mikään este, mutta kuinka hyvin kuskit sitten osaavat peruuttaa laiturista nivelbussille onkin toisen seikkä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noissa sähkönivelissä on se ero, että lähtökohtaisesti on tarkoitus nousta sisään nimenomaan keski- ja takaovista. Minun mielestäni Elielinaukion laiturijärjestelyt toimivat parhaiten perinteisessä etuovesta sisään -liikenteessä. En väheksy tuotakaan argumenttia, että peruuttaminen pussinperälaiturista on oma juttunsa.

Sitten vielä yksi näkökohta. Ainakin nuo Nobinan BYD-nivelet on varustettu pikalataustekniikalla, joten ilmeisesti on ollut ajatus, että akkuja ladataan päivän aikana ilman varikkokäyntiä. Linjojen 200 ja 510 päätepysäkeillä tai reittien varrella ei liene tätä infraa käytettävissä. Varmasti nivel-BYDien akut riittävät varsin pitkien rupeamien ajamiseen ilman välilataustakin, etenkin kesäkaudella. Mutta varmasti on ajosarjoja, joissa nivelien sähkönkulutus perustelisi välilatauksiakin, varsinkin talvella.

----------


## kuukanko

Eikös linjalle 40 tule Elielille erillinen lähtölaituri aukion reunalle (joka toimi aikanaan saapumislaiturina ja joidenkin aamuyölinjojen lähtölaiturina)?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös linjalle 40 tule Elielille erillinen lähtölaituri aukion reunalle (joka toimi aikanaan saapumislaiturina ja joidenkin aamuyölinjojen lähtölaiturina)?


Sellaisesta on puhuttu, ja juuri niiden keskustelujen perusteella päädyin edellisen viestini päätelmiin. Jos sen laiturin kapasiteetti riittää 200:senkin tarpeisiin, niin sitten 200 tietenkin voi hyödyntää sitä.

----------


## Wito

Muistaakseni jossain luki että 40 lähtisi mahdollisesti Postikadulta (tai Kaivokadulta) kun 39N loppuu. Voi tietysti olla että suunnitelma on muuttunut.

----------


## Puolimatala

Mietinkin tuleeko myös Elielille muutoksia elokuuksi, tuo entinen jättölaituri olisi varmasti hyvä 40:n lähtölaituriksi. 

Myöskin Pelimannintiellä tarvittaneen päivitystä päätepysäkki infraan, jotain katutyötä siellä näyttää olevan, en tiedä vain liittyykö vielä 40:een.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Toisaalta runkolinja 40 lähtenee myös Elieliltä.


Eikös 40:n pitänyt siirtyä Postikadulle Asema-aukion reunalle?




> Onhan aikonaan myös linjan 43 iltalähtöjä ajettu nivelellä Eliealinaukiolta. Ei olisi mikään este, mutta kuinka hyvin kuskit sitten osaavat peruuttaa laiturista nivelbussille onkin toisen seikkä.


Niin siis eihän se olekaan mikään ongelma jos kuljettajat osaavat peruuttaa nivelillä, mutta semmoista koulutusta ei välttämättä ole kaikilla kuskeilla. Sitä paitsi en perustakaan tätä siihen etteivät kuskit osaisi ajaa niveliä Elielinaukiolle vaan siihen että tietääkseni HSL:llä on jotain sitä vastaan.

EDIT: Ja siinä olikin jo ehtinyt tulla vastauksia. Pitäisi varmaan aina muistaa katsoa onko uusia sivuja ehtinyt tulla ennen kuin kommentoi  :Very Happy:

----------


## hana

> Eikös linjalle 40 tule Elielille erillinen lähtölaituri aukion reunalle (joka toimi aikanaan saapumislaiturina ja joidenkin aamuyölinjojen lähtölaiturina)?


Näin näyttää olevan myös HSL:n kuljettajaohje-sivuston mukaan. Tuo sivusto on yleisesti kaikille käytettävissä.

----------


## Makke93

> Eikös linjalle 40 tule Elielille erillinen lähtölaituri aukion reunalle (joka toimi aikanaan saapumislaiturina ja joidenkin aamuyölinjojen lähtölaiturina)?


Runkolinjojen 300 ja 400 perustamissuunnitelmassa kerrottiin, että 40 lähtölaituri olisi Elielinaukion laidalla, mutta sitä ei voida käyttää useamman nivellinjan lähtöpaikkana, koska matkustajat joutuvat ylittämään pyörätien.

En sitten tiedä, miksei voi ottaa vähän aitaa pois asemanpuoleiselta laidalta ja pistää lähtöpysäkki siihen. Ei tarvitsisi pyörätietä varoa, eikä ainakaan tilan puolesta pitäisi olla ongelma kun satelliittikuvan perusteella kummallakin puolella nykyisiä vinolaitureita on saman verran tilaa peruttaa. 




> Mietinkin tuleeko myös Elielille muutoksia elokuuksi, tuo entinen jättölaituri olisi varmasti hyvä 40:n lähtölaituriksi. 
> 
> Myöskin Pelimannintiellä tarvittaneen päivitystä päätepysäkki infraan, jotain katutyötä siellä näyttää olevan, en tiedä vain liittyykö vielä 40:een.


Samassa suunnitelmassa kerrottiin, ettei Elielinaukiolle ole nykyisellään mahdollista saada pikalatauspaikkaa. HSL:n propagandajulkaisusta viime tammikuulta löytyy kartta latausasemista, jossa Pelimannintien päähän on merkitty liikennöitsijän latausasema.




> Näin näyttää olevan myös HSL:n kuljettajaohje-sivuston mukaan. Tuo sivusto on yleisesti kaikille käytettävissä.


40 näyttää muuten vetäisevän melkein kokonaisen kierroksen jättöpysäkiltä lähtöpysäkille aukion ympäri. Muutkin linjat vetelevät useamman kierroksen ympäri, mutta koska menevät taukolaitureille ennen lähtölaiturille menoa. Vissiin nivelet tulevat pitämään taukoa lähtöpysäkillä, jos kerran peruuttaminen ei kaikilta onnistu. 

Tuolta kuljettajaohjeesta löyty muuten linjat 375 ja 375V Myyrmäki-Vihti, jotka aloittavat jo kesäliikenteessä. Eka kulkee Vaskivuorentien, Raappavuorentien ja Martinkyläntien kautta Vihdintielle ja toinen suoraan Rajatorpantietä. U-linjoja kummatkin ja kai siksi ei ole näkynyt suunnitelmissa aikaisemmin.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Runkolinjojen 300 ja 400 perustamissuunnitelmassa kerrottiin, että 40 lähtölaituri olisi Elielinaukion laidalla, mutta sitä ei voida käyttää useamman nivellinjan lähtöpaikkana, koska matkustajat joutuvat ylittämään pyörätien.


Meeneekö joku pyörätie lähtö laiturin ylitse?

Koko Elielinaukio - rautatieaseman ympäristö pitäis olla Pyörä vapaata aluetta. Vanhaan aikaan ruuhkassa turha toivo, että ajaisi siellä vielä pyörällä, kun porukkaa on tungokseen asti. Jotka purkautuvat tai sitten menevät laitureita 12 - 19 kohti. Toiselta puolelta elieliä purkautuu semmonen 50 matkustajaa yhdestä autosta. Ei sinne pyöriä kaivata sotkemaan. Liik enne vir asto, sentään sai kiellettyä muilla lähijuna-asemilla pyöräilyn, kyltillä taluttaminen sallittu. Siitä piti olla valmista kuulutus, joka jäi kaiketi soittamatta.

----------


## Makke93

> Meeneekö joku pyörätie lähtö laiturin ylitse?


Pyörätie menee siis koko Elielienaukion länsilaitaa pitkin. Pyöratien ja Bussien ajoradan välissä on 1,5m levyinen lamppukaista, joka toimisi kai jonkinlaisena laiturina, kun vieressä ajoradalla on pysäkki. Varsinainen jalkakäytävä on kuitenkin pyöräkaistan toisella puolella.

----------


## Salomaa

> Meeneekö joku pyörätie lähtö laiturin ylitse?
> 
> Koko Elielinaukio - rautatieaseman ympäristö pitäis olla Pyörä vapaata aluetta. Vanhaan aikaan ruuhkassa turha toivo, että ajaisi siellä vielä pyörällä, kun porukkaa on tungokseen asti. Jotka purkautuvat tai sitten menevät laitureita 12 - 19 kohti. Toiselta puolelta elieliä purkautuu semmonen 50 matkustajaa yhdestä autosta. Ei sinne pyöriä kaivata sotkemaan. Liik enne vir asto, sentään sai kiellettyä muilla lähijuna-asemilla pyöräilyn, kyltillä taluttaminen sallittu. Siitä piti olla valmista kuulutus, joka jäi kaiketi soittamatta.


Hyvä ehdotus ! Pyörä voi olla alueella, mutta sitä pitää taluttaa. Näin lisättäisiin alueen turvallisuutta ja viihtyisyyttä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Hyvä ehdotus ! Pyörä voi olla alueella, mutta sitä pitää taluttaa. Näin lisättäisiin alueen turvallisuutta ja viihtyisyyttä.


Näin lisättäisiin myös autoliikennettä reilusti...

Mutta vähän parempana vastauksena juuri tämän takia uutta Kaisantunnelia rakennetaan: niin että pyörät pääsevät ohittamaan Rautatieasema eivätkä enää kiertele toria ja puikkelehdi ihmisten välistä aseman läntisen sisäänkäynnin kohdalla.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Näin lisättäisiin myös autoliikennettä reilusti...
> 
> Mutta vähän parempana vastauksena juuri tämän takia uutta Kaisantunnelia rakennetaan: niin että pyörät pääsevät ohittamaan Rautatieasema eivätkä enää kiertele toria ja puikkelehdi ihmisten välistä aseman läntisen sisäänkäynnin kohdalla.


Siinäkään nykyisessä tunnelissa ei mahdu kesällä esim vanhan Tuskan tai muun konsertin ( kohta kesällä uusi KaisaRock 21) samassa paikassa, se Kaisaniemen tunneli on sitä myöten turvoksissa. Puhumattakaan siitä hippi tapahtumasta maailma kylässä. Porukka majailee sielä tunnelissa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Siinäkään nykyisessä tunnelissa ei mahdu kesällä esim vanhan Tuskan tai muun konsertin ( kohta kesällä uusi KaisaRock 21) samassa paikassa, se Kaisaniemen tunneli on sitä myöten turvoksissa. Puhumattakaan siitä hippi tapahtumasta maailma kylässä. Porukka majailee sielä tunnelissa.


Vanha tunneli jää joten en usko, että on mitenkään selvää, että tunneli ruuhkautuu. Sitä paitsi pitäisikö mielestäsi koko hanke perua, jos sen vaikutukset näkyvät vain 360 päivänä vuodesta vai mikä tässä oli pointtina?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Vanha tunneli jää joten en usko, että on mitenkään selvää, että tunneli ruuhkautuu. Sitä paitsi pitäisikö mielestäsi koko hanke perua, jos sen vaikutukset näkyvät vain 360 päivänä vuodesta vai mikä tässä oli pointtina?


Pointti on siinä, että jo ennestään ruuhkaisin paikkoihin lisätään vielä enemmän ruuhkia vrt.
Autolla klo. 16. Hml väylää. Houkutellaan autolla ajamaan enemmän, kuin sen kaistan kapasiteetti antaa myöden. Case 2. Länsimetron myötä Länsiväylällä sallittiin ajaa vähäpäästöisllä autolla bussikaistaa.se lisäsi kaistalle autoja jotka eivät toki täysin täytä vaatimuksia.

----------


## samulih

> Pointti on siinä, että jo ennestään ruuhkaisin paikkoihin lisätään vielä enemmän ruuhkia vrt.
> Autolla klo. 16. Hml väylää. Houkutellaan autolla ajamaan enemmän, kuin sen kaistan kapasiteetti antaa myöden. Case 2. Länsimetron myötä Länsiväylällä sallittiin ajaa vähäpäästöisllä autolla bussikaistaa.se lisäsi kaistalle autoja jotka eivät toki täysin täytä vaatimuksia.



Eihän tuossa Teidän pointissa ole järjen hiventä, aivan eri liikkumismuodot.

Jos ette halua tunnelia olisi pyörät ajoradalla Rautatieaseman edessä koska nykyinen sekoilupolku ihan kestämätön.

----------


## ettäjaa

Ja tässä on toinenkin iso ero liikkumismuotojen lisäksi eli se, että vaikka tämä lisäisi pyöräliikennettä, se ei ruuhkauttaisi Elielinaukiota. Hankkeen ideahan on siirtää pyörät menemään suorempaa reitti Rautatientorin ohi. Siksi vaikka liikennemäärät kasvaisivat, ne vaikuttaisivat enemmän Sanomatalon edustalla olevaan pyöräväylään ja Kaisaniemenpuistossa.

----------


## samulih

Taas yksi Jokeri-haitari lähti Vuosaaren portista lavetilla kohti Kehää kun pyöräilin ohi.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Taas yksi Jokeri-haitari lähti Vuosaaren portista lavetilla kohti Kehää kun pyöräilin ohi.


Noista on tulossa kolme autoa koeajoon, harjoitus kappaleiksi. Kuljettaja koulutukseen. 
 Kun saadaan tehtyä tiettyjä asennuksia ensin, sekä rekisteriin.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Noista on tulossa kolme autoa koeajoon, harjoitus kappaleiksi. Kuljettaja koulutukseen.


Saadaan kyljet kunnolla runnottua jo ennen kuin varsinainen liikennöinti alkaa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Saadaan kyljet kunnolla runnottua jo ennen kuin varsinainen liikennöinti alkaa.


Parempi ne nyt kolhia kun vasta linjalla. Virheistä oppii

----------


## samulih

> Noista on tulossa kolme autoa koeajoon, harjoitus kappaleiksi. Kuljettaja koulutukseen. 
>  Kun saadaan tehtyä tiettyjä asennuksia ensin, sekä rekisteriin.



Kiitos tiedosta, ihmettelin silmäkulmasta miksi menee takaperin bussi mutta olikin lavetilla... En ehtinyt kuvaa ottaa, hienon näköinen bussi on.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kiitos tiedosta, ihmettelin silmäkulmasta miksi menee takaperin bussi mutta olikin lavetilla... En ehtinyt kuvaa ottaa, hienon näköinen bussi on.



Nobina Finland instagram kertoo siitä myös että ne tullaan säilömään alkuun ennen liikenteen alkua Klovissa ja Köysikujalla
Turun yksilökin saapunut jo Kloviin.

----------


## Wreith

Huomasin eilen ohi ajaessani Nobina turun teli byd seisoi malminkartanon AEL:n pihalla. Osaako joku sanoa miksi oli sielä?

----------


## eemeli113

> Huomasin eilen ohi ajaessani Nobina turun teli byd seisoi malminkartanon AEL:n pihalla. Osaako joku sanoa miksi oli sielä?


"Auto 1315 siirtyi Turusta Espooseen koulutuksia varten."

Julkaisu @nobinaturku-tilillä instagramissa

----------


## Wreith

> "Auto 1315 siirtyi Turusta Espooseen koulutuksia varten."
> 
> Julkaisu @nobinaturku-tilillä instagramissa


Sen tiesinkin, mutta eniten tässä mietitytti tuon auton sijainti tuona iltana. Todennäköisesti oli yön yli sielä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sen tiesinkin, mutta eniten tässä mietitytti tuon auton sijainti tuona iltana. Todennäköisesti oli yön yli sielä.


AEL:lla on Malminkartanon toimipisteessä varsin monipuoliset laitteet esimerkiksi ajoneuvojen tekniikan mittaamiseen ja tutkimiseen. Ei ole tavatonta, että uutta mallia tai muuten uudenlaista tekniikkaa edustava kalusto käy siellä vierailulla. Täysi sattuma se ei ainakaan ole, että ensimmäinen BYD-teli on näyttäytynyt juuri siellä.

----------


## Wreith

> AEL:lla on Malminkartanon toimipisteessä varsin monipuoliset laitteet esimerkiksi ajoneuvojen tekniikan mittaamiseen ja tutkimiseen. Ei ole tavatonta, että uutta mallia tai muuten uudenlaista tekniikkaa edustava kalusto käy siellä vierailulla. Täysi sattuma se ei ainakaan ole, että ensimmäinen BYD-teli on näyttäytynyt juuri siellä.


Kiitos vastauksestasi!

----------


## Tarkastaja

On kyllä rumia geneerisiä kuvatuksia nuo bydit. Toivottavasti saadaan lähitulevaisuudessa pohjoismaisia/suomalaisia haitareita.

----------


## killerpop

> On kyllä rumia geneerisiä kuvatuksia nuo bydit. Toivottavasti saadaan lähitulevaisuudessa pohjoismaisia/suomalaisia haitareita.


No jos nyt saatais edes puolalaisia Volvoja. Mutta vähissä on niitä tilanneet. Kiinaan eurot karkaavat.

----------


## Ivecomies

> No jos nyt saatais edes puolalaisia Volvoja. Mutta vähissä on niitä tilanneet. Kiinaan eurot karkaavat.


Nobinalle ei oo kyllä tullut Volvoa pitkään aikaan, ei lainkaan sitten elokuun 2015, itekin ihmettelen minkä takia vuoden 2018 jälkeen on joka ikisen uuden telibussisarjan ollut pakko tilata Scania Suburbaneina, oispa edes sarjat 1111-1118 ja/tai 1181-1207 tullut Volvolta vaihtelun vuoksi, kun Helbillekin tuli sarja 1-13 Volvolta (ja heillekin oli tullut Suburbaneja sitä ennen kohtalaisen paljon). En kyllä ymmärrä Nobinan logiikkaa...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:48 ----------




> On kyllä rumia geneerisiä kuvatuksia nuo bydit. Toivottavasti saadaan lähitulevaisuudessa pohjoismaisia/suomalaisia haitareita.


Mikä suomalainen firma tekee haitaribusseja?  :Very Happy:

----------


## canis lupus

> On kyllä rumia geneerisiä kuvatuksia nuo bydit. Toivottavasti saadaan lähitulevaisuudessa pohjoismaisia/suomalaisia haitareita.


Työkalut eivät tarvitse olla ulkoisesti kauniita. Pääasia että toimii ja hoitaa työnsä

----------


## Gulf

> Nobinalle ei oo kyllä tullut Volvoa pitkään aikaan, ei lainkaan sitten elokuun 2015, itekin ihmettelen minkä takia vuoden 2018 jälkeen on joka ikisen uuden telibussisarjan ollut pakko tilata Scania Suburbaneina, oispa edes sarjat 1111-1118 ja/tai 1181-1207 tullut Volvolta vaihtelun vuoksi, kun Helbillekin tuli sarja 1-13 Volvolta (ja heillekin oli tullut Suburbaneja sitä ennen kohtalaisen paljon). En kyllä ymmärrä Nobinan logiikkaa...


Eiköhän se logiikka ole raha. Mistä vaan saadaan paras tarjous, niin sieltä tilataan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eiköhän se logiikka ole raha. Mistä vaan saadaan paras tarjous, niin sieltä tilataan.


Niinhän se taitaa olla. Ite kuitenkin ihmettelen miksei Nobina voinut Helbin tapaan tilata vuosikymmenen vaihteen uudet telit Volvolta, eli tarkemmin ilmaistuna sarja 1181-1207 Volvoina.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jospas Volvojen kanssa on ollut vaikeuksia. Aina niissä tuntuu jotain olevan.

----------


## volvojees

> Jospas Volvojen kanssa on ollut vaikeuksia. Aina niissä tuntuu jotain olevan.


 Esimerkiksi mitä? Uudemmat B8RLE:t ovat ihan hyviä, enkä ole kuullut että niissä mitään isoja ongelmia olisi.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Nobinalle ei oo kyllä tullut Volvoa pitkään aikaan, ei lainkaan sitten elokuun 2015, itekin ihmettelen minkä takia vuoden 2018 jälkeen on joka ikisen uuden telibussisarjan ollut pakko tilata Scania Suburbaneina, oispa edes sarjat 1111-1118 ja/tai 1181-1207 tullut Volvolta vaihtelun vuoksi, kun Helbillekin tuli sarja 1-13 Volvolta (ja heillekin oli tullut Suburbaneja sitä ennen kohtalaisen paljon). En kyllä ymmärrä Nobinan logiikkaa...
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:48 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mikä suomalainen firma tekee haitaribusseja?


No jos vaikka alkaisi joskus tekemään. Kyseessä nyt toki vain toive iltatähdelle. Tekeekö tällä hetkellä edes mikään suomalainen firma ylipäänsä kaupunkibussikoreja

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No jos vaikka alkaisi joskus tekemään. Kyseessä nyt toki vain toive iltatähdelle. Tekeekö tällä hetkellä edes mikään suomalainen firma ylipäänsä kaupunkibussikoreja


Itse asiassa kotimainen Linkker kovasti yritti tuota. Muutaman vuoden jälkeen se ajatui taloudellisiin ongelmiin, ja Seutu4:n jutun mukaan yhtiö on nyt "tienhaarassa". Kirjoituksessa kerrotaan, että Linkker keskittyy toimittamaan muuntosarjoja, joilla olemassaolevia dieselbusseja konvertoitaisiin sähkökäytölle. Linkker saattaa siis luopua kokonaisten uusien sähköbussien tuotannosta, laajamittaista se ei ehtinyt olla muutenkaan.

Ja noista kaupunkibussikoreista muutenkin, Scania ja Volvo ovat jo aiemmin ajaneet kaupunkibusseja kokoonpanneet suomalaisyksiköt alas. En ole myöskään kuullut, että Liedossa toimiva Carrus Delta olisi ryhtymässä rakentamaan kaupunkibussien koreja.

----------


## Miska

> Ja noista kaupunkibussikoreista muutenkin, Scania ja Volvo ovat jo aiemmin ajaneet kaupunkibusseja kokoonpanneet suomalaisyksiköt alas. En ole myöskään kuullut, että Liedossa toimiva Carrus Delta olisi ryhtymässä rakentamaan kaupunkibussien koreja.


Ei varmastikaan varsinaisia kaupunkibussien koreja, mutta sen sijaan uudesta 2-kerrosmallista voinee rakentaa seutuliikenteeseen tarkoitetun version. Miksei kaupunkibussikin onnistuisi, jos keskioveksi saa leveämmän oven ja penkithän voi aina valita tarpeen mukaan. Onkos muuten Kiitokori enää viime vuosina tehnyt yhtään linja-auton koria? Ilmeisesti siellä on ainakin puuhailtu sähkökäyttöisten Volvo-kirjastoautojen parissa. Liekö näissä hyödynnetty Volvo 7900E:n tekniikkaa?

----------


## eemeli113

> Ei varmastikaan varsinaisia kaupunkibussien koreja, mutta sen sijaan uudesta 2-kerrosmallista voinee rakentaa seutuliikenteeseen tarkoitetun version. Miksei kaupunkibussikin onnistuisi, jos keskioveksi saa leveämmän oven ja penkithän voi aina valita tarpeen mukaan. Onkos muuten Kiitokori enää viime vuosina tehnyt yhtään linja-auton koria? Ilmeisesti siellä on ainakin puuhailtu sähkökäyttöisten Volvo-kirjastoautojen parissa. Liekö näissä hyödynnetty Volvo 7900E:n tekniikkaa?


Ruotsiin näitä seutuvarusteisia kaksikerrosautoja on toimitettu jo lukuisia. Muistaakseni ainakin Jönköpingissä ja Göterborgissa niitä on nähty.

Kiitokori taisi lopettaa linja-autojen tekemisen jo kymmenen vuotta sitten, ainakaan en muista 2010-luvulla niitä montaa enää tulleen.

Turkulainen Jeti Industries on tuomassa sähkökaturia markkinoille, mutta en nyt lonkalta muista, tehdäänkö sen korityöt Suomessa vai maailmalla. Turkuun toimitettu kirjastoauto tuli Jetin omalla tekniikalla GD Busin koriin rakennettuna.

----------


## Karosa

> Turkulainen Jeti Industries on tuomassa sähkökaturia markkinoille, mutta en nyt lonkalta muista, tehdäänkö sen korityöt Suomessa vai maailmalla. Turkuun toimitettu kirjastoauto tuli Jetin omalla tekniikalla GD Busin koriin rakennettuna.


Epäilen, ettei kovin montaa Golden Dragonia tulla näkemään linjakäytössä..  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobina sähköistää bussikalustoaan vauhdilla
https://www.op-media.fi/vastuullisuu...aan-vauhdilla/

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

Tänään tehtiin ilmeisesti latausaseman testausta Kannelmäessä nivel BYD:illä. Toinen yksilö oli Malminkartanon AEL:n pihassa.

Onko kellään tietoa tuleeko näitä näkymään liikenteessä ennen elokuuta?

----------


## Wreith

Tänään nuo nobinan a1 bydit olivat laveteilla, varmaankin kohti köysikujaa?

----------


## ettäjaa

BYD:t olivat itse asiassa matkalla kohti Lentoparkkia (taas). Tässä kuvia 12-metrisistä jotka olivat siellä: https://imgur.com/a/85nvsyo

Lisäksi joihinkin niveliin oli jo saatu kylkinumerot. Nämä olivat 1240, 1242 (alustavasti 12), 1253 ja 1263. Siinä albumi nivelistä tarrojen kera https://imgur.com/a/ZfHLek8

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tänään nuo nobinan a1 bydit olivat laveteilla, varmaankin kohti köysikujaa?


Takaisin Kiinaan toivottavasti.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Takaisin Kiinaan toivottavasti.


Ja tähän muuten vielä, että 12-metrisissä olevassa lapussa lukee (HU) eli ne ovat aika varmasti tulleet Unkarin tehtaalta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Ainakin yksi BYD runko nivel seisoi aiemmin päivällä Hakunilan varikolla.

----------


## jtm

> Ja tähän muuten vielä, että 12-metrisissä olevassa lapussa lukee (HU) eli ne ovat aika varmasti tulleet Unkarin tehtaalta.


Nuo 12-metriset ovat kaikki Unkarin tehtaalta ja muut mallit Kiinasta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

En tiedä mikä on, mutta jotenkin nuo Kiinan bussit ei vaan kiinnosta eikä innosta. Tehdään sitten Unkarissa tai Kiinassa, tai missä hyvänsä.

----------


## LimoSWN

Nobinan DYD K11U  (nivel) #1263 on rekisterissä : CPG-195

----------


## Makke93

> BYD:t olivat itse asiassa matkalla kohti Lentoparkkia (taas). Tässä kuvia 12-metrisistä jotka olivat siellä: https://imgur.com/a/85nvsyo
> 
> Lisäksi joihinkin niveliin oli jo saatu kylkinumerot. Nämä olivat 1240, 1242 (alustavasti 12), 1253 ja 1263. Siinä albumi nivelistä tarrojen kera https://imgur.com/a/ZfHLek8


Se missä järjestyksessä Nobina on edellisinä vuosina numeroinut uusien bussien sarjat on ollut aika sattumanvaraista ja ilmeisesti tämä jatkuu nytkin. Isonumeroisin aikaisempi bussi on 1218 ja jos yksi BYD nivel on numeroitu 1263:eksi tarkoittaa se, että 44 kpl nivelsarjaa ennen on järjestyksessä muita uusia busseja. 1240 ja 1218 väliin ei mahdu 22 kpl A1 Bydejä, mistä seuraa, että siellä on joko A2:set, erilleen muista teleistä numeroitu yksi HSL-liikenteeseen tuleva tai kummatkin.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Montako noita pätkäbydejä tulee? Rumia kuin mitkä ja vielä kiinalaisia. Toiv. ei jää tavaksi

----------


## kuukanko

> 1240 ja 1218 väliin ei mahdu 22 kpl A1 Bydejä, mistä seuraa, että siellä on joko A2:set, erilleen muista teleistä numeroitu yksi HSL-liikenteeseen tuleva tai kummatkin.


Tai sitten osa numeroista jää käyttämättä. Se ei olisi ennenkuulumatonta, numeroa 821 ei ole Nobinalla ollenkaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tai sitten osa numeroista jää käyttämättä. Se ei olisi ennenkuulumatonta, numeroa 821 ei ole Nobinalla ollenkaan.


Minkä takia Nobina ei halunnut vuonna 2012 aloittaa VDL-sarjaansa numerosta 821 vaan 822?

----------


## ana

> Minkä takia Nobina ei halunnut vuonna 2012 aloittaa VDL-sarjaansa numerosta 821 vaan 822?


Saatiin varmaan paremmin rekkarit vastaa kylkinumeroita (GKN-321 on MB Vito)  :Smile:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Saatiin varmaan paremmin rekkarit vastaa kylkinumeroita (GKN-321 on MB Vito)


Hieman menee offtopic puolelle, mutta joo, se on musta Vito taksi Kirkkonummella. Masalan ja kirkkonummen tolpilta voi bongata ketä kiinnostaa.

----------


## Pera

> Montako noita pätkäbydejä tulee? Rumia kuin mitkä ja vielä kiinalaisia. Toiv. ei jää tavaksi


31 kpl joista 23 on A1 tyyppiä ja 8 A2 tyyppiä. Kuten aiemmin on kerrottu niin nämä pätkät on tehty Unkarissa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> 31 kpl joista 23 on A1 tyyppiä ja 8 A2 tyyppiä. Kuten aiemmin on kerrottu niin nämä pätkät on tehty Unkarissa.


Ok, kiitos tiedosta! Juu hyvä tietty että lähempänä tuotettu mutta siltikin kiinalainen pulju

----------


## joukkorobin

Nobina on ilmeisesti laittanut uusiin linja-autoihinsa BYD:hin "uusitut" Nobina-logot. Taitaa olla ensimmäiset linja-autot, joissa "uusitut" Nobina-logot.  :Smile:

----------


## eemeli113

> Nobina on ilmeisesti laittanut uusiin linja-autoihinsa BYD:hin "uusitut" Nobina-logot. Taitaa olla ensimmäiset linja-autot, joissa "uusitut" Nobina-logot.


Olisithan sinä nyt voinut myös kertoa, mitä nämä "uusitut" Nobina-logot ovat etkä jättää arvailtavaksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Viitataanko uudistuneella logolla sellaiseen, joka näkyy esimerkiksi tämän kuvan bussin takaseinässä? Onko se sähkökaluston logo vai uudistunut logo muutenkin? Mielestäni BYDien yläkulmissa on hyvin saman näköinen tunnus kuin mitä ennenkin on esiintynyt.

----------


## kuukanko

Nobinan oma logokin uudistui hieman viime vuoden lopulla: vihreä rinkula on nykyään tummanvihreä (aikaisemmin vaaleanvihreä) ja Nobina-teksti on aavistuksen erilaisella fontilla. Ero vanhaan on sen verran pieni, ettei sitä välttämättä edes huomaa ellei sitä tiedä. Nimim. Rattivaunun yllä linkkaamassa BYD-kuvassa uusi logo näkyy bussin perässä. Nobinan webbisivuilla logo on tietysti myös esillä, mutta juuri nyt ne sivut ovat nurin.

----------


## joukkorobin

> Olisithan sinä nyt voinut myös kertoa, mitä nämä "uusitut" Nobina-logot ovat etkä jättää arvailtavaksi.


Anteeksi, unohdin sen. Olisin toki laittanut

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

Numeroimattomia Nobinan nivel-BYD:ejä ajamassa kehä III:sta länteen.

----------


## Pera

Pohjolan uudet Yutong telit ovat saapuneet Ilmalan varikolle.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Pohjolan uudet Yutong telit ovat saapuneet Ilmalan varikolle.


Mihin nää tulee? 75/77:lle?

----------


## volvojees

> Mihin nää tulee? 75/77:lle?


 Nämä taitaa mennä Sipoon linjoille.  401-415 Menee taas 75/77 käsittääkseni.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Pohjolan uudet Yutong telit ovat saapuneet Ilmalan varikolle.


Onko näissä pehmeät istuimet?

----------


## Salomaa

> Numeroimattomia Nobinan nivel-BYD:ejä ajamassa kehä III:sta länteen.


Onkos tämä malli tulossa linjalle 30 ?

----------


## Wreith

> Onkos tämä malli tulossa linjalle 30 ?


Kyllä jooo juuu

----------


## Pera

> Onko näissä pehmeät istuimet?


Eilen tuli vastaan PL 168 (Yutong E15), näytti ihan siltä tässä on korkeaselkänojaiset penkit.

----------


## repesorsa

> Eilen tuli vastaan PL 168 (Yutong E15), näytti ihan siltä tässä on korkeaselkänojaiset penkit.


Olisko tulossa linjalle 788 H:ki-Nikkilä-Porvoo, tänne piti syksyksi tulla sähköbusseja. Ja linjan nykyisissä on korkeat selkänojat  :Wink:

----------


## ettäjaa

> Olisko tulossa linjalle 788 H:ki-Nikkilä-Porvoo, tänne piti syksyksi tulla sähköbusseja. Ja linjan nykyisissä on korkeat selkänojat


Nämä tosiaan menevät Sipoon suunnan uudelle sopimukselle eli telit taitavat tulla linjoille 785-788 ja 841. Telejä on kymmenen kappaletta numeroiltaan 159-168 ja niissä on tosiaan korkeat selkänojat.

Linkin takana kaksi kuvaa: ensimmäisessä näkyy jotenkuten korkea selkänoja ja toinen on yleiskuva
https://imgur.com/a/6Xf4tEI


EDIT: Muuten vielä jatkeeksi noista linjoista joille nämä menevät: linjat 785-788 ja 841 ovat luultavasti ne joille HSL vaatii telibusseja. PL on kuitenkin tarjonnut tarjouksessaan telejä myös niille reiteille joille HSL vaatii vain A2-tyypin busseja. Olettaisin että sisäinen liikenne on täysin A1:llä ajettua, joten näitä voisi hyvinkin näkyä Itäväylän linjoilla (831,842-844). Tosin A2:ten vähäinen vaadittu määrä (2) ei kuitenkaan mahdollistaisi enempää kuin esim. vain 842:n tai vain 844:n ajamista niillä. En ole myöskään täysin perillä keskustan linjojen vaatimasta kalustosta joten ne voivat myös tulla muiden jatkoksi linjoille 785-788.

----------


## KriZuu

PL:n uudet teli-Yutongit #158-168 (11 kpl) on rekisteröity 20.7.2021 kilvin KUB-800 - 810. Kiinteitä istumapaikkoja (poislukien kuljettaja) niissä on 47 ja klaffeja 3, kuten aikaisemmassakin sarjassa (401-415).

----------


## aki

Ajelin Köysikujan varikon ohi ja siellä tehdään kaivuutöitä. Taidetaan vetää maahan paksumpaa kaapelia nivel-bydien uusille latauspisteille.

----------


## Wito

PL 157 (Yutong E12) ajeli äsken Tuusulanväylällä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> PL 157 (Yutong E12) ajeli äsken Tuusulanväylällä.


Taitaa kuitenkin olla Yutong E15?

----------


## Wito

> Taitaa kuitenkin olla Yutong E15?


Ei ole. E12 on. Sipoon pakettiin tulee myös lyhyitä Yutongeja.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Taitaa kuitenkin olla Yutong E15?


E15:t ovat #158-168 ja E12:t ovat oletettavasti 145(?)-157 (olettaen että tulee yksi vara-auto).

----------


## Makke93

> E15:t ovat #158-168 ja E12:t ovat oletettavasti 145(?)-157 (olettaen että tulee yksi vara-auto).


Numerolla 145 on jo Volvo 9700S UG. Ilmeisesti ei siis tule vara-autoa vaan vain 12, jotka on tarjottu ja muualla on liikennettä vähennetty sen verran että vara-auto(t) löytyy olemassa olevasta kalustosta. 

#169 olisi ollut KriZuun listan mukaan vapaana, eli jos telit olisi numeroitu yhden ylöspäin, olisi ollut tilaa kolmannelletoistakin uudelle pätkä-Yutongille.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Numerolla 145 on jo Volvo 9700S UG. Ilmeisesti ei siis tule vara-autoa vaan vain 12, jotka on tarjottu ja muualla on liikennettä vähennetty sen verran että vara-auto(t) löytyy olemassa olevasta kalustosta. 
> 
> #169 olisi ollut KriZuun listan mukaan vapaana, eli jos telit olisi numeroitu yhden ylöspäin, olisi ollut tilaa kolmannelletoistakin uudelle pätkä-Yutongille.


Voi olla myös, että vara-auto(i)na käytetään sitten vanhempia dieseleitä. PL on kuitenkin tarjonnut muutama dieseliä näiden Yutongien lisäksi vakioautoiksikin.

----------


## 8.6

> Ilmeisesti ei siis tule vara-autoa vaan vain 12, jotka on tarjottu ja muualla on liikennettä vähennetty sen verran että vara-auto(t) löytyy olemassa olevasta kalustosta.


Onko talvikauden liikennettä vähennetty tosiaan niin paljon, että 23 Yutongia ja neljä Imatran Citeaa riittävät korvaamaan Scalat 801-806, 855, 865 ja 889-891, 8700LE:t 808, 809, 811, 812, Crosswayt 736-745 ja 751-760, Flyerit 8, 76, 77, 80, 86 ja OmniExpress 340:n 75 (41 autoa), vai ruvetaanko esim. Kirkkonummella liikennöimään jälleen myös korkeilla autoilla? Ivecoiden muuta kalustoa alhaisempi käyttöaste vaikuttaa toki myös asiaan. PL 903 on havaittu Keravan varikolla, joten kyseinen neljän L94UB-Scalan sarja saattaa tulla HSL-liikenteeseen.

----------


## Makke93

> Onko talvikauden liikennettä vähennetty tosiaan niin paljon, että 23 Yutongia ja neljä Imatran Citeaa riittävät korvaamaan (41 autoa)


Laskeskelin siis ihan vain sähkökaluston puolesta. Esimerkiksi 55:lle tilattiin 9 autoa, mutta viime talven vuorotarve on ollut vain 7.

----------


## ettäjaa

146-157 löytyivät mutta toistaiseksi vain tilapäisillä rekkareilla (JU1979-1990). Näissä on muuten korkeahkoselkänojaiset klaffit sivuttain. En ole varma onko nykyisissäkin näin, mutta vaikuttaa minusta vähän turhalta laittaa korkeammat selkänojat, jos penkit ovat sivuttain.

----------


## Miska

> Onko talvikauden liikennettä vähennetty tosiaan niin paljon, että 23 Yutongia ja neljä Imatran Citeaa riittävät korvaamaan Scalat 801-806, 855, 865 ja 889-891, 8700LE:t 808, 809, 811, 812, Crosswayt 736-745 ja 751-760, Flyerit 8, 76, 77, 80, 86 ja OmniExpress 340:n 75 (41 autoa), vai ruvetaanko esim. Kirkkonummella liikennöimään jälleen myös korkeilla autoilla? Ivecoiden muuta kalustoa alhaisempi käyttöaste vaikuttaa toki myös asiaan. PL 903 on havaittu Keravan varikolla, joten kyseinen neljän L94UB-Scalan sarja saattaa tulla HSL-liikenteeseen.


Näppituntumalta sanoisin, että PL:n HSL-liikenteen autotarve vähenee syysliikenteen myötä vielä n. 10 autolla kevääseen verrattuna koronasäästöjen ja poikittaislinjojen muutosten myötä. Keväällä kalustoa taisi myös olla hieman ylimääräisenä, koska helmikuussa liikenne väheni koronasäästöjen myötä eikä vastaavaa määrää kalustoa tainnut poistua ainakaan heti. 

855, 865 ja 889-891 voisivat tarvittaessa ajaa HSL-liikennettä vielä loppuvuoden. Kotkassa alkaa uusi sopimuskausi vuodenvaihteessa, joten sieltä voisi vapautua kalustoa HSL-alueelle. Sähköbussiliikennöinti lienee PL:llä todettu jo dieselillä ajamista edullisemmaksi, joten voisi hyvin kuvitella, että sähköbusseja tulee ajoon heti sopimuskauden alkaessa, vaikka Kotkassa pitkä siirtymäkausi olisikin mahdollinen.

----------


## zige94

> Nämä tosiaan menevät Sipoon suunnan uudelle sopimukselle eli telit taitavat tulla linjoille 785-788 ja 841. Telejä on kymmenen kappaletta numeroiltaan 159-168 ja niissä on tosiaan korkeat selkänojat.
> 
> Linkin takana kaksi kuvaa: ensimmäisessä näkyy jotenkuten korkea selkänoja ja toinen on yleiskuva
> https://imgur.com/a/6Xf4tEI
> 
> 
> EDIT: Muuten vielä jatkeeksi noista linjoista joille nämä menevät: linjat 785-788 ja 841 ovat luultavasti ne joille HSL vaatii telibusseja. PL on kuitenkin tarjonnut tarjouksessaan telejä myös niille reiteille joille HSL vaatii vain A2-tyypin busseja. Olettaisin että sisäinen liikenne on täysin A1:llä ajettua, joten näitä voisi hyvinkin näkyä Itäväylän linjoilla (831,842-844). Tosin A2:ten vähäinen vaadittu määrä (2) ei kuitenkaan mahdollistaisi enempää kuin esim. vain 842:n tai vain 844:n ajamista niillä. En ole myöskään täysin perillä keskustan linjojen vaatimasta kalustosta joten ne voivat myös tulla muiden jatkoksi linjoille 785-788.


785-788:lla on sekä telejä että pätkiä. 841 on arkisin vain telilinja. Lisäksi linjalla 992 ajetaan ainakin osa vuoroista telillä ja samaten linjalla 986 (lähde HSL).

----------


## kuukanko

Laskujeni mukaan PL:llä oli viime vuoden syysliikenteen alkaessa HSL-liikenteessä 352 ison auton liikenne ja nyt alkavassa syysliikenteessä on 355 auton liikenne.

Viime vuoden syysliikenteen jälkeen HSL-liikenteeseen tullutta tai tulevaa kalustoa on 51 kpl: 146 - 168, 211 - 214, 401 - 415 ja 689 - 697. Poistuneita tai poistuvaksi tässä arveltua kalustoa taas on 56 kpl: 8, 75 - 78, 80, 86, 439, 701 - 703, 736 - 745, 751 - 760, 801 - 816, 838, 855, 865, 867, 882, 889 - 891 ja 940. Jos siis ei tule lisää autoja, niin kaluston käyttöasteen pitää parantua vähän (mutta tarve ei ole mitenkään raju).

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänään 29.7. oli jonkin verran PL:n Sipoon sopimuksiin hankittuja Yutongeja liikenteessä, ehkä koeajossa. Olin mennyt Metsäläntien ja Veturitien risteyksen tienoille kuvaamaan lähinnä maakunnista tulleita VDL:iä, mutta nuo uudet Yutongit "varastivat shown".

Määräykset vaativat, että uusissa sähköajoneuvoissa pitää olla järjestelmä, joka tuottaa ääntä matalilla nopeuksilla. Näissä Yutongeissa se taitaa olla joku outo "rahinaa" aikaansaava syntetisaattori tms. BYDeistä olen ollut kuulevinani taas omanlaistansa "narinaa".

Havaintojani on myös kuvallisessa muodossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jaa.. no sehän on erikoisessa paikassa. Helsingin ja Turun telien väliin jää sitten 11 autoa ja kun muut sarjat ovat 44, 23 ja 8 kpl, se on kai keskellä A1-bydejä järjestyksessä. Olettaen ettei eri tyypin autoja ole numeroitu enempää irralleen toisistaan.


Nyt kun noita on alettu rekisteröidä ja teipata kylkinumeroita, on tullut enemmän tietoa:
1282 on nivel
1284 ja 1291 ovat A2:ia
1292 ja 1294 ovat A1:iä

Kaikissa mitä minulle on tullut vastaan rekkarit ovat olleet numerojärjestyksessä CPG-XXX, missä XXX = kylkinumero - 1068. Jos olettaa kaikkien olevan noin, voi niitä etsiä Traficomin rekisteristä.

Lisäys: voi siis olla vaikka niin, että ensiksi on numeroitu uusiin sopimuksiin tulevat A1:t ja nivelet vara-autoineen, ja vanhoihin sopimuksiin tuleva kalusto niiden jälkeen.

Lisäys 2: CPG-151 ja CPG-170 ovat A1:iä. CPG-171 on nivel

----------


## jtm

> Nyt kun noita on alettu rekisteröidä ja teipata kylkinumeroita, on tullut enemmän tietoa:
> 1282 on nivel
> 1284 ja 1291 ovat A2:ia
> 1292 ja 1294 ovat A1:iä
> 
> Kaikissa mitä minulle on tullut vastaan rekkarit ovat olleet numerojärjestyksessä CPG-XXX, missä XXX = kylkinumero - 1068. Jos olettaa kaikkien olevan noin, voi niitä etsiä Traficomin rekisteristä.
> 
> Lisäys: voi siis olla vaikka niin, että ensiksi on numeroitu uusiin sopimuksiin tulevat A1:t ja nivelet vara-autoineen, ja vanhoihin sopimuksiin tuleva kalusto niiden jälkeen.
> 
> Lisäys 2: CPG-151 ja CPG-170 ovat A1:iä. CPG-171 on nivel


Autot 1219 - 1238 ovat A1 BYDejä, 1239-1282 letkuja, 1283 teli sekä 1292 - 1294 A1.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Autot 1219 - 1238 ovat A1 BYDejä, 1239-1282 letkuja, 1283 teli sekä 1292 - 1294 A1.


Tuossa kerrotun ja kuukanko:n tietojen perusteella A2:sien (BYD) numeroiksi tulevat 1284 - 1291.

----------


## Melamies

Kauppalehti kertoo haitaribusseista:

https://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/h...f-425749c42e80

KL:n näkemys, johon pyysin korjausta:

BYD K11U, 18-metrinen sähkönivelbussi

Pituus: 18,6 metriä

Leveys: 2,25 metriä

Korkeus: 3,44 metriä

Akseliväli: 5,6 metriä ja 6,7 metriä

Kantavuus: 28 tonnia

Kääntösäde: 12 metriä

Istumapaikat: 44+5

----------


## ettäjaa

Uudet BYD:t vaikuttavat kelpo koneilta matkustajan näkökulmasta. Stop-napin ääni kuitenkin kiinnitti huomioni. Se on nimittäin melko traaginen. Tuli lähinnä mieleen tämä: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6CZT_XejBzg

Lisäksi vaikuttaa siltä että bussit eivät pysy aikataulussa kovin hyvin (yllätys yllätys kun on jaetut kaistat). Kahdeksan ja yhdeksän välillä aamulla vaikutti siltä että bussit vain pyrkivät pitämään vuorovälit suht. tasaisina ja pyrittiin ajamaan jokainen lähtö. Itse bussien kierrot eivät enää olleet prioriteetti.

----------


## ettäjaa

Aika monesta PL:n Sipoon Yutongista (146-168) puuttuu näyttö sisältä mutta nyt ainakin 151:een on tullut näyttö. Näyttö on samanlainen kuin runkolinjabusseissa, mutta bussissa ei ole mainosnäyttöjä. Ainakin minulle ensimmäinen kerta kun näen tuollaisen jossain muussa kuin runkolinjabussissa. (Ja pahoittelut kuvan huonosta laadusta. Puhelin vähän tärähti.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Ainakin minulle ensimmäinen kerta kun näen tuollaisen jossain muussa kuin runkolinjabussissa.


Myös Nobinan uusissa 2-akselisissa ja yhdessä ainoassa teli-BYD:issä on samanlainen, vaikka eivät olekaan runkolinjabusseja. Tosin missään millä olen matkustanut se ei ole toiminut (vaikka bussin ulkopuoliset linjakilvet ja pysäkkikuulutukset olisivat toimineet), korkeintaan näyttänyt linjanumeroa "200BB".

----------


## Karosa

> Myös Nobinan uusissa 2-akselisissa ja yhdessä ainoassa teli-BYD:issä on samanlainen, vaikka eivät olekaan runkolinjabusseja. Tosin missään millä olen matkustanut se ei ole toiminut (vaikka bussin ulkopuoliset linjakilvet ja pysäkkikuulutukset olisivat toimineet), korkeintaan näyttänyt linjanumeroa "200BB".


Liittyyköhän tämä ilmeisesti siihen uuteen linjakilpien ohjaamisen vaatimukseen, missä linjakilvet ohjautuu verkossa olevan Mobitecin "HSL ICU602i" kilpien ohjauslaitteen kautta.

Sehän on vaatimuksena nykyään, että tällä tavalla ohjataan kilpiä automaattisesti, ei LIJ:n kautta. Linjakilpilaite hakee LIJ:n lähtöketjun perusteella taustajärjestelmästä mitä auton kuuluu ajaa, ja linjakilpilaite säätää linjakilvet itse automaattisesti.

zige94 osanneen kertoa tämän järjestelmän toimintatavoista paremmin.

----------


## zige94

En nyt puhelimella ala lainaamaan edellisiä viestejä, koska hankalampi pätkiä. Mutta tosiaan, Sipoon yutongeihin jälkiasennetaan näytöt kunhan niitä tulee. Ymmärtääkseni tavarantoimittajalla toimitusvaikeuksia. Eilisen ja tämän päivän aikana on jo moniin ilmestynyt.

Ja joo, tuo uusi systeemi toimii kuten Karosa totesi, kuljettajan näkökulmasta ainakin. LIJ-laitteeseen syötettävä lähtöketju yhdistää Mobitecin ICU:n taustadataan ja hakee suoraan verkon välityksellä kilpitiedot. GPS seuranta pitää huolen siitä missä ollaan ja vaihtaa tarvittaessa tekstiä, esim. Sipoon linjoilla "Via" välipiste vaihtuu useamman kerran matkan aikana. Samasta datasta tulee myös nuo uusien sisänäyttöjen tekstit. Pysäkkikuulutukset tulee käsittääkseni LIJ:sitä.
"Vanhassa" systeemissä kilpi- & sisänäytön tiedot tuli LIJ:n datasta. Nyt LIJ ei kerro tosiaan ICU:lle kuin mitä lähtöketjua nyt ajetaan. En tiedä kertooko suoraan ICU:lle, vai kertooko LIJ palvelimelle että Autolinjojen auto 5555 kirjautui lähtöketjuun 222 ja palvelin kertoo ICU:lle että Autolinjojen auto 5555 on ketjussa 222.

JOS homma toimisi täydellisesti niin kuljettajan ei tarvitse lähtöketjun alussa tehdä kilville mitään, kuten ei ennenkään. Kun laite toimii oikein niin kuljettaja toimii samalla tavalla kuin LIJ:n ohjaamissa kilvissä, tieto tulee vaan eri kautta. Valitettavasti noissa on ollut vähän alkukankeutta. Normaalisti kilven pitäisi kytkeytyä päälle kun oot lähtöpysäkillä ja lähtöön on alle 5min. Päätepysäkille saavuttaessa pitäisi tulla EI LINJALLA (kyllä, caps lockilla).

Koko homma kuulostaa vaikeammalta kuin se oikeasti on. Syytä en tiedä, miksi on haluttu tehdä uusi systeemi. Huhuja liikkuu että koko LIJ kuopattaisiin, jonka vuoksi on juuri tämä uusi ICU tehty. Sipoon Yutongeissa ja Nobinan autoissa oli HSL-alueen ekat kilpiohjaukset tällä uudella systeemillä ja jatkossa se vaaditaan tulevissa kilpailutuksissa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...LIJ-laitteeseen syötettävä lähtöketju yhdistää Mobitecin ICU:n taustadataan ja hakee suoraan verkon välityksellä kilpitiedot. GPS seuranta pitää huolen siitä missä ollaan ja vaihtaa tarvittaessa tekstiä, esim. Sipoon linjoilla "Via" välipiste vaihtuu useamman kerran matkan aikana...


Tästäköhän johtuu kun toissapäivänä Itäväylällä Mellunmäentien risteyksessä tuli vastaan Itäkeskukseen menossa oleva 841 kilvitettynä "Itäkeskus via Östersundom"

----------


## Mokka

> LIJ-laitteeseen syötettävä lähtöketju yhdistää Mobitecin ICU:n taustadataan ja hakee suoraan verkon välityksellä kilpitiedot.


Toivottavasti uusi kilpien ohjaustapa tuo mukanaan parannuksia linjakilpiteksteihin. Nykyiselläänhän joillakin linjoilla on kilpiä, missä teksti on pienellä ja siltikään ei mahdu näkymään kilvessä vaan katkeaa kesken. Mitä noita uusia autoja tullut nähtyä niin vaikuttaa ainakin olevan tilankäyttö parempaa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tästäköhän johtuu kun toissapäivänä Itäväylällä Mellunmäentien risteyksessä tuli vastaan Itäkeskukseen menossa oleva 841 kilvitettynä "Itäkeskus via Östersundom"


Näyttäisi paikannus tökkivän hieman laajemminkin: Tänään 831K Itäkeskukseen Länsimäentien risteyksessä samoilla teksteillä

----------


## zige94

> Tästäköhän johtuu kun toissapäivänä Itäväylällä Mellunmäentien risteyksessä tuli vastaan Itäkeskukseen menossa oleva 841 kilvitettynä "Itäkeskus via Östersundom"





> Näyttäisi paikannus tökkivän hieman laajemminkin: Tänään 831K Itäkeskukseen Länsimäentien risteyksessä samoilla teksteillä


Tämä on joku virhe tuossa uudessa systeemissä. Samaa on monilla muilla meidän ajamilla linjoilla. Esimerkiksi 841 Nikkilään näyttää 841 Nikkilä Via Söderkulla Östersundomiin saakka, jonka jälkeen näyttää vain 841 Nikkilä. Normaalisti tuo via Söderkulla pitäisi näkyä muistaakseni Kallbäckin pysäkille asti. Sitten taas esimerkiksi linjalla 843 näkyi Viat ihan oikein ainakin Kalkkirannan suuntaan.

Paikannus itsessään kyllä toimii, eli se jumi tapahtuu jossain HSL:n datassa. Sinänsä suurta vahinkoahan ei tuossa onneksi tapahdu. Mutta isompia virheitäkin löytyy, kuten 841B näyttää Nikkilästä lähtiessä ihan oikein 841B Söderkulla, mutta jossain välissä matkaa muuttuu muotoon 841B Itäkeskus via Östersundom. 841B Nikkilän suuntaan näyttää taas 841B Nikkilä via. Eli via:n perässä pelkkää tyhjää. 986B näytti Järvenpään asemaa, vaikka päätepysäkki on jo Rajakulmassa.

Tänään ajoin 788 Rautatientorille ja siirryin siirtoajona Itäkeskukseen. Kilvet tyhjenivät Rautatientorilla ihan kuten pitikin, mutta jossain välissä Itäväylää oli alkanut näyttämään itsekseen taas 788 Rautatientori via Nikkilä.

----------


## kuukanko

Tänään näin linjakilpien jumittumisen Nobina 1228:ssa. Se tuli Espoon aseman lähtöpysäkille 245A:n lähtöön 15.26 kilvin "246K Espoon keskus". Koska 246 lähtee Espoontorin puolelta, tulivat matkustajat heti ihmettelemään mikä linja oikeasti on. Kuljettaja yritti aikansa ja totesi linjakilpien olevan jumissa. Hänellä oli kansiossa nippu valmiiksi tulostettuja linjanumeroita paperilapuilla, mutta sieltä ei löytynyt 245A:ta. Sitten sammutettiin bussin virrat ulkona kyljessä olevan luukun takaa, odotettiin että tietokoneet sammuu, virrat takaisin päälle ja odotettiin että tietokoneet taas käynnistyy. Sitten kilvet sai vaihdettua ja matkaan päästiin 8 min myöhässä.

----------


## aki

Olen katsellut jonkin verran köysikujan varikolta lähteviä ja sinne saapuvia nivel-bydejä ja niiden kilvityksiä. Esimerkiksi tänään alkuiltapäivästä varikolta ajoi ulos nivel jonka kilvissä oli jo valmiiksi "30 Myyrmäki". Auto kääntyi vihdintielle ja oli todennäköisesti matkalla eiraan vuoroaan aloittamaan. Vähän myöhemmin vihdintiellä kohti köysikujaa ajoi toinen nivel, jonka kilvissä oli "40 Elielinaukio". Osassa nivel-bydeistä kilvet ovat varikkosivuilla kuitenkin ihan oikein, eli "EI LINJALLA".

----------


## Salomaa

Tulin 30:llä Paciuksenkadulta Konalantielle. Ulkona linjakilvessä 30, mutta sisällä katossa linjana 20 ja näytöllä koko ajan jumissa "Eiran sairaala Viiskulma". Kuulutukset olivat oikein.

----------


## ttsirkia

Kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä via-tekstejä linjalla 30 pitäisi näkyä kohti Myyrmäkeä. Kaikissa näkemissäni busseissa on täällä Helsingin ja Vantaan rajalla näkynyt vielä "via Munkkivuori". Yhdessä bussissa näkyi takakilvessä teksti "Luminator", mutta tuo on ollut ainakin toistaiseksi ainoa havainto itselläni.

----------


## Mokka

> Kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä via-tekstejä linjalla 30 pitäisi näkyä kohti Myyrmäkeä. Kaikissa näkemissäni busseissa on täällä Helsingin ja Vantaan rajalla näkynyt vielä "via Munkkivuori". Yhdessä bussissa näkyi takakilvessä teksti "Luminator", mutta tuo on ollut ainakin toistaiseksi ainoa havainto itselläni.


GTFS-datan mukaan Kamppi (M) <-> Munkkivuori <-> Pitäjänmäki as. on via kohteet molempiin suuntiin. Mutta uusissa autoissa kilpitiedot tulevat ulkopuolisen palveluntarjoajan (OEM Finland Oy) toimittamana. Tästä johtuu myös hiukan eroava ulkoasu verrattuna LIJ:n ohjaamiin kilpiin.

----------


## Makke93

> Yhdessä bussissa näkyi takakilvessä teksti "Luminator", mutta tuo on ollut ainakin toistaiseksi ainoa havainto itselläni.


Minulla tuli viime viikon torstaina Meilahdessa NF 1249 vastaan tasan kello 19 ja siinä luki kaikissa näkemissäni kilvissä "Luminator", myös siis edessä ja oikealla.




> GTFS-datan mukaan Kamppi (M) <-> Munkkivuori <-> Pitäjänmäki as. on via kohteet molempiin suuntiin. Mutta uusissa autoissa kilpitiedot tulevat ulkopuolisen palveluntarjoajan (OEM Finland Oy) toimittamana. Tästä johtuu myös hiukan eroava ulkoasu verrattuna LIJ:n ohjaamiin kilpiin.


560:n busseissa muuttuu kilpi vähän ennen Myyrmäen asemaa Myyrmäestä Honkasuoksi. Pitäisiköhän noiden via muutosten lisäksi tapahtua sama myös 30:llä? Minusta 30:ssä on lukenut Myyrmäki vielä Rajatorpantielläkin

----------


## ttsirkia

> Mutta uusissa autoissa kilpitiedot tulevat ulkopuolisen palveluntarjoajan (OEM Finland Oy) toimittamana.


Täältä https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/vhp/20217159.PDF löytyi taikasana ITxPT.

----------


## aki

> 560:n busseissa muuttuu kilpi vähän ennen Myyrmäen asemaa Myyrmäestä Honkasuoksi. Pitäisiköhän noiden via muutosten lisäksi tapahtua sama myös 30:llä? Minusta 30:ssä on lukenut Myyrmäki vielä Rajatorpantielläkin


En käsitä edes miksi 560:n kilpi muuttuu Myyrmäessä Honkasuoksi. Käytännössä tuo päätepysäkki on kuitenkin Myyrmäessä. Linjan reitti on tulostettavassa aikataulussa seuraavasti: 560 Rastila(M)-Vuosaari(M)-Kontula(M)-Malmi-Myyrmäki. 
Enkä ole muutenkaan juuri kenenkään nähnyt matkustavan Myyrmäen asemalta "Honkasuon" päättärille. Tuo kilpitieto on siis melko turha.
Honkasuo voisi näkyä kilvissä päätepisteenä jos se sijaitsisi selkeästi keskemmällä kyseistä aluetta. Nyt kuitenkin päätepysäkki on Myyrmäessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tämä ei liity uusiin busseihin (ainakaan välittömästi), mutta tuo Honkasuon näkyminen määränpäänä ylipäänsä on hieman kaksipiippuinen juttu. Varmasti on niin, että hyvin monen mielestä Honkasuo bussin otsakilvessä on varsin tarpeeton. Mutta toisaalta, bussi kuitenkin jatkaa Myyrmäen aseman kohdalta pidemmällekin. Linjat 30 ja 560 tarjoavat kyydin Myyrmäen asemalta paikkaan, josta on parin - kolmensadan metrin kävely (eli varsin lyhyt matka) Honkasuon useisiin osoitteisiin. Honkasuon keskipiste on hieman pidemmällä. Tuolta suunnalta Helsingin Honkasuolle ei ole oikein muitakaan yhtä käteviä kulkuyhteyksiä.

----------


## zige94

> Tämä ei liity uusiin busseihin (ainakaan välittömästi), mutta tuo Honkasuon näkyminen määränpäänä ylipäänsä on hieman kaksipiippuinen juttu. Varmasti on niin, että hyvin monen mielestä Honkasuo bussin otsakilvessä on varsin tarpeeton. Mutta toisaalta, bussi kuitenkin jatkaa Myyrmäen aseman kohdalta pidemmällekin. Linjat 30 ja 560 tarjoavat kyydin Myyrmäen asemalta paikkaan, josta on parin - kolmensadan metrin kävely (eli varsin lyhyt matka) Honkasuon useisiin osoitteisiin. Honkasuon keskipiste on hieman pidemmällä. Tuolta suunnalta Helsingin Honkasuolle ei ole oikein muitakaan yhtä käteviä kulkuyhteyksiä.


Ja onhan vastaavaa muuallakin. Täällä Sipoon suunnille 785 & 985 näyttävät Nikkilää, kunnes Nikkilässä tarkentavat Nikkilän kartano. 984 näyttää Hindsbytä, kunnes Hindsbyssä Knutersia (pari pysäkkiä edempänä). 787A näyttää Pornaista Nikkilään asti, Nikkilästä eteenpäin Halkia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:44 ----------




> Kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä via-tekstejä linjalla 30 pitäisi näkyä kohti Myyrmäkeä. Kaikissa näkemissäni busseissa on täällä Helsingin ja Vantaan rajalla näkynyt vielä "via Munkkivuori". Yhdessä bussissa näkyi takakilvessä teksti "Luminator", mutta tuo on ollut ainakin toistaiseksi ainoa havainto itselläni.


Nuo via tekstit jumittavat oikein huolella. Meillä on samaa ongelmaa. LIJ-ohjatuissa kilvet päivittyivät ja näyttivät via tekstejä oikein, kunnes vika via oli ohitettu jolloin jäi näkyviin enään määränpää. Tämä uusi ITxPT näyttää joillakin linjoilla via xxxxxx ihan viimeiselle pysäkille asti. Kyseessä on kuitenkin pilotti, jonka osalliseksi joutui Sipoon sopimus sekä Nobinan uusi sopimus. Sitä hienosäädetään koko ajan, tosin kuljettajien hermoja ei voi hienosäätää ja koko systeemi on meille enemmänkin vitsi ja naurunaihe. LIJ-ohjaus toimi aina kun LIJ-toimi, omalla kokemuksella 99% ajasta. Tämän virityksen kanssa saa harmaita hiuksia...

----------


## aki

> Linjat 30 ja 560 tarjoavat kyydin Myyrmäen asemalta paikkaan, josta on parin - kolmensadan metrin kävely (eli varsin lyhyt matka) Honkasuon useisiin osoitteisiin. Honkasuon keskipiste on hieman pidemmällä. Tuolta suunnalta Helsingin Honkasuolle ei ole oikein muitakaan yhtä käteviä kulkuyhteyksiä.


Ihan siinä 30 ja 560 päättärin vieressä Rajatorpantien ja Raappavuorentien risteyksessä pysähtyy myös bussit 311, 555, 565 ja 571. Toki nuo runkolinjat ovat näitä muita kätevämpiä kun tiheästi kulkevat. Tyhjänä tuo 560 on kuitenkin yleensä päättärille tullut.
Ehkä sitten kun linjaa 37 jatketaan Myyrmäen asemalle, voisi 560:n kilvityksissä luopua Honkasuo-päätepisteestä. Linjan 37 kilvitys pitäisi tietenkin Myyrmäestä lähdettäessä olla "37 KAMPPI via Honkasuo"

----------


## hylje

Pitkillä linjoilla jotka muodostavat useampia päällekkäisiä matkoja voisi vähän laajemminkin jättää lopullinen pääteasema pois kylteistä ennen kuin ollaan perillä. Esimerkiksi tuo 30 Myyrmäestä Helsinkiin on kyltitetty Eiraan, joka lienee aika harvalle matkustajalle informatiivista. Tällöin voisi näyttää vaikka kaksi seuraavaa välipistettä niin, että ensimmäinen välipiste on via ja sitä seuraava näkyy määränpäänä. Tai ihan vaan tapauskohtaisesti niin, että edessä näytettävä määränpää on aina jokseenkin relevantti pysäkillä odottajan määränpää.

----------


## tohpeeri

Mikä siinä, että näissä nivelissä ei saada kilvitystä toimimaan? Eilen keskustaan päin 30:ssä ajaessani oli edessä peltikilpi, sisänäyttö oli jumiutunut näyttämään suuntaa Myyrmäkeen ja seuraavaksi pysäkiksi Naistenklinikkaa. Kuulutus toimi oikein.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:40 ----------

Ovathan nämä nivelet hienoja. En vain pidä niiden penkkijärjestelyistä. Turhan paljon penkkejä poikittain ja vastakkain, itse mieluiten istuisin eteenpäin. Onneksi penkkejä sentään enemmän kuin esim tukholmalaisissa haitareissa mutta saisi niitä olla vielä enemmän.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Yksi sähkönivel näytti tänään 26.6. aamulla "Ei linjalla", mutta pahvikyltti näytti linjaa 40 ja matkustajia oli kyydissä. Pysäkiltä ei varmasti huomaa linjanumeroa, kuin liian myöhään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Pitkillä linjoilla jotka muodostavat useampia päällekkäisiä matkoja voisi vähän laajemminkin jättää lopullinen pääteasema pois kylteistä ennen kuin ollaan perillä. Esimerkiksi tuo 30 Myyrmäestä Helsinkiin on kyltitetty Eiraan, joka lienee aika harvalle matkustajalle informatiivista. Tällöin voisi näyttää vaikka kaksi seuraavaa välipistettä niin, että ensimmäinen välipiste on via ja sitä seuraava näkyy määränpäänä. Tai ihan vaan tapauskohtaisesti niin, että edessä näytettävä määränpää on aina jokseenkin relevantti pysäkillä odottajan määränpää.


Kyllä bussin määränpää pitää näkyä kilvessä. Jos siinä on joku väliasema, niin sotku ja sekaannus on edessä. Alapuolella tietenkin voi näkyä "via"- merkinnällä keskeinen liikenteen solmukohta, niinkuin nyt käytäntönä on.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mistähän noiden Bydien linjakilpiongelmat johtuu?

----------


## zige94

> Mikä siinä, että näissä nivelissä ei saada kilvitystä toimimaan? Eilen keskustaan päin 30:ssä ajaessani oli edessä peltikilpi, sisänäyttö oli jumiutunut näyttämään suuntaa Myyrmäkeen ja seuraavaksi pysäkiksi Naistenklinikkaa. Kuulutus toimi oikein.


Kuulutus tulee eri järjestelmästä kuin sisänäytöt ja linjakilvet. Sisänäytöt ja linjakilvet tulevat samasta järjestelmästä, eli kumpikin joko toimii tai ei toimi, ellei tietysti itse näytöissä ole vikaa.

Meillä toimii suhtkoht luotettavasti tuo uusi järjestelmä. En tiedä miksei Nobinalla toimi. Heti ensiksi tulisi mieleen ettei automaatti toimi ja manuaalista ei löydy ollenkaan noita 20, 30 & 40 linjoja. Sieltä pitäisi löytyä kaikki HSL-linjat, koska päivitys ei ole enään liikennöitsijän vastuulla vaan HSL:n/alihankkijan. Esimerkiksi ratikat, junat ja metrot löytyvät. Tosin meidän linjoistakin (Sipoo) n. puolet puuttuvat manuaalihausta kokonaan. Tänään esimerkiksi omalla kohdalla toimi automaatti kaikilla muilla linjasivuilla paitsi yhdellä. Onneksi juuri sen manuaalikilpi löytyi laitteesta, vielä viime viikolla se puuttui.

----------


## bussifriikki

Runkolinjojen linjakilvistä puheen ollen; miksei 40:ssä mainita välipistettä? Haaga on kuitenkin sen verran merkittävä osa linjaa, että luulisi niissä lukevan 40 Kannelmäki via Haaga tai vastaavaa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Runkolinjojen linjakilvistä puheen ollen; miksei 40:ssä mainita välipistettä? Haaga on kuitenkin sen verran merkittävä osa linjaa, että luulisi niissä lukevan 40 Kannelmäki via Haaga tai vastaavaa.


Mitä muuten lukee linjan 42 linjakilvissä? Kannelmäki via Maununneva? Toiseen suuntaan ainakin Kamppi via Töölö. 

Tai uudistetulla linjalla 41? P-Haaga as. via Riistavuori

----------


## joboo

> Mitä muuten lukee linjan 42 linjakilvissä? Kannelmäki via Maununneva? Toiseen suuntaan ainakin Kamppi via Töölö. 
> 
> Tai uudistetulla linjalla 41? P-Haaga as. via Riistavuori


Ainakin vanhemmat VDL autot on näyttänyt 41 Pohjois-Haaga ja 42 Kannelmäki ilman via töölön kohdalla. 41 luulisin kilvissä olevan via Etelä-Haaga ja 42 taitaa olla kuten ennenkin tuo via Maununneva.

----------


## ettäjaa

On PL:lläkin näköjään joitakin ongelmia linjakilpien kanssa uusissa busseissaan. Tänään matkustin 844:llä Taasjärvelle. Määränpää ja linja olivat ulkona muistaakseni ihan oikein, mutta huomasin jossain Östersundomin kohdilla että sisällä olevassa taulussa luki "842 Taasjärvi". En muista oliko numero alusta alkaen väärin mutta se sitten vaihtui oikeaksi Söderkullan keskustan kohdilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kävin läpi ottamiani kuvia linjojen 41 ja 42 busseista, kuvat tältä ja viime viikolta. 


Linja 41 suunta 1, kuvauspaikka Töölön alueella: 41 Pohjois-Haagan as.Linja 41 suunta 2, kuvauspaikka Haagan alueella: 41 KamppiLinja 42, suunta 1, kuvauspaikka Töölön alueella: 42 Kannelmäki as.Linja 42, suunta 2, kuvauspaikka Kanneltie, Kannelmäki: 42 Kamppi via Töölö 

Edellä kerrotuissa tilanteissa kalustona on ollut 800-sarjan VDL (kokoluokka A1).

----------


## Salomaa

> En käsitä edes miksi 560:n kilpi muuttuu Myyrmäessä Honkasuoksi. Käytännössä tuo päätepysäkki on kuitenkin Myyrmäessä. Linjan reitti on tulostettavassa aikataulussa seuraavasti: 560 Rastila(M)-Vuosaari(M)-Kontula(M)-Malmi-Myyrmäki. 
> Enkä ole muutenkaan juuri kenenkään nähnyt matkustavan Myyrmäen asemalta "Honkasuon" päättärille. Tuo kilpitieto on siis melko turha.
> Honkasuo voisi näkyä kilvissä päätepisteenä jos se sijaitsisi selkeästi keskemmällä kyseistä aluetta. Nyt kuitenkin päätepysäkki on Myyrmäessä.


Tulostettavan aikataulun Myyrmäen pään ajat on merkitty "Myyrmäki (Honkasuo)". Kertonee suurimmalle osalle aikataulun käyttäjistä perusajatuksen.

----------


## zige94

> On PL:lläkin näköjään joitakin ongelmia linjakilpien kanssa uusissa busseissaan. Tänään matkustin 844:llä Taasjärvelle. Määränpää ja linja olivat ulkona muistaakseni ihan oikein, mutta huomasin jossain Östersundomin kohdilla että sisällä olevassa taulussa luki "842 Taasjärvi". En muista oliko numero alusta alkaen väärin mutta se sitten vaihtui oikeaksi Söderkullan keskustan kohdilla.


Samaa järjestelmää kuin Nobinan bydeissäkin. Juuri noista Sipoon busseista oon täällä kirjoitellut. Ei ne toimi 100% luotettavasti ennen kuin HSL tai urakoitsija asian korjaa. Naurettavaa räpellystä näin kuljettajan silmistä katsoen. Kollega joutui tänään lähtemään tyhjin kilvin ajamaan 831:stä kun ei saatu lukuisista yrityksistä "automaatti" kilpiä näkymään ja manuaalista puuttui 831 ihan kokonaan. 1,5 sivun päästä kesken ajon järjestelmä löysi signaalin ja automaatti kilvet tulivat näkyviin. Tässä uudessa systeemissähän HSL/urakoitsija tuottaa laitteisiin myös manuaalikilvet, ei liikennöitsijä enään. ICU:sta löytyy kaikki HSL:n alueen linjat kun manuaalisesti ettii, myös metrot, ratikat & junat.

Itselle tuo romuloota teki jekut myös. Ajoin lähtölaituriin Rautatientorilla, kilvissä luki 785K Nikkilä ihan oikein. Pari minuutin päästä asiakas kysyi että mikä linja tämä on ja totesin että 785K. "No hyvä, kun tuolla edessä ei lue mitään."
No eipä joo lukenut, koska tuo amatöörien viritys, sori nyt vaan mutta sitä se koko systeemi on, oli vaihtanut automaattitekstin pois. No, ei hätää. Minä tomerana laitan manuaalisesti siihen 785K. Lähdetään Rautatientorilta ja kaikki on ok. Vähän ennen Koskelan hallia säädän radion voimakkuutta ja silmiin osuu ICU (ovat allekkain yläpaneelissa), jossa lukee EI LINJALLA. Eli tuo amatöörien viritys oli vaihtanut jossain vaiheessa Rautatientorin ja Koskelan hallin välillä 785K:n tunnukset itsekseen EI LINJALLA-tunnuksiksi. No, HSL:n piikkiin tuo menee kun niiden toimittama järjestelmä joka ei toimi, mutta sääliksi käy silti mahdollisia matkustajia. Onneksi ei ollut kuin ~20min seuraavaan vuoroon.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Samaa järjestelmää kuin Nobinan bydeissäkin. Juuri noista Sipoon busseista oon täällä kirjoitellut. Ei ne toimi 100% luotettavasti ennen kuin HSL tai urakoitsija asian korjaa. Naurettavaa räpellystä näin kuljettajan silmistä katsoen. Kollega joutui tänään lähtemään tyhjin kilvin ajamaan 831:stä kun ei saatu lukuisista yrityksistä "automaatti" kilpiä näkymään ja manuaalista puuttui 831 ihan kokonaan. 1,5 sivun päästä kesken ajon järjestelmä löysi signaalin ja automaatti kilvet tulivat näkyviin. Tässä uudessa systeemissähän HSL/urakoitsija tuottaa laitteisiin myös manuaalikilvet, ei liikennöitsijä enään. ICU:sta löytyy kaikki HSL:n alueen linjat kun manuaalisesti ettii, myös metrot, ratikat & junat.
> 
> Itselle tuo romuloota teki jekut myös. Ajoin lähtölaituriin Rautatientorilla, kilvissä luki 785K Nikkilä ihan oikein. Pari minuutin päästä asiakas kysyi että mikä linja tämä on ja totesin että 785K. "No hyvä, kun tuolla edessä ei lue mitään."
> No eipä joo lukenut, koska tuo amatöörien viritys, sori nyt vaan mutta sitä se koko systeemi on, oli vaihtanut automaattitekstin pois. No, ei hätää. Minä tomerana laitan manuaalisesti siihen 785K. Lähdetään Rautatientorilta ja kaikki on ok. Vähän ennen Koskelan hallia säädän radion voimakkuutta ja silmiin osuu ICU (ovat allekkain yläpaneelissa), jossa lukee EI LINJALLA. Eli tuo amatöörien viritys oli vaihtanut jossain vaiheessa Rautatientorin ja Koskelan hallin välillä 785K:n tunnukset itsekseen EI LINJALLA-tunnuksiksi. No, HSL:n piikkiin tuo menee kun niiden toimittama järjestelmä joka ei toimi, mutta sääliksi käy silti mahdollisia matkustajia. Onneksi ei ollut kuin ~20min seuraavaan vuoroon.


Saatoin ilmaista ajatukseni vähän huonosti mutta en siis yrittänyt pistää noita ongelmia PL:n piikkiin. Vähän vain ärsyttää kun täällä puhutaan niin paljon sellaiseen sävyyn että Nobina sitä ja BYD:t tätä. Ongelma on, kuten mainitsitkin, HSL:n/ulkopuolisen aiheuttama ja sellainen jonka vain HSL/ulkopuolinen voi korjata. Se vaikuttaa kummankin liikennöitsijän busseihin joissa on tämä uusi järjestelmä. Kuskit ja liikennöitsijät tekevät parhaansa jos saavat näytettyä edes jotain informaatiota matkustajille.

----------


## zige94

> Saatoin ilmaista ajatukseni vähän huonosti mutta en siis yrittänyt pistää noita ongelmia PL:n piikkiin. Vähän vain ärsyttää kun täällä puhutaan niin paljon sellaiseen sävyyn että Nobina sitä ja BYD:t tätä. Ongelma on, kuten mainitsitkin, HSL:n/ulkopuolisen aiheuttama ja sellainen jonka vain HSL/ulkopuolinen voi korjata. Se vaikuttaa kummankin liikennöitsijän busseihin joissa on tämä uusi järjestelmä. Kuskit ja liikennöitsijät tekevät parhaansa jos saavat näytettyä edes jotain informaatiota matkustajille.


Tämän järjestelmän kanssa pitäisi kuljettajien vakiovarustukseen kuulua kynä ja paperia  :Laughing:  Viime kädessä se on kuitenkin matkustaja joka kärsii. Kuljettajat saa kuitenkin jokaiselta minuutilta palka, jos & kun menee tuon järjestelmän temppujen vuoksi ylitöiden puolelle. Matkustaja ei saa mitään ja kuten tänäänkin omassa tapauksessani, todennäköisesti jää kyydistä ja joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa.

Mukavaa on myös se että sisänäyttöjen sisältö tulee tuosta uudesta järjestelmästä. Eli jos automaatti ei toimi niin ei sisänäytötkään ei toimi ja/tai näyttää pahimmillaan edellisen linjan tietoja, kuten mun ajamassa autossa. Kuulutukset toimii onneksi, kun tulevat edellisestä järjestelmästä.

----------


## 8.6

> Ovathan nämä nivelet hienoja. En vain pidä niiden penkkijärjestelyistä. Turhan paljon penkkejä poikittain ja vastakkain, itse mieluiten istuisin eteenpäin. Onneksi penkkejä sentään enemmän kuin esim tukholmalaisissa haitareissa mutta saisi niitä olla vielä enemmän.


Osassa Tukholman nivelistä on enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin 45, yli 50:kin. Taaempaa lastenvaunupaikkaa ei usein (kokomatalissakaan) ole, vaan se on korvattu istumapaikoilla. Nivelen kohdallakin on istumapaikkoja (tosin ikkunattomia).

----------


## tohpeeri

> Osassa Tukholman nivelistä on enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin 45, yli 50:kin. Taaempaa lastenvaunupaikkaa ei usein (kokomatalissakaan) ole, vaan se on korvattu istumapaikoilla. Nivelen kohdallakin on istumapaikkoja (tosin ikkunattomia).


Jossain Mersuissa on nähdäkseni aika vähän penkkejä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nivelen kohdallakin on istumapaikkoja (tosin ikkunattomia).


Low entry- ja korkealattianivelissä nivelen kohdalle saa jopa 4 istumapaikkaa (tuttua meiltä pääkaupunkiseudultakin Wiimojen ajalta). Täysmatalissa nivelissä käytävä on taas niin kapea nivelen kohdalla, ettei siihen mahdu istumapaikkoja.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tämän järjestelmän kanssa pitäisi kuljettajien vakiovarustukseen kuulua kynä ja paperia  Viime kädessä se on kuitenkin matkustaja joka kärsii. Kuljettajat saa kuitenkin jokaiselta minuutilta palka, jos & kun menee tuon järjestelmän temppujen vuoksi ylitöiden puolelle. Matkustaja ei saa mitään ja kuten tänäänkin omassa tapauksessani, todennäköisesti jää kyydistä ja joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa.


Tähänhän on helppo ratkaisu. Pitää vain siirtyä takaisin vanhanaikaisiin nauhakilpiin. Niiden avulla pystyy valitsemaan minkä vaan numeron eli ei ainakaan tule vastaan ongelmaa ettei linjaa olisi systeemissä. :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Tähänhän on helppo ratkaisu. Pitää vain siirtyä takaisin vanhanaikaisiin nauhakilpiin. Niiden avulla pystyy valitsemaan minkä vaan numeron eli ei ainakaan tule vastaan ongelmaa ettei linjaa olisi systeemissä.


Tosin kuljettajan työmäärää lisäisi paljon  :Very Happy:  Ei tarvisi mennä kuin vuosi taaksepäin ja jatkaa edellisellä systeemillä, jonka toimintavarmuus oli oman kokemuksen mukaan 99,5%  :Tongue:

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tosin kuljettajan työmäärää lisäisi paljon  Ei tarvisi mennä kuin vuosi taaksepäin ja jatkaa edellisellä systeemillä, jonka toimintavarmuus oli oman kokemuksen mukaan 99,5%


Eikö 100% toimintavarmuus kelpaa?

----------


## zige94

> Eikö 100% toimintavarmuus kelpaa?


Vanhakin systeemi hajosi välillä. Edellisessä kilpitieto tuli lähdölle kirjautuessa LIJ:stä, mutta jos LIJ oli kokonaan mykkä (harvinaista) ei kilvet myöskään toiminut, kuin manuaalilla. Ja tämän manuaalin päivitysvelvollisuus oli liikennöitsijällä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Vanhakin systeemi hajosi välillä. Edellisessä kilpitieto tuli lähdölle kirjautuessa LIJ:stä, mutta jos LIJ oli kokonaan mykkä (harvinaista) ei kilvet myöskään toiminut, kuin manuaalilla. Ja tämän manuaalin päivitysvelvollisuus oli liikennöitsijällä.


Tarkoitin siis että vanhoissa nauhakilvissä oli lähes 100% toimintavarmuus (jos niitä käytti). :Very Happy:  Mutta varmasti tuo aikaisempi LIJ:hin perustuva järjestelmäkin oli paljon luotettavampi kuin tämä uusi.

----------


## 8.6

> Low entry- ja korkealattianivelissä nivelen kohdalle saa jopa 4 istumapaikkaa (tuttua meiltä pääkaupunkiseudultakin Wiimojen ajalta). Täysmatalissa nivelissä käytävä on taas niin kapea nivelen kohdalla, ettei siihen mahdu istumapaikkoja.


Totta; nivelen kohdalla on Tukholmassa istuimia ainoastaan etumatalissa. Kuitenkin ainakin Keoliksen 18,9-metrisiin MAN A23 Lion's City GL CNG -niveliin on saatu jopa 61 istumapaikkaa. Lastenvaunupaikkoja on vain kaksi ja Nobinan BYD:t 30 cm lyhempiä, mutta kyllä BYDeihinkin olisi luullut voivan saada enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin 45 ja silti vaaditut viisi lastenvaunupaikkaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Jossain oranssissa 30:n autoissa , tai useammassa on tuulilasin alareunassa paperinen iso lappu jossa isoilla kirjaimilla 30. Jos nykyajan digitekniikkaa pettää, niin kyllä meille matkustajille tällaisessa tilanteessa riittää tieto että olemme astuneet linja 30 autoon.

Joskus linjatunnus 30 on sekä paperisena sekä sähköisenä. Joskus taas pelkästään paperilla.

----------


## EVhki

> Jossain oranssissa 30:n autoissa , tai useammassa on tuulilasin alareunassa paperinen iso lappu jossa isoilla kirjaimilla 30. Jos nykyajan digitekniikkaa pettää, niin kyllä meille matkustajille tällaisessa tilanteessa riittää tieto että olemme astuneet linja 30 autoon.
> 
> Joskus linjatunnus 30 on sekä paperisena sekä sähköisenä. Joskus taas pelkästään paperilla.


Mutta onko nuo paperiset linjatunnukset olleet aina oikein? Itse ainakin näin auton, jossa linjakilpi ja paperilappu näyttivät eri linjaa, mikä herättää kysymyksen paperilappujen luotettavuudesta, mikäli auto siirtyy linjalta toiselle (enkä toki tiedä varmaksi, kumpi näytti silloin oikeaa linjaa, lappu vai linjakilpi).

----------


## ttsirkia

> Jossain oranssissa 30:n autoissa , tai useammassa on tuulilasin alareunassa paperinen iso lappu jossa isoilla kirjaimilla 30. Jos nykyajan digitekniikkaa pettää, niin kyllä meille matkustajille tällaisessa tilanteessa riittää tieto että olemme astuneet linja 30 autoon.


Jotenkin voisin ymmärtää, että ensimmäisenä päivänä liikenteen käynnistyessä tällaisia ongelmia voi olla, mutta ei enää tässä vaiheessa, kun liikenne on pyörinyt jo melkein kaksi viikkoa. Paperilappu näkyy hämärässä ja pimeällä huonosti, eikä bussin tunnistaminen voi perustua pelkästään ulkomuodon tunnistamiseen - etenkään siellä, missä runkolinjoja kulkee useita samalta pysäkiltä.

Voinee varmaan sanoa, että automaation aste on mennyt liian pitkälle, jos näinkin yksinkertainen asia kuin linjan numeron näyttäminen on nykypäivänä mahdotonta. Pitäisikö peruuttaa askel taaksepäin ja pohtia, mikä tässä meni pieleen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:34 ----------




> Voinee varmaan sanoa, että automaation aste on mennyt liian pitkälle, jos näinkin yksinkertainen asia kuin linjan numeron näyttäminen on nykypäivänä mahdotonta. Pitäisikö peruuttaa askel taaksepäin ja pohtia, mikä tässä meni pieleen?


Tästä tulee mieleen oranssien runkolinjabussien liikenteen aloitus, kun oli hieno ajatus, että linjanumeron tausta on esimerkiksi punainen. Tästä syystähän noissa 550-busseissa on RGB-ledit vasemmassa reunassa, että tämä oli mahdollista. Tämäkin oli varmasti paperilla ja teoriassa hyvä ajatus, mutta liikenteessä linjanumeron näkyvyys oli umpisurkea ja onneksi palattiin sitten varsin nopeasti perinteisempään esitysmuotoon ja mustaan taustaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mutta onko nuo paperiset linjatunnukset olleet aina oikein? Itse ainakin näin auton, jossa linjakilpi ja paperilappu näyttivät eri linjaa, mikä herättää kysymyksen paperilappujen luotettavuudesta, mikäli auto siirtyy linjalta toiselle (enkä toki tiedä varmaksi, kumpi näytti silloin oikeaa linjaa, lappu vai linjakilpi).


Kävin testaamassa uutta 30 linjaa ja panin merkille että Eirassa kääntäessään se jatkaa linjana 20. (en tiedä kaikkien linjojen osalta, mutta ainakin se jolla matkustin)

Minulle on tähän mennessä sattunut että molemmat linjatunnukset täsmäävät. Mutta ei varmaan ole vaikeaa, jos autossa on tunnukset paperisena kaikille niille linjoille joita se ajaa. Nivelet ovat vissiin ainoastaa linjoilla 20,30 ja 40 jos muistan oikein. Jos sähköinen ja paperinen info on eri , nii n ensinäisenä asian huomaava matkustaja kysyy: kumpi linja?.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Jos sähköinen ja paperinen info on eri , nii n ensinäisenä asian huomaava matkustaja kysyy: kumpi linja?.


Mutta matkustaja joka on tottunut siihen että linjakilpien tieto pitää paikkaansa ei välttämättä edes huomaa sitä aanelosta siinä ikkunan alakulmassa ja vasta kun linjakilven tieto ei täsmääkkään vaan bussi ajaa ns. "huitsinnevadaan" (matkustajan kannalta) havahtuu hän tivaamaan kuljettajalta (joka on tilanteeseen täysin syytön) että "mihin ½£%#§$¤&"# tää oiken menee?"

Ihmettelen muuten miksi ihmeessä taas piti muuttaa täysin toimiva järjestelmä muutaman vuoden käytön jälkeen aivan uuteen, näköjään OY Sutta ja Sekundaa AB:n isolla rahalla tekemään? Jos tämä ei muuta kerrokkaan niin ainakin sen, miksi HSL:n alueella lippujen hinnat nousee jatkuvasti...

PS: Tuli loppukevennyksenä mieleen vuosikymmenten takainen, jo edesmenneen pilapiirtäjälegenda Kari Suomalaisen Hesariin tekemä piirros kun raitiotielinjasto aikanaan uudistettiin täysin. Piirroksessa ratikkaan nouseva matkustaja kysyy kuljettajalta "Mihin tämä vaunu menee", johon kuljettaja vastaa "Jaa-a, sen kun tietäs"  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

> Mutta matkustaja joka on tottunut siihen että linjakilpien tieto pitää paikkaansa ei välttämättä edes huomaa sitä aanelosta siinä ikkunan alakulmassa...


Kyllä se pahvinen tai paperinen kilpi on niin iso ja sopivalla korkeudella, että jos näkee bussin niin näkee sen paperinkin.

Kyse lienee sisäänajovaikeuksista tässä kilpiasiassa, niin kuin yleensä on monen muunkin uuden tekniikan kanssa. Oletan että syksyn mittaan tekniikka pelaa

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä se pahvinen tai paperinen kilpi on niin iso ja sopivalla korkeudella, että jos näkee bussin niin näkee sen paperinkin.


Tuskin ongelmia on valoisana aikana, mutta nyt jo illatkin alkaa kovasti hämärtyä. Pimeällä se valaistu linjakilpi on ainoa oikea ratkaisu.

----------


## kuukanko

> BYDeihinkin olisi luullut voivan saada enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin 45 ja silti vaaditut viisi lastenvaunupaikkaa.


Mun laskujeni mukaan Nobinan nivel-BYD:eissä on 44 kiinteää istumapaikkaa (joista etuoven viereinen paikka "1,5 hengen" istuin).

Sinänsä sisätilaa ei ole näissä nivelissä käytetty tuhlailevasti: niissä ei ole isoja alueita tyhjinä.

Akut vievät takaa n. metrin, joten se syö heti vähintään yhden penkkirivin pois. Etupyörien ja keskioven välissä penkkien sijainti lattian tasossa (podesterien sijasta) aiheuttaa etupyörien koteloiden päälle tyhjää. Podestereilla saisi molemmille puolille ainakin yhden istumapaikan lisää. Ja tietysti sen 1,5 hengen istuimen tilalla voisi olla normaali paripenkki.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuskin ongelmia on valoisana aikana, mutta nyt jo illatkin alkaa kovasti hämärtyä. Pimeällä se valaistu linjakilpi on ainoa oikea ratkaisu.


Tietysti. Tänään näkemissäni nivelissä kaikkissa oli linjakilpi päällä. Paperinen on parempi kuin ei mitään. Niistä luovutaan kun tekniikka pelaa. En usko että ongelma on pitkäaikainen. Tänään 1148 Nobina sisäinformaatio puuttui, Ei kuulu tähän ketjuun, mutta Pitäjänmäen asemalla toinen näyttö on musta ja toisella puolella ajat elää omaa elämään, ei reaaliajassa. Mutta nämäkin yleensä korjataan kohtuuajassa.

(yksi 36 ajoi pahvilkellä varustettuna useamman viikon, mutta ei sekään matkustajine kannalta ongelma ollut)

----------


## ttsirkia

> Tietysti. Tänään näkemissäni nivelissä kaikkissa oli linjakilpi päällä.


Äsken itse näin yhden linjalla 30 ilman kilpiä. Ja jos en ihan väärin hämärässä nähnyt, niin tuulilasissa oli linjan 40 lappu. Toinen vastaantullut oli sitten ihan oikeilla kilvillä.

----------


## ttsirkia

Nobina 1275: takana oikealla alhaalla vilkkui keltaisen vilkun lampun sijaan alempi kirkas (peruutusvalo) lamppu. Vasen vilkku vaikutti toimivan normaalisti.

----------


## Anonymous

Eilen Nobinan Hakunilan varikolla kokonaan tummansinisiä vanhempia VDL-autoja pihassa muutama. Mihinköhän menossa vai jostain tulossa..?

----------


## hana

> Eilen Nobinan Hakunilan varikolla kokonaan tummansinisiä vanhempia VDL-autoja pihassa muutama. Mihinköhän menossa vai jostain tulossa..?


Olivat keväällä Nesteen suurseisokin ajoissa.

----------


## joboo

Erikoista että, A1 BYD:en takaosan tangoista puuttuu stop napit kokonaan, ikkunan vierestä löytyy mikä on plussaa. Myös kaiuttimet tuntuvat sijaitsevan takaosassa. Stop merkki ääni voitaisi vaihtaa johki siedettävämppään. Muuten kyllä vaikuttaa ihan kelpo autoille, ainut tänään katsoin 41 ajeli vastaan vähän ennen 14 töölön tullin kohdalla aivan täynnä, ennen meni 37 mikä oli 19min myöhässä ja sielläkin näytti olevan porukkaa aika riittävästi, joten taitaa olla hitusen liian pikkusia kyseisille linjoilla.

----------


## Puolimatala

Onkos tästä vuodesta tosiaan muuten tulossa historiallinen siinäkin mielessä, ettei uusia dieseleitä näyttäisi tulevan? Vai pitikös muutama teli Subi Helbille vielä tulla?

----------


## Salomaa

> Äsken itse näin yhden linjalla 30 ilman kilpiä. Ja jos en ihan väärin hämärässä nähnyt, niin tuulilasissa oli linjan 40 lappu. Toinen vastaantullut oli sitten ihan oikeilla kilvillä.


37:n linja lähestyi pysäkkiä Vihdintiellä, menin kyytiin kun huomasin viimetipassa että paperilla oli merkitty tuulilasiin , mutta huomattavasti pienemmällä kuin 30:n linjoilla. Diginäyttö täysin mustana. 

Toivottavasti saadaan näytöt pelaamaan, jos ei heti niin sen aikaa paperimerkinnät olisi hyvä olla yhtä isoja kuin 30:n linjalla. Oikeastaan Vihdintietä kulkevilla linjoilla nopeuden taki a vielä suurempia.

(muuten miellyttävä sähköbussi matkustusmukavuudeltaan)

----------


## Prompter

Tuli tuossa PL:n uusi teli-Yutong vastaan linjalla 787 ja näin kun kilvet pimenivät nenäni edessä. Vaikuttaa luotettavalta järjestelmältä 🥲

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Onkos tästä vuodesta tosiaan muuten tulossa historiallinen siinäkin mielessä, ettei uusia dieseleitä näyttäisi tulevan? Vai pitikös muutama teli Subi Helbille vielä tulla?


Toivottavasti ei tule yhtään enää lisää. Sen verran niissä on vikoja ja korit lahoavat matkustamossa käsiin.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Toivottavasti ei tule yhtään enää lisää. Sen verran niissä on vikoja ja korit lahoavat matkustamossa käsiin.


Samaa mieltä. Nyt toivotaan että 8900LE:stä ja Suburbanista julkaistaan lähiaikoina sähköversiot, kun tähän mennessä ei ole kuulunut mitään että ko. malleista ois tulossa sähköversiot. Tuskin siihen enää kauan menee kunnes noistakin malleista tulee sähkökäyttöisiä, kun täyssähkö on voimanlähteenä jo tavoittanut A2- ja C-luokat kilpailijoilla ja muutenkin sähköbusseille on jo sen verran kysyntää ympäri maailmaa. Ite pidän mahdollisena myös että Citywiden tapaan myös isoveli Suburban uudistuu lähiaikoina täysin, kun Citywide on jo päässyt toiseen sukupolveen, jossa käytetään mm. Scanian kuorma-autoista tuttua rattia ja kojelautaa (ja sitä saa jo sähkökäyttöisenä, uskoisin että niitä on jo hankittu paljon Ruotsiin).

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän linkin takana on Hesarin kuva Albertinkadulta. Siinä on oranssi nivelbussi, jonka kilvitys on hoidettu A4-paperilla tuulilasin alareunassa. Onkos noissa nivelissä jotain ongelmia kilpien kanssa laajemminkin?

https://hs.mediadelivery.fi/img/1920...65da505153.jpg

Tutut raitiovaununkuljettajat eivät ylistä niveliä, tai ainakaan niitä ajavien kuskien ajotaitoja. Kuulemma aikamoisen hidasta pujottelua E-Helsingin ahtailla kaduilla, ja yleensä se peräosa kieppuu siellä sillä lailla, että kohtaamaan eivät mahdu kaksi bussia eivätkä myöskään bussi ja ratikka. Ei tainnut olla kovin onnistunut ratkaisu nämä haitaribussit, vaikka tuovatkin uusia seisomapaikkoja matkustajille.

----------


## zige94

> Tämän linkin takana on Hesarin kuva Albertinkadulta. Siinä on oranssi nivelbussi, jonka kilvitys on hoidettu A4-paperilla tuulilasin alareunassa. Onkos noissa nivelissä jotain ongelmia kilpien kanssa laajemminkin?


On. Tällä foorumilla ollut parissakin ketjussa juttuja niistä. Syynä on uusi järjestelmä, jolla linjakilvet toimivat. Uusi järjestelmä otettiin käyttöön nyt syksyn 2021 uusilla busseilla eli Pohjolan Liikenteellä Sipoon Yutongeissa ja Nobinalla BYDeissä, ainakin. En ole tietoinen onko muillekin HSL-liikennöitsijöille tullut uutta kalustoa. Linjakilvillä on uusi taustajärjestelmä, josta hakevat tiedot kun kuljettaja kirjautuu lähdölle. Sipoon Yutongeissa on kaikissa itse kilvet kyllä toimineet. Taustajärjestelmän kanssa on ollut ongelmia, milloin vaihtelee itsestään linjatunnuksen tilalle EI LINJALLA-tekstiä (joitakin kertoja) tai koko kilpi pimenee tyystin muutamiksi sekunneiksi (tod.näköisesti systeemi käynnistyy uudelleen). Muutaman kerran käynyt niin ettei automaattikilvet ole toimineet ja manuaalista ei ole löytynyt ollenkaan ajettavaa linjaa, koska HSL/aliurakoitsija on unohtanut ne lisätä. Päivitys vastuu manuaali syötöllä on uudessa järjestelmässä HSL:llä. Vanhassa systeemissä manuaalikilpien päivitykset ja ajan tasalla pitäminen oli liikennöitsijän vastuulla.

Se miksi Nobinalla on huomattavasti enemmän ongelmia kuin täällä päässä on mysteeri. Yksi todennäköinen syy on ettei automaattikilvitys ole toiminut ja uusien linjojen tunnukset puuttuvat manuaali syötöstä kokonaan.

----------


## Makke93

> Se miksi Nobinalla on huomattavasti enemmän ongelmia kuin täällä päässä on mysteeri. Yksi todennäköinen syy on ettei automaattikilvitys ole toiminut ja uusien linjojen tunnukset puuttuvat manuaali syötöstä kokonaan.


Olen nähnyt kilpi tyhjänä ja lappu ikkunassa noita Bydejä myös linjalla 37 ja 42, jotka eivät muuttuneet tänä syksynä, eli vain uusien linjojen puuttuminen manuaalisyötöstä ei oikein selitä tuota. Onko bydeissä ollenkaan manuaalisyöttöä kilpiin? Nimittäin se saattaisi selittää miksi kilpi tyhjänä ajoa tapahtuu niin paljon enemmän Nobinan Bydeissä, kuin PL:n uusissa Yutongeissa.

----------


## vristo

> Tutut raitiovaununkuljettajat eivät ylistä niveliä, tai ainakaan niitä ajavien kuskien ajotaitoja. Kuulemma aikamoisen hidasta pujottelua E-Helsingin ahtailla kaduilla, ja yleensä se peräosa kieppuu siellä sillä lailla, että kohtaamaan eivät mahdu kaksi bussia eivätkä myöskään bussi ja ratikka. Ei tainnut olla kovin onnistunut ratkaisu nämä haitaribussit, vaikka tuovatkin uusia seisomapaikkoja matkustajille.


Itsekin ajan nyt noita niveliä eikä E-Helsingin kapeilla kaduilla ole ongelmia niiden kanssa. Tämä edellyttää sitä, ettei ajoneuvoja pysäköidä esimerkiksi Albertinkadun ja Pursimiehenkadun kulmaan, jossa pysäyttämiskielto. Jos siinä on väärinpysäköity ajoneuvo, niin kääntyminen nivelbussilla ei onnistu. Laivurinkadulla kyllä mahtuu kohtaamaan niin ratikan kuin bussinkin kanssa. Ainoa poikkeus on kohta jossa nivelbussi tulee Laivurinkatua Tehtaankadun yli. Jos silloin ratikka tulee vastaan niin tiukkaa tekee. Siinä voisi olla esimerkiksi ratikkavalot varoittamassa. Vastaantulevaa ratikka kun ei näe ennenkuin ollaan jo risteyksessä. Peruuttaminen nivelbussilla on kuitenkin riskialtista puuhaa.

----------


## ttsirkia

Uusin havainto Nobinan uusien sähköbussien kilvistä (oranssit sekä siniset bussit): Niissä näkyy vuorottelevan teksti "EI LINJALLA" / "Ej i trafik" näin kirjoitettuna, eli suomenkielinen versio kokonaan isoilla kirjaimilla ja ruotsinkielinen vähän fiksummin vain ensimmäinen kirjain isolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jotkut suomenkieliset tekstit näkyvät syysliikenteeseen tulleen uuden kaluston (ainakin BYDit) kilvissä todellakin suuraakkosin. Sellaisia ovat tosiaan mm. EI LINJALLA, KOULUTUSAJO ja SIIRTOAJO. Tein havaintoja tuollaisista kyllä jo nelisen viikkoa sitten.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Jotkut suomenkieliset tekstit näkyvät syysliikenteeseen tulleen uuden kaluston (ainakin BYDit) kilvissä todellakin suuraakkosin. Sellaisia ovat tosiaan mm. EI LINJALLA, KOULUTUSAJO ja SIIRTOAJO. Tein havaintoja tuollaisista kyllä jo nelisen viikkoa sitten.


Samaa näkynyt myös PL:n uusissa busseissa. On siis tosiaan taas yksi tämän uuden järjestelmän "hienouksista".

----------


## canis lupus

> Tutut raitiovaununkuljettajat eivät ylistä niveliä, tai ainakaan niitä ajavien kuskien ajotaitoja. Kuulemma aikamoisen hidasta pujottelua E-Helsingin ahtailla kaduilla, ja yleensä se peräosa kieppuu siellä sillä lailla, että kohtaamaan eivät mahdu kaksi bussia eivätkä myöskään bussi ja ratikka. Ei tainnut olla kovin onnistunut ratkaisu nämä haitaribussit, vaikka tuovatkin uusia seisomapaikkoja matkustajille.


Hyvin siellä teleillä pärjäsin. Ei ikinä ongelmaa mahtua kohtaamaan raitiovaunua. Noi BYD nivelet ovat sitäpaitsi suht kapeita ja pujottelevat huomattavasti vaivattomammin kuin telit ydinkeskustassa. Johtuukohan nyt vain siitä että nämä ovat uusia ja se tekee niistä pelottavia?

----------


## zige94

> Jotkut suomenkieliset tekstit näkyvät syysliikenteeseen tulleen uuden kaluston (ainakin BYDit) kilvissä todellakin suuraakkosin. Sellaisia ovat tosiaan mm. EI LINJALLA, KOULUTUSAJO ja SIIRTOAJO. Tein havaintoja tuollaisista kyllä jo nelisen viikkoa sitten.


Sama täällä. Tulevat tuon uuden systeemin datasta nuo.

Tänään teki hienon tempauksen kun EI LINJALLA - tekstin oli jossain vaiheessa siirtoajon aikana vaihtanut M2M MATINKYLÄ tekstiin... Ja yhä ei ole esimerkiksi 993K:n linjakilpeä korjattu vaikka lähes kuukausi sitten siitäkin ilmoitettiin. Ei ole kovin kovaa luottoa tuohon systeemiin ja siitä vastuussa oleviin henkilöihin. Kuljettajille aiheuttaa jatkuvaa päänvaivaa sekä matkustajat menevät sekaisin kun sisänäyttö näyttää edellisen linjan kilpeä, kun ulkonäytöissä on manuaalisyöttö. Tänään sisänäyttö näyttä 787 Rautatientori kun ulkona oli 785K Nikkilä, koska automaattikilvitys ei (taaskaan) toiminut "yhteyskatkon" vuoksi. Toki samaan aikaan matkustaja yritti kortinlukijalla siirtää ladattua lippuansa matkakortille onnistumatta siinä. Käyttäisivätköhän samaa yhteyttä sitten...

----------


## EVhki

> Tänään teki hienon tempauksen kun EI LINJALLA - tekstin oli jossain vaiheessa siirtoajon aikana vaihtanut M2M MATINKYLÄ tekstiin...


Käyttääkö metrot samaa järjestelmää vai miten tuo edes on mahdollista? Plussaa toki siitä, että tuota ei ihan helpolla luule oikeaksi informaatioksi bussissa

----------


## Karosa

> Käyttääkö metrot samaa järjestelmää vai miten tuo edes on mahdollista? Plussaa toki siitä, että tuota ei ihan helpolla luule oikeaksi informaatioksi bussissa


Löytyy sieltä bussin kilvistä myös suomenlinnan lauttakin, linjatunnuksilla 19 Suomenlinna päälaituri ja 19E Suomenlinna huoltolaituri.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

> Itsekin ajan nyt noita niveliä eikä E-Helsingin kapeilla kaduilla ole ongelmia niiden kanssa.





> Hyvin siellä teleillä pärjäsin. Ei ikinä ongelmaa mahtua kohtaamaan raitiovaunua. Noi BYD nivelet ovat sitäpaitsi suht kapeita ja pujottelevat huomattavasti vaivattomammin kuin telit ydinkeskustassa. Johtuukohan nyt vain siitä että nämä ovat uusia ja se tekee niistä pelottavia?


Taidamme olla kaikki kolme oikeassa. Teoriassa nivelet tietysti mahtuvat tuonne, varmasti se on tsekattu moneen kertaan ennen kuin niitä on tuollaiselle reitille haluttu ja hankittu.

Te olette kokeneita ja työstänne niin kiinnostuneita kuljettajia, että olette jopa joukkoliikennefoorumilla kirjoittelemassa. En usko olevani väärässä, jos väitän, että olette molemmat huomattavasti keskimääräistä kuljettajaa taitavampia, myös autonkäsittelyssä. Siispä pärjäätte tuolla haastavassa ympäristössä ihan hyvin, eli käytännössäkin ne nivelet mahtuvat tuonne.

Mutta niin onnellisesti ei ole asiat, etteikö sinne nivelbussin rattiin sijoittuisi myös niitä huonoja kuskeja, sillä niitähän meillä riittää vaikka kuinka paljon. Eikä huono muutu hyväksi, vaikka saisi vähän nivelkoulutustakin. Siitähän joku lehti teki ihan sympaattisen jutunkin.

Ongelmia tuolla on esimerkiksi liian hidas ajo (mainittu 15 km/h pitkällä pätkällä Laivurinkatua) sekä se, että pysäkillä seisoessaan se haitarin jälkeinen osa, sanotaanko sitä perävaunuksi, jää vinoon eikä ratikka mahdu ohitse. Varmaan taitava kuljettaja osaa ajaa siihen pysäkille niin, että perävaunukin on suorassa.

Olen tänään ja eilen matkustanut nivelbussilla neljä kertaa, en tokikaan HSL-alueella, ja ihan tavallista bussikyytiä olen saanut.

----------


## repesorsa

Sitä tässä ihmettelen että ennen Yutongeja PL ajoi 788-linjaa H:ki-Nikkilä-Porvoo telibusseilla joko VDL tai Volvo, mutta nyt näkyy vain lyhempiä Yutongeja, eikö telejä pitänyt tännekin tulla?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Sitä tässä ihmettelen että ennen Yutongeja PL ajoi 788-linjaa H:ki-Nikkilä-Porvoo telibusseilla joko VDL tai Volvo, mutta nyt näkyy vain lyhempiä Yutongeja, eikö telejä pitänyt tännekin tulla?


Tutkan mukaan kyllä siellä telejäkin pyörii.

----------


## ettäjaa

Mukava nähdä HSL:n tarjoavan suoraa korvaavaa yhteyttä Itäkeskuksesta Rautatientorille. Mielestäni välistä voisi kuitenkin poistaa koukkauksen Vantaan Jokivarren kautta. Siitä tulee silloin harmillisen pitkä matka.


Mutta oikeasti HSL voisi korjata tämän kilpipelleilyn vähän nopeammin.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mukava nähdä HSL:n tarjoavan suoraa korvaavaa yhteyttä Itäkeskuksesta Rautatientorille. Mielestäni välistä voisi kuitenkin poistaa koukkauksen Vantaan Jokivarren kautta. Siitä tulee silloin harmillisen pitkä matka.
> 
> 
> Mutta oikeasti HSL voisi korjata tämän kilpipelleilyn vähän nopeammin.


Ei tämä ole korvaava, vaan ihan normaali linja. 788 Rautatientori - Nikkilä - Hinthaara - Porvoo

Itäkeskuksesta on Rautatientorille muitakin vaihtoehtoja, esim vaikka, linja 54 ja juna K.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei tämä ole korvaava, vaan ihan normaali linja. 788 Rautatientori - Nikkilä - Hinthaara - Porvoo
> 
> Itäkeskuksesta on Rautatientorille muitakin vaihtoehtoja, esim vaikka, linja 54 ja juna K.


Sanoin tuon siis vitsillä. Oletan että tuo on siirtoajossa seonnut linjakilpi mitä näkee harmittavan paljon tänä syksynä tulleissa uusissa busseissa.

----------


## zige94

> Sitä tässä ihmettelen että ennen Yutongeja PL ajoi 788-linjaa H:ki-Nikkilä-Porvoo telibusseilla joko VDL tai Volvo, mutta nyt näkyy vain lyhempiä Yutongeja, eikö telejä pitänyt tännekin tulla?


Telejä pyörii enemmän nykyisin koululaislinjoilla, koska siellä lisättiin telivaatimuksia. Kyllä niitä 785-788 linjoillakin kuitenkin pyörii.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:31 ----------




> Sanoin tuon siis vitsillä. Oletan että tuo on siirtoajossa seonnut linjakilpi mitä näkee harmittavan paljon tänä syksynä tulleissa uusissa busseissa.


Itse ajoin tänään siirtoajoa toisella autolla, EI LINJALLA-kilvin. Siirtoajon päätyttä mulla luki 788K Rautatientori via Nikkilä...
Jostain syystä monet autot lyövät edellisen linjasivun kilvet päälle kun laittaa virrat autoon päälle. Itse olin Itäkeskuksessa 12:55 ja tuon autot kilvet oli silloin kyllä pimeänä, joten oletettavasti em. asia käynyt. Yhä ei myöskään löydy 831:n manuaalikilpeä, eli jos automaattihaku ei toimisi niin pimeänä joutuisi mennä. Vanha linja 93 sieltä kyllä löytyy 🤦*♂️

----------


## ettäjaa

> Itse ajoin tänään siirtoajoa toisella autolla, EI LINJALLA-kilvin. Siirtoajon päätyttä mulla luki 788K Rautatientori via Nikkilä...
> Jostain syystä monet autot lyövät edellisen linjasivun kilvet päälle kun laittaa virrat autoon päälle. Itse olin Itäkeskuksessa 12:55 ja tuon autot kilvet oli silloin kyllä pimeänä, joten oletettavasti em. asia käynyt. Yhä ei myöskään löydy 831:n manuaalikilpeä, eli jos automaattihaku ei toimisi niin pimeänä joutuisi mennä. Vanha linja 93 sieltä kyllä löytyy 🤦*♂️


Otin tuon kuvan 13:15 joten ainakin voi sitten olettaa että kilvissä sentään luki "EI LINJALLA" kun se oli siirtoajossa. Siltikin surkea systeemi. Löytyykö manuaalikilvistä muuten 844:ää?

----------


## zige94

> Siltikin surkea systeemi. Löytyykö manuaalikilvistä muuten 844:ää?


Jep, niin on. Ja kun liikennöitsijöillä ei ole tuon kanssa sananvaltaa tyyliin ollenkaan, vaan ollaan HSL:n tai sen alihankkijan armoilla.
En ole muuten tajunnut edes 844:ää katsoa. Vajaa kuukausi sitten keräsin pitkän listan puuttuvista ja siinä tuo 844 oli. Suurin osa listalta on jo lisätty/päivitetty oikein, mutta yhä jotkut on väärin tai joistakin tulee väärät määränpäät.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Vajaa kuukausi sitten keräsin pitkän listan puuttuvista ja siinä tuo 844 oli.


Ja annas kun arvaan: muut Itäväylän linjat löytyivät systeemistä?




> Suurin osa listalta on jo lisätty/päivitetty oikein, mutta yhä jotkut on väärin tai joistakin tulee väärät määränpäät.


Oho! Positiivinen yllätys kuulla että HSL/alihankkija on ainakin tehnyt kohtalaista työtä sen sijaan että olisi jättänyt kaiken kokonaan tekemättä.

----------


## kuukanko

> No nyt selvisi taas uusi asia: tänään liikenteessä näkyi linjan 30 autoja, joissa tunnus sekä sähköisenä että paperilla.


Onhan noita ollut heti ensimmäisestä liikennöintipäivästä lähtien. Sinänsä sillä on syynsä, koska kuten olemme saaneet tästäkin ketjusta lukea, linjakilvet voivat yllättäen pimentyä tai vaihtua kesken matkankin.

----------


## vristo

> Onhan noita ollut heti ensimmäisestä liikennöintipäivästä lähtien. Sinänsä sillä on syynsä, koska kuten olemme saaneet tästäkin ketjusta lukea, linjakilvet voivat yllättäen pimentyä tai vaihtua kesken matkankin.


Mulla on nyt kahden viikon kokemus noista uusista linjakilvistä ja niiden ohjausjärjestelmästä (olen nyt töissä Nobinalla). Täysin susi systeemi eikä olettaisi, että nykyaikana saadaan tuollaista kuraa aikaiseksi. Jos saadaankin, niin ei pistetä sitä käyttöön! Miksi, HSL, miksi?

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi, HSL, miksi?


Meneillään olevalla kilpailukierroksella (54) esitettiin kysymys linjakilpien ongelmista. HSL vastasi:
_Linjakilpien haasteet ovat johtuneet ITxPT-järjestelmien keskeneräisyydestä ja niissä olleista virheistä. Yksittäistä kaikkia ongelmia aiheuttanutta vikaa ei ole ollut eikä viat ole pääosin johtuneet HSL:n järjestelmistä. Järjestelmien testaaminen ennen liikenteen käynnistymistä on liikennöitsijän vastuulla_

----------


## zige94

> Meneillään olevalla kilpailukierroksella (54) esitettiin kysymys linjakilpien ongelmista. HSL vastasi:
> _Linjakilpien haasteet ovat johtuneet ITxPT-järjestelmien keskeneräisyydestä ja niissä olleista virheistä. Yksittäistä kaikkia ongelmia aiheuttanutta vikaa ei ole ollut eikä viat ole pääosin johtuneet HSL:n järjestelmistä. Järjestelmien testaaminen ennen liikenteen käynnistymistä on liikennöitsijän vastuulla_


Yllättäen HSL pesee kätensä. Huoh... Esimerkiksi manuaalikilpien päivitys on HSL:n vastuulla, ei liikennöitsijöiden. Ja yhä kaikista autoista puuttuu useita elokuussa 2021 aloittaneita linjoja. Jos manuaalitekstit olisi edes kunnossa niin linjoja pystyttäisiin ajaa kilvet päällä, mutta kun suurin syypää on juuri se ettei uusia linjoja, kuten Nobinan 20, 30 & 40 löyty luettelosta ollenkaan. Siinä vaiheessa HSL:n on turha vierittää syytä liikennöitsijöille. Tai kun järjestelmä elää omaa elämääsä ja vaihtelee kilpiä itsekseen miten sattuu.

Sisänäytöt vaativat yhteyden, ns. automaattikilpien toimimisen. Jos laittaa manuaalisyötön niin sisänäytössä näkyy edellisen linjan tiedot, missä automaatti on toiminut. Tämä hämmentää matkustajia todella paljon. Ja tässäkään syy ei kyllä ole liikennöitsijän.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos laittaa manuaalisyötön niin sisänäytössä näkyy edellisen linjan tiedot, missä automaatti on toiminut. Tämä hämmentää matkustajia todella paljon.


Todellakin hämmentää. Eilen palasin Meilahdesta linjalla 41 kaiken muun informaation paitsi sisänäyttöjen toimiessa oikein. Olin katsonut bussitutkasta jo etukäteen, mikä autoyksilö oli tulossa 41:llä ja kaiken piti olla selvää. Bussitutkankin ilmoittaman mukaan oikea bussiyksilö (Nobina 1232) tuli oikeaan aikaan, ja otsakilpikin näytti sitä mitä piti. Ajoneuvossa kuulutusjärjestelmä kuulutti johdonmukaisesti sitä mitä oli tarkoitus, mutta yhtäkkiä havahduin että sisänäyttö luetteli linjan 42 pysäkkejä. Pysäkit olivat muistaakseni listattuna Kampin suunnan mukaan, joten sen(kin) puolesta suhtauduin ko. näytön sisältöön tietyllä varauksella. Ja toisaalta vaikka kokenut joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä olenkin, niin on sitä kiireessä oikeastikin noustu väärään bussiin (tai ratikkaan). Kun Ruskeasuon jälkeen siirryttiin Vihdintielle johtavalle kaistalle, niin viimeistään silloin varmistuin, että nimenomaan sisänäyttö oli pielessä. Mannerheimintien osuuden päätyttyä 41 menee 42:n suhteen omaa reittiään, ja kuulutusääni kuulutti ihan oikein 41:sen pysäkkejä.

Tuolla reissulla, joka oli siis asiointikäynnin paluuosuus, ei ollut mitään kiirettä minnekään. Sinänsä olisin voinut käväistä samaan hintaan jopa Kannelmäessä saakka ja palata sieltä (Etelä-)Haagaan joko junalla, 40:llä tai 56:lla*. Mutta oikeasti, ei ole todellakaan ole hyvä, että matkustajainformaation joku osa elää omaa elämäänsä. On todella vahinko, että uusimman bussikaluston informaatioasioissa on tuonkin mittaluokan sotku päällä. Toivottavasti sotku saadaan kaikesta huolimatta sujuvasti pois päiväjärjestyksestä.

* = Aiemmin 42:lta olisi ollut mielekäs vaihtoyhteys Pirkkolantien sillalta silloiseen 52:een, jolla pääsi lähelle määränpäätäni, nyt 52 ei mene enää Pirkkolantietä eikä 550:kään mene lähellekään Huopalahden aseman seutua tällä haavaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Usein haitarien etupäässä sisällä näyttö on ajan tasalla, mutta takaosassa näytössä näkyy teksti "200BB" ja tyhjä näyttö.

----------


## vristo

> Yllättäen HSL pesee kätensä.


 Juuri näin. Meillä on liikenteentilaaja, joka ei ota vastuuta mistään vaan se on aina jonkin muun tahon syy.

----------


## Minä vain

> Jos laittaa manuaalisyötön niin sisänäytössä näkyy edellisen linjan tiedot, missä automaatti on toiminut. Tämä hämmentää matkustajia todella paljon. Ja tässäkään syy ei kyllä ole liikennöitsijän.


Onko tosiaan näin? Linjalla 40 näkyi nimittäin kerran linjan 332 Elielinaukio - Askisto tiedot.

----------


## zige94

> Onko tosiaan näin? Linjalla 40 näkyi nimittäin kerran linjan 332 Elielinaukio - Askisto tiedot.


Näin näyttänyt ainakin meidän autoissa.

Mielestäni pitäisi olla ihan ominaisuus et jos kerta automaattisyöttö ei toimi ja joutuu manuaalii käyttää, kuten 25% kerroista yleensä joutuu, niin sisänäyttö tyhjenisi sitten kokonaan.

----------


## JT

Vaikuttaa vahvasti siltä, että näistä uusista busseista pitäisi kytkeä koko linjakilpi-informaatio pois päältä siksi aikaa kunnes viat saadaan korjattua täysin kuntoon. Siihen saakka sitten pitää tulostaa riittävä määrä A4-mallisia kilpiä sellainen pinkka, että niistä varmasti löytyy kaikki mahdolliset reittivariaatiot, joita niillä busseilla ajetaan. Ja kyllä, kuljettajan tehtävä on sitten kääntää oikea kilpi näkyviin jokaisella päätepysäkillä. Se on kuitenkin parempi ratkaisu kuin se, että sähköinen informaatio täysin yllättäen vaihtuu tai häviää kokonaan kesken linjasivun ja näin ollen asiakkaat jäävät kyydistä tai löytävät itsensä väärältä reitiltä. Kuljettajan tehtäviin linjasivun aikana ei pidä lukeutua sähkölinjakilpien informaation seuraaminen ja vahtaaminen, vaan turvalliseen ajamiseen keskittyminen on tässäkin etusijalla.

----------


## 8.6

> Mulla on nyt kahden viikon kokemus noista uusista linjakilvistä ja niiden ohjausjärjestelmästä (olen nyt töissä Nobinalla). Täysin susi systeemi eikä olettaisi, että nykyaikana saadaan tuollaista kuraa aikaiseksi. Jos saadaankin, niin ei pistetä sitä käyttöön! Miksi, HSL, miksi?


Kyllähän nimen omaan nykyaikana järjestelmissä on paljon virheitä ja puutteita, esim. Suomen rautatieasemien matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä on surkea aiempaan verrattuna, monet mobiilisovellukset menevät vain bugisemmiksi päivitysten myötä jne. Usein uusi järjestelmä otetaan käyttöön silloin kun on päätetty, toimivuudesta viis.

----------


## canis lupus

> Juuri näin. Meillä on liikenteentilaaja, joka ei ota vastuuta mistään vaan se on aina jonkin muun tahon syy.


Tää on juuri tätä Kokoomuksen linjaa kun kaikki hommat keskitetään yhdelle jättiorganisaatiolle niin tuollaiset kilpiongelmat jäävät muiden "tärkeämpien" asioiden varjoon. Mutta ainakin luodaan "säästöjä". Kaupungit voisivat itse järjestää oman joukkoliikenteensä asukkaiden toiveidensa mukaisesti. Ei siihen tarvita mitään HSL:ää. Hyvin toimi kaupunkien joukkoliikenne ennen sitäkin

----------


## kuukanko

> Tää on juuri tätä Kokoomuksen linjaa kun kaikki hommat keskitetään yhdelle jättiorganisaatiolle


Olen tainnut ymmärtää puoluekentän aika eri tavalla, kun minun käsittääkseni Kokoomus ei ainakaan aja julkisia jättiorganisaatioita. Vaikkapa Yhdistyneistä Kuningaskunnista voi katsoa, miten joukkoliikenne järjestetään oikeiston mallin mukaisesti.

----------


## kalle.

Nyt kilpiongelmia näyttää olevan myös lähijunaliikenteessä. I-juna näytti olevan kilvitettynä "NULL- NULL"

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nyt kilpiongelmia näyttää olevan myös lähijunaliikenteessä. I-juna näytti olevan kilvitettynä "NULL- NULL"


Joka päivä tulee vastaan I-juna jossa on teksti NULL sivukilvissä ainakin Kivistön kohdalla.

----------


## canis lupus

> Olen tainnut ymmärtää puoluekentän aika eri tavalla, kun minun käsittääkseni Kokoomus ei ainakaan aja julkisia jättiorganisaatioita. Vaikkapa Yhdistyneistä Kuningaskunnista voi katsoa, miten joukkoliikenne järjestetään oikeiston mallin mukaisesti.


Kyllä tämä vastaa ihan SOTE uudistus hömppää 
kaikilla keskittämisillä. Mutta edelleen kaupungin työtä tuon joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen sekä tuottaminen pitäisi olla mielestäni. Kyllähän tuo sama systeemi olisi tännekin heidän mielestään tervetullut mutta emme ole vielä (onneksi) valmiina niin radikaaliin harppaukseen

----------


## citybus

Eilen tuli Nobinan joku BYD K9, en ehtinyt katsoa numeroa, vastaan linjalla h25 Linnankoskenkadulla linjakilvissään "42 Kamppi" ja tuulilasissaan paperilappu "25". Reilu kuukausi on menty uusilla busseilla ja informaation toimivuus on tätä tasoa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nyt kilpiongelmia näyttää olevan myös lähijunaliikenteessä. I-juna näytti olevan kilvitettynä "NULL- NULL"


Kun Pukinmäen siltatyömaan vuoksi jouduttiinkin yht'äkkiä ajattamaan I-junia pysähtymättä Oulunkylästä Tikkurilaan, infolaitteisiin tehtiin jonkinlainen pikainen purkkaviritys, joka aiheutti kilpiin noita NULL-tekstejä. Vaikka Pukinmäen poikkeusjärjestelyt ovat ohi, veikkaan, että osassa junayksiköitä on vielä infosofta palauttamatta ennalleen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tää on juuri tätä Kokoomuksen linjaa kun kaikki hommat keskitetään yhdelle jättiorganisaatiolle niin tuollaiset kilpiongelmat jäävät muiden "tärkeämpien" asioiden varjoon. Mutta ainakin luodaan "säästöjä". Kaupungit voisivat itse järjestää oman joukkoliikenteensä asukkaiden toiveidensa mukaisesti. Ei siihen tarvita mitään HSL:ää. Hyvin toimi kaupunkien joukkoliikenne ennen sitäkin


Toimiko ? HKL:n lipuilla ei saanut matkustaa kuin HKL:n autoissa. Kyllä kehitys kokonaisuudessaan on mennyt parempaan suuntaan.

----------


## canis lupus

> Toimiko ? HKL:n lipuilla ei saanut matkustaa kuin HKL:n autoissa. Kyllä kehitys kokonaisuudessaan on mennyt parempaan suuntaan.


Eipä tuossa haittaa olisikaan kun HKL hoitaisi kaikki linjat itse kaupungin sisällä. Vastaavasti Espoossa (ja Vantaalla) kaupungin liikennelaitos hoitaisi oman sisäisen liikenteensä. Tällä tavoin kaupungeilla olisi mahdollisuus itse hoitaa liikenteensä paremmin kun olisi vain yksi toimialue vastuullaan eikä puolta Uuttamaata. En ymmärrä miksi Pasilasta päätetään miten vaikkapa Kirkkonummella liikutaan? Onko se heidän etunsa? En usko. Nurmijärvellä ja Vihdillä on nytkin parempi joukkoliikenne mitä HSL ikinä pystyisi alueelle tarjoamaan

----------


## Salomaa

> Eipä tuossa haittaa olisikaan kun HKL hoitaisi kaikki linjat itse kaupungin sisällä. Vastaavasti Espoossa (ja Vantaalla) kaupungin liikennelaitos hoitaisi oman sisäisen liikenteensä. Tällä tavoin kaupungeilla olisi mahdollisuus itse hoitaa liikenteensä paremmin kun olisi vain yksi toimialue vastuullaan eikä puolta Uuttamaata. En ymmärrä miksi Pasilasta päätetään miten vaikkapa Kirkkonummella liikutaan? Onko se heidän etunsa? En usko. Nurmijärvellä ja Vihdillä on nytkin parempi joukkoliikenne mitä HSL ikinä pystyisi alueelle tarjoamaan


Nyt taidat tuon näkemyksesi kanssa jäädä yksin. On olemassa sanonta että Kelloa ei voi kääntää taaksepäin.

----------


## samulih

> Eipä tuossa haittaa olisikaan kun HKL hoitaisi kaikki linjat itse kaupungin sisällä. Vastaavasti Espoossa (ja Vantaalla) kaupungin liikennelaitos hoitaisi oman sisäisen liikenteensä. Tällä tavoin kaupungeilla olisi mahdollisuus itse hoitaa liikenteensä paremmin kun olisi vain yksi toimialue vastuullaan eikä puolta Uuttamaata. En ymmärrä miksi Pasilasta päätetään miten vaikkapa Kirkkonummella liikutaan? Onko se heidän etunsa? En usko. Nurmijärvellä ja Vihdillä on nytkin parempi joukkoliikenne mitä HSL ikinä pystyisi alueelle tarjoamaan


Koska kaikki ovat riippuvaisia toisistaan. Kukaan ei asu pussin sisällä vaan kaikki kaupungit ovat riippuvaisia Helsingistä, sen palveluista ja muusta jotka helsinkiläiset veronmaksajat kustantavat ulkopaikkakuntalaisille.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Toimiko ? HKL:n lipuilla ei saanut matkustaa kuin HKL:n autoissa. Kyllä kehitys kokonaisuudessaan on mennyt parempaan suuntaan.


Onhan meillä Waltti-kortti, josta piti tulla valtakunnallinen käytäntö, vain muutamat kunnat Turku, Tampere, ja HSL polki jarrua. Eipä tuo Waltti-kortti kelpaa ko. Kuntien liikenteessä. Kannatan edelleen Waltin käyttöä kokomaassa. .

----------


## Wreith

Toimiiko kilvet normaalisti nyt näissä uusissa bydeissä? Ainakin tänään "Ei linjalla" tekstit näkyvät kirjoitetulla tavalla

----------


## ettäjaa

> Toimiiko kilvet normaalisti nyt näissä uusissa bydeissä? Ainakin tänään "Ei linjalla" tekstit näkyvät kirjoitetulla tavalla


Voisi olettaa että järjestelmä on vain päivitetty. Hyvällä tuurilla 20, 30 ja 40 löytyisivät nyt manuaalikilvistä mutta luultavasti itse järjestelmä sekoilee yhtä paljon (kilpi vaihtuu kesken matkan/käynnistyessä, kilpi menettää yhteyden ja menee tyhjäksi, edellinen reitti näkyy sisänäytössä jos käytössä on manuaalikilpi jne.).

----------


## pehkonen

> Voisi olettaa että järjestelmä on vain päivitetty. Hyvällä tuurilla 20, 30 ja 40 löytyisivät nyt manuaalikilvistä mutta luultavasti itse järjestelmä sekoilee yhtä paljon (kilpi vaihtuu kesken matkan/käynnistyessä, kilpi menettää yhteyden ja menee tyhjäksi, edellinen reitti näkyy sisänäytössä jos käytössä on manuaalikilpi jne.).


Tässä eräänä päivä linjalla 40 oli tapaus, että kuljettaja tuli linjalta suoraan Elielinaukion lähtölaituriin (olisikohan tuolla merkitystä, kun ei ajanut tulolaituriin?). 

Sai siinä sitten jumpattua kilvet oikein. No lähtöaika tuli ja menoksi. 

Oodin kohdalla kilvissä luki Ei Linjalla. 

Kansallismuseolle kuljettaja huomasi asian edellä kulkevasta bussista näkyvästä heijastuksesta. Sai kilvet muotoon 40 Kannelmäki. 

Töölön hallin kohdalla luki taas 40 Elielinaukio ja pienen jumpan jälkeen 40 Elielplatsen via Gamlas st. ja samma på finska. Tämä kilvitys sitten tyydytti kuljettajaa, koska olihan se puoliksi oikein.

----------


## PepeB

> Voisi olettaa että järjestelmä on vain päivitetty. Hyvällä tuurilla 20, 30 ja 40 löytyisivät nyt manuaalikilvistä mutta luultavasti itse järjestelmä sekoilee yhtä paljon (kilpi vaihtuu kesken matkan/käynnistyessä, kilpi menettää yhteyden ja menee tyhjäksi, edellinen reitti näkyy sisänäytössä jos käytössä on manuaalikilpi jne.).


Hivenen oudosti toteutettu, jos kilpien toiminta vaatii jatkuvat yhteyden. Luulisi olevan kätevämpää, että auto pitää vanhan tiedon, kunnes vastaus sanoo muuta.

----------


## ttsirkia

Eilenkin näkyi vielä kilvettömiä sähköniveliä, joten ongelma on kyllä yhä olemassa. Näin myös yhden sähkönivelen tekstillä "SIIRTOAJO". Mitähän eroa tuolla on "EI LINJALLA" tekstiin ja onko asiassa jotain vaikutusta sillä, onko tehty käsin toimia?

----------


## Ivecomies

Eiköhän joulukuuhun mennessä näiden uusien Bydien ja Yutongien linjakilvet saada toimimaan niin kuin pitäisi. Ja oletan että HSL tekee kaikkensa sen eteen ettei tätä ongelmaa olisi enää Helbin ens vuoden uutukaisissa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Eiköhän joulukuuhun mennessä näiden uusien Bydien ja Yutongien linjakilvet saada toimimaan niin kuin pitäisi. Ja oletan että HSL tekee kaikkensa sen eteen ettei tätä ongelmaa olisi enää Helbin ens vuoden uutukaisissa.


Jos HSL/alihankkija tekisi kaikkensa sen eteen ettei ongelmia olisi niin ei niitä pitäisi nytkään olla. Uudet bussit tulivat liikenteeseen jo yli kuukausi sitten ja ongelmat olivat selvillä jo ensimmäisen aamun jälkeen.

----------


## Prompter

> Eilenkin näkyi vielä kilvettömiä sähköniveliä, joten ongelma on kyllä yhä olemassa. Näin myös yhden sähkönivelen tekstillä "SIIRTOAJO". Mitähän eroa tuolla on "EI LINJALLA" tekstiin ja onko asiassa jotain vaikutusta sillä, onko tehty käsin toimia?


Ei linjalla -teksti tulee automaattisesti, Siirtoajon voi valita käsin.

----------


## zige94

> Ei linjalla -teksti tulee automaattisesti, Siirtoajon voi valita käsin.


Täsmennän: pitäisi tulla automaattisesti  :Laughing: 
Yleensä heti päätepysäkkialueelle saavuttaessa. Joskus vaan käynnistää saman reitin alusta.

----------


## ettäjaa

Minulle on jäänyt vähän epäselväksi nämä sisänäyttöjen ongelmat manuaalikilpeä käyttäessä. Jos ulkokilvet on asetettu manuaalisesti niin näkyykö kaikki edellisen linjan informaatio sisänäytössä vai onko osa informaatiosta oikein?

----------


## zige94

> Minulle on jäänyt vähän epäselväksi nämä sisänäyttöjen ongelmat manuaalikilpeä käyttäessä. Jos ulkokilvet on asetettu manuaalisesti niin näkyykö kaikki edellisen linjan informaatio sisänäytössä vai onko osa informaatiosta oikein?


Yleensä näkyy edellisen toimineen linjan tiedot tai sitten täysin pimeenä. Manuaalilla ei näy edes linjatunnusta ja määränpäätä, jonka luulisi kuitenkin manuaalista saavan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Yleensä näkyy edellisen toimineen linjan tiedot tai sitten täysin pimeenä. Manuaalilla ei näy edes linjatunnusta ja määränpäätä, jonka luulisi kuitenkin manuaalista saavan.


Selvä. Kiitos! Satuin tänään huomaamaan 842:n (bussi oli saapunut Itikseen 843:na) sisänäytössä tekstin "843 Eriksnäs". Tämä on sitten oletettavasti _vain_ ongelma järjestelmän tiedoissa eikä osa isompaa ongelmaa sisänäyttöjen kanssa. Pysäkit ja määränpää olivat sentään oikein.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olen tainnut ymmärtää puoluekentän aika eri tavalla, kun minun käsittääkseni Kokoomus ei ainakaan aja julkisia jättiorganisaatioita. Vaikkapa Yhdistyneistä Kuningaskunnista voi katsoa, miten joukkoliikenne järjestetään oikeiston mallin mukaisesti.


Yhdistynyttä kuningaskuntaa jos tarkoitat, niin eipä esimerkiksi tämmöinen ihan kamalasti vakuuta.

Ja kyllä HSL:ssä perinteisesti on ollut varsin kokoomusvetoinen johto.

----------


## zige94

> Yllättäen HSL pesee kätensä. Huoh... Esimerkiksi manuaalikilpien päivitys on HSL:n vastuulla, ei liikennöitsijöiden. Ja yhä kaikista autoista puuttuu useita elokuussa 2021 aloittaneita linjoja. Jos manuaalitekstit olisi edes kunnossa niin linjoja pystyttäisiin ajaa kilvet päällä, mutta kun suurin syypää on juuri se ettei uusia linjoja, kuten Nobinan 20, 30 & 40 löyty luettelosta ollenkaan. Siinä vaiheessa HSL:n on turha vierittää syytä liikennöitsijöille. Tai kun järjestelmä elää omaa elämääsä ja vaihtelee kilpiä itsekseen miten sattuu.


Viime viikon jälkeen on tullut ainakin oman työnantajan autoihin puuttuvat linjakilvet (mm. 831) sekä mm. 20, 30 & 40. Käsittääkseni ne on HSL:n tahot päivittänyt dataan ja itse ajoneuvojen laitteiston päivittäminen ajantasalle on liikennöitsijän vastuulla. Etänä nuo pystyy päivittää, eli ei siis tarvitse USB-tikulla tökkiä, mutta ilmeisesti/käsittääkseni se etäpäivityksen ajo on liikennöitsijän vastuulla.

----------


## pehkonen

> Viime viikon jälkeen on tullut ainakin oman työnantajan autoihin puuttuvat linjakilvet (mm. 831) sekä mm. 20, 30 & 40. Käsittääkseni ne on HSL:n tahot päivittänyt dataan ja itse ajoneuvojen laitteiston päivittäminen ajantasalle on liikennöitsijän vastuulla. Etänä nuo pystyy päivittää, eli ei siis tarvitse USB-tikulla tökkiä, mutta ilmeisesti/käsittääkseni se etäpäivityksen ajo on liikennöitsijän vastuulla.


Eli loppujen lopuksi on liikennöitsijän eli palveluntuottajan vastuulla. Olisin ollut hämmästynyt muusta!

----------


## zige94

> Eli loppujen lopuksi on liikennöitsijän eli palveluntuottajan vastuulla. Olisin ollut hämmästynyt muusta!


Päivityksen ajaminen sisään on liikennöitsijän vastuulla. Sisällön tuotto HSL:n, eli mm. linjakilpien tekstit jne. Liikennöitsijä työntää sen datan ICUun sisään, minkä HSL tarjoaa. Tähän asti HSL ei ole kyennyt tarjoamaan linjakilpiä mm. noille linjoille. Eihän siinä mennyt kuin reilu kuukausi  :Smile:

----------


## LimoSWN

Klovissa seisoo vielä kaksi kilvetöntä DYD K9UB autoa. Ei numeroita, tai muita merkintöjä. Sinivalkoinen hsl pohja on.

----------


## ttsirkia

Tänään näkyi tekstejä Ei Linjalla (iso L) / Ej i trafik Nobinan sähkökalustossa.

----------


## ettäjaa

No niin! Tässä muutamia havaintoja:

Matkustin tänään uudella 40:llä ensimmäistä kertaa ja kilvet toimivat hyvin bussissani (NF1242). Näin yhteensä yhden bussin jossa kilvet eivät toimineet (NF1244) mutta kilvet toimivat kaikissa muissa uusissa BYD:eissä jotka näin.

Palataanpa takaisin tuohon yhteen bussiin jossa kilvet eivät toimineet. Ainakin etukilpi ja vasen sivukilpi olivat täysin pimeinä mutta takakilpi yritti näyttä tekstiä [40  Elielinaukio Elielplatsen]. Teksti ei mahtunut kokonaan pieneen takakilpeen mutta tuota se kuitenkin yritti näyttää. Jotain oli siis selvästi tehty oikein ja linjanumero ja suunta oli merkitty systeemiin.

Kun jäin pois Haagassa, huomasin että linjanumero oli bussini takakilven vasemmassa laidassa eikä keskellä. Aloin sen jälkeen pitämään takakilpiä silmällä. Vastaantulevassa 40:ssä (NF1245) linjanumero oli keskellä. Myöhemmin näin myös kaksi 41:stä joista toisessa oli numero keskellä ja toisessa vasemmassa laidassa. Tässä ei tunnu olevan mitään logiikkaa mihin kohtaan linjanumero on ryhmitelty takakilvessä. Voisivatko erot ehkä olla manuaalikilven ja automaattikilven välisiä eroja?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Palataanpa takaisin tuohon yhteen bussiin jossa kilvet eivät toimineet. Ainakin etukilpi ja vasen sivukilpi olivat täysin pimeinä mutta takakilpi yritti näyttä tekstiä [40  Elielinaukio Elielplatsen]. Teksti ei mahtunut kokonaan pieneen takakilpeen mutta tuota se kuitenkin yritti näyttää. Jotain oli siis selvästi tehty oikein ja linjanumero ja suunta oli merkitty systeemiin.


Parannus aikaisempaan: tänään NF 1257:ssa linja ja määränpää näkyivät oikein taka- ja sivukilvessä mutta ei etukilvessä. Mikäköhän näissä oikein on kun jotkut kilvet toimivat mutta toiset eivät?

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tiistaina näin yhden Nobinan nivelen, jossa edessä loisti "Ei linjalla" ja pahvikyltti näytti linjaa 40. Auton numero jo pääsi unohtumaan enkä sitä varmuudella bonganutkaan.

----------


## joboo

Tänään 21.10 Nf 1233 etuovi ei toiminut ollenkaan. Vastaan ajeli muutama 12xx mini bydi kilvet pimeenä ja lappu ikkunassa miten sattu.

----------


## ettäjaa

Nyt tähän uuteenkin järjestelmään on lisätty "seuraavat lähdöt" -ominaisuus. Ennen _jokaista_ pysäkkiä näytölle tulee näkyviin saman pysäkin seuraavat lähdöt. Näytöllä ei siis näy esimerkiksi toisen suunnan pysäkin lähtöjä. En ole tosin varma miten tuo toimii saapuessa terminaaliin. Näkyyköhän näytöllä terminaalin kaikki lähdöt vai pelkästään saapumislaiturin seuraavat lähdöt (eli ei mitään)?

----------


## EVhki

> Nyt tähän uuteenkin järjestelmään on lisätty "seuraavat lähdöt" -ominaisuus. Ennen _jokaista_ pysäkkiä näytölle tulee näkyviin saman pysäkin seuraavat lähdöt. Näytöllä ei siis näy esimerkiksi toisen suunnan pysäkin lähtöjä. En ole tosin varma miten tuo toimii saapuessa terminaaliin. Näkyyköhän näytöllä terminaalin kaikki lähdöt vai pelkästään saapumislaiturin seuraavat lähdöt (eli ei mitään)?


Onko kyse siis tuon näyttöjärjestelmän uudesta versiosta jollain tapaa vai sama vanha? Seuraavista lähdöistä noilla näytöillä kun on ensimmäiset havainnot foorumilla jo 6.11.21 ja silloinkin jo muutaman päivän vanhoina. Nyt on ollut taukoa bussimatkailusta, mutta jos en ihan väärin muista, niin olisi näyttänyt aikanaan ainakin myös metron lähtöaikoja.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Onko kyse siis tuon näyttöjärjestelmän uudesta versiosta jollain tapaa vai sama vanha? Seuraavista lähdöistä noilla näytöillä kun on ensimmäiset havainnot foorumilla jo 6.11.21 ja silloinkin jo muutaman päivän vanhoina. Nyt on ollut taukoa bussimatkailusta, mutta jos en ihan väärin muista, niin olisi näyttänyt aikanaan ainakin myös metron lähtöaikoja.


Oletan, että nuo havainnot joihin viittaat olivat runkolinjanäytöistä. Runkolinjanäytöillä tarkoitan siis niitä, joita löytyy esimerkiksi 550:llä ja 200:lla kulkevilla busseista eli busseista, jotka olivat liikenteessä jo ennen viime kesää (ei 20, 30 ja 40). Tämä kuva on sen sijaan uudesta viime kesänä tulleesta bussista, joissa on käytössä eri järjestelmä. Joku muu osaisi varmaan selittää tämän paremmin, mutta lyhyesti: 2021 kesän busseissa on uusi järjestelmä, joka korvaa vanhan LIJ:n kokonaan. Tämä järjestelmä ohjaa linjakilpien lisäksi tuota sisänäyttöä.

Seuraavat lähdöt -ominaisuus on ollut runkolinjanäytöissä jo pidempään, mutta se on toiminut hiukan eri tavalla. Suurin ero matkustajalle on varmaan se, että seuraavat lähdöt näkyvät vain terminaalipysäkeillä. Näissä näytöissä lähdöt näkyvät ennen jokaista pysäkkiä.

----------


## zige94

> Joku muu osaisi varmaan selittää tämän paremmin, mutta lyhyesti: 2021 kesän busseissa on uusi järjestelmä, joka korvaa vanhan LIJ:n kokonaan. Tämä järjestelmä ohjaa linjakilpien lisäksi tuota sisänäyttöä.
> 
> Seuraavat lähdöt -ominaisuus on ollut runkolinjanäytöissä jo pidempään, mutta se on toiminut hiukan eri tavalla. Suurin ero matkustajalle on varmaan se, että seuraavat lähdöt näkyvät vain terminaalipysäkeillä. Näissä näytöissä lähdöt näkyvät ennen jokaista pysäkkiä.


Pilkunviilausta, mutta täsmennyksenä siis eli ensimmäiset joissa tämä uusi järjestelmä otettiin käyttöön oli juuri nuo Sipoon Yutongit sekä Nobinan BYDit ja tulivat siis elokuussa, eli loppukesästä. Ja tosiaan tuo seuraavat lähdöt ominaisuus ei kovin pitkään ole ollut. Itse huomasin vasta viime viikolla ensimmäisen kerran tuon vaikka noilla päivittäin ajelenkin. Toki ei kovin paljoa tule matkustamon näyttöä katseltua, jostain kumman syystä  :Laughing:

----------


## ettäjaa

Näyttää siltä, että tässä systeemissä ei vielä ole terminaalitoimintoa. Tänään saapuessa Itikseen PL146:n kyydissä sisänäyttö ei näyttänyt yhtäkään lähtöä. Saapumislaiturista ei tietysti lähde yhtäkään lähtöä, joten noinhan sen pitäisikin toimia, jos terminaaleja ei tosiaan pidetä yhtenä pysäkkinä.

----------


## zige94

Luulin että tämä olisi aprillipila, muttei taida olla... Ainakin osa Sipoon uusista autoista on alkanut näyttämään linjakilvessä "via XXXXXX" tilalla "Lähtee/Departs - Avrgår/Departs". Näkyi ainakin lähtöajan hetkellä sekä sisällä ICU:n hallintayksikössä että ulkona linjakilvessä. Ei tietoa kuinka aikaisin ennen lähtöaikaa alkaa tuota näyttämään. Häipyi n. 200 metriä päätepysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen. Huomasin tuon vasta perjantai iltapäivällä, eli on todennäköisesti perjantaina tullut ominaisuus. Pitää jatkaa ihmettelyä vapaiden jälkeen.

Tuon tekstin hyödyllisyys kyllä mietityttää. Kumpi on informatiivisempaa, esittää päättärillä et bussi on lähdössä pian vai näyttää kauttakulku paikka? Omasta mielestä jälkimmäinen.

Kuva tässä.

----------


## kuukanko

Vastaava ominaisuus näkyi viime yönä linjan 40 nivel-BYD:ssä Elielinaukion lähtölaiturissa.

Joissakin järjestelmissä ulkomailla olen nähnyt, että linjakilvessä näkyy päätepysäkillä montako minuuttia lähtöön on.

----------


## canis lupus

> Tuon tekstin hyödyllisyys kyllä mietityttää. Kumpi on informatiivisempaa, esittää päättärillä et bussi on lähdössä pian vai näyttää kauttakulku paikka? Omasta mielestä jälkimmäinen.
> 
> Kuva tässä.


Kauttakulku tietenkin. Tässä kun mietin oikein tarkkaan mitä hyötyä siitä lähtöajasta olisi niin en keksi millään mitään. Ehkä sen idea on antaa matkustajalle tieto kerkeekö hän kyytiin vaiko ei, ja vaikka se näyttäisikin että ei millään niin ainahan voi vielä yhtä odottaa kun kyseessä on hän itse. Juoksee se silti

----------


## zige94

> Vastaava ominaisuus näkyi viime yönä linjan 40 nivel-BYD:ssä Elielinaukion lähtölaiturissa.
> 
> Joissakin järjestelmissä ulkomailla olen nähnyt, että linjakilvessä näkyy päätepysäkillä montako minuuttia lähtöön on.


Tietysti tämä, monta minuuttia lähtöön on, olisi hyödyllisempi kuin että ilmoittaa vain bussin olevan lähdössä. Kollega tänään seuraillut että n. 20-30sek ennen lähtöaikaa on kilpiin vaihtunut tuo "Lähtee/Departs"

----------


## ttsirkia

Seurasin äsken Elielinaukiolla yhden sähkömadon lähtöä. Vaikutti siltä, että "Lähtee"-teksti olisi ilmestynyt 30 sekuntia ennen lähtöaikaa kilpiin.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt vasta tajusin, että tuota uutta tekstiä ei ole ollenkaan ruotsiksi. Kohun nousemista odotellessa...

----------


## zige94

> Nyt vasta tajusin, että tuota uutta tekstiä ei ole ollenkaan ruotsiksi. Kohun nousemista odotellessa...


Pitäisi olla. "Lähtee/Departs" ja "Avgår/Departs" vaihtelee alarivillä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Olen usein nähnyt Pasilan asemalla kun bussi on lähtenyt pysäkiltä ja pysäkin näyttö näyttää vielä 1 minuuttria. Ymmärtääkseni sen pitäisi olla nollassa lähtöhetkellä

----------


## canis lupus

> Pitäisi olla. "Lähtee/Departs" ja "Avgår/Departs" vaihtelee alarivillä.


Miksi se edes pitäisi lukea englanniksi? Miksi ei vain Lähtee/Avgår? Ei tarvii sillon rullata. Englanti ei ole virallinen kieli Suomessa

----------


## EVhki

> Miksi se edes pitäisi lukea englanniksi? Miksi ei vain Lähtee/Avgår? Ei tarvii sillon rullata. Englanti ei ole virallinen kieli Suomessa


Eri linjoilla voi olla myös erilaisia asiakasprofiileja. On turistipainotteisia linjoja ja eri kieliryhmät eivät varmaan ole ihan tasaisesti jakautuneet päättäreiden läheisyyteen. Ja onhan kuulutuksiinkin englanti tullut mukaan jo aiemmin. Helsingissä varmaan englanninkieliselle informaatiolle muutenkin on kysyntää.

Englanti sinänsä on minusta muutenkin ihan hyvää palvelua vaikka onkin hieman jännä, että se on valittu näytössä koko ajan olevaksi tekstiksi. Toki näin toteutuu suomen ja ruotsin tasavertainen kohtelu, mutta en tiedä olisiko Lähtee/Avgår ja Lähtee/Departs luontevampi tekstipari.

Toki minustakin hyödyllisintä informaatiota olisi minuuttien määrä lähtöön.

----------


## eemeli113

> Joissakin järjestelmissä ulkomailla olen nähnyt, että linjakilvessä näkyy päätepysäkillä montako minuuttia lähtöön on.


Tätä tapaa näin käytettävän Puolan Gdańskissa. Muistaakseni kilvessä käväisi välillä määränpääteksti ja sitten se palasi taas näyttämään laskuria.

----------


## canis lupus

> Englanti sinänsä on minusta muutenkin ihan hyvää palvelua vaikka onkin hieman jännä, että se on valittu näytössä koko ajan olevaksi tekstiksi. Toki näin toteutuu suomen ja ruotsin tasavertainen kohtelu, mutta en tiedä olisiko Lähtee/Avgår ja Lähtee/Departs luontevampi tekstipari.


Varmaan on suomi ja ruotsi tuossa ideassa tasavertaisesti esillä mutta vieraskieli sitten yliedustettuna. Pelkkä "---> 2 min" olisi paras. Ikävänä esimerkkinä se että nykyäänhän ei enää autoissa lue "Pysähtyy/Stannar" vaan pelkästään englanniksi "STOP". Eipä tuo ketään varmasti haittaa mutta kyse onkin periaatteesta

----------


## ettäjaa

> Varmaan on suomi ja ruotsi tuossa ideassa tasavertaisesti esillä mutta vieraskieli sitten yliedustettuna. Pelkkä "---> 2 min" olisi paras. Ikävänä esimerkkinä se että nykyäänhän ei enää autoissa lue "Pysähtyy/Stannar" vaan pelkästään englanniksi "STOP". Eipä tuo ketään varmasti haittaa mutta kyse onkin periaatteesta


Mielestäni tuota "STOP"-sanaa ei oikein voi verrata tähän. Stop ja via (käytetään myös yksin HSL-aluella) ovat sellaisia sanoja, jotka voi olettaa lähes jokaisen eurooppalaisen ymmärtävän. Lähtee/avgår/departs triolle ei sen sijaan ole olemassa universaalia lyhennettä, joten kannattaa joko käyttää kaikkia tai ilmaista asia kuten itse ehdotit symboleilla.

----------


## 8.6

> Pitäisi olla. "Lähtee/Departs" ja "Avgår/Departs" vaihtelee alarivillä.


Ei vaan niin, että kilvissä vaihtelisi "Lähtee/Avgår" ja "Lähtee/Departs". Suomi on kuitenkin selvästi yleisin kieli HSL-alueella. Jos tämä on ruotsinkielisten mielestä epätasa-arvoista, niin sitten pitänee jättää englanti kokonaan pois. LIJ:n alkuaikoina ruotsinkielinen teksti näkyi huomattavasti lyhemmän ajan kuin suomenkielinen, mutta tästä on sittemmin luovuttu ehkä palautteen vuoksi. Englannin asema on jo muutenkin turhan vahva Suomessa.

Mielestäni hyödyllisempää olisi näyttää kuitenkin myös lähtöaikaan oleva aika minuutteina ja alle minuutin ajat esimerkiksi kymmenen sekunnin tarkkuudella kuten Göteborgissa. Tällöin teksti olisi jo kauttakulkupaikkaa hyödyllisempi. Tai sitten kauttakulkupaikka ja aika voisivat näkyä vuorotellen, mutta tällöin ainakaan "Departs" ei kilpiin mahtuisi.

----------


## zige94

> Toki minustakin hyödyllisintä informaatiota olisi minuuttien määrä lähtöön.


Nyt kun ajatuksia on tästä pyöritellyt päässä ja tietää suurinpiirtein mihin nuo uudet systeemit pystyy niin luontevintahan olisi pyörittää kauttakulku paikkaa sekä minuutteja lähtöön vuorotellen ja kun lähtöön on alle minuutti niin voisi lukea "Lähdössä" tms. Lähtee on hieman hassu ilmaisu mielestäni. Toki, HSL-liikenteessä palveluaika on 3 minuuttia, edellyttäen että auto on saapunut edes päätepysäkille & kuljettaja ehtinyt käydä vessassa, joka etenkin meidän Sipoon linjoilla tuntuu olevan harvinaisempaa kuin "vanhassa" liikenteessä. 3 minuutissa tuollaisen infon esittäminen voi olla aika hyödytöntä. Toki sitten on poikkeuksia, kuten itse välillä teen, että saatan olla Rautatientorilla jo 15-20min ennen lähtöä lähtölaiturissa ovet auki ja linjakilvet päällä. Näitä "AB-matkustajia" juoksee kyytiin, menee istumaan ja 5 minuutin päästä tulee kysymään et eikö tämä lähdekään  :Laughing:  "Juu 15 minuutin päästä kyllä". Kai sellaisessa tapauksessa olisivat hyötyneet lähtöajasta näytössä. Toisaalta nuo Sipoolaiset ja etenkään vielä pidemmälle matkustavat eivät tykkää noista "Helsingin sisäistä matkaa" tekevistä kun hidastavat matkaa.

Noissa uusissa sisänäytöissä voisi olla myös tieto, kuinka paljon vuoro on myöhässä. Voi olla olennaista esim. vaihtoyhteyksiä suunnittelevalle. Monet tietää aikataulun mukaisen saapumisajan pysäkille jossa olisi jäämässä pois, muttei välttämättä hahmota kuinka kauan nykyisestä sijainnista sinne vielä menee.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Stop ja via (käytetään myös yksin HSL-aluella) ovat sellaisia sanoja, jotka voi olettaa lähes jokaisen eurooppalaisen ymmärtävän.


Stop ehkä, mutta luulen, ettei jokainen suomalainenkaan ymmärrä, mitä _via_ tarkoittaa. Sillä ei ole niin vakiintunutta käyttöä tuossa muodossa suomessa tai Suomessa. HSL:n pitäisi käyttää sanaa _kautta_ kilvissänsä ja muualla. Tosin yksinkertaisinta olisi poistaa koko sana ja laittaa linjakilvet esim. niin päin, että kauttakulkupaikka on pienellä ylhäällä ja määränpää isommalla alhaalla. Ei tarvita turhia sanoja.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Stop ehkä, mutta luulen, ettei jokainen suomalainenkaan ymmärrä, mitä _via_ tarkoittaa. Sillä ei ole niin vakiintunutta käyttöä tuossa muodossa suomessa tai Suomessa. HSL:n pitäisi käyttää sanaa _kautta_ kilvissänsä ja muualla. Tosin yksinkertaisinta olisi poistaa koko sana ja laittaa linjakilvet esim. niin päin, että kauttakulkupaikka on pienellä ylhäällä ja määränpää isommalla alhaalla. Ei tarvita turhia sanoja.


Samantapaista esitin jo joitakin aikoja sitten sillä itseänikin ärsyttää tuo viattelu -ei se ole suomea vaikka kuinka väittäisitte.
Kuitenkin, yleinen mielipide ainakin tällä foorumilla tuntui silloin olevan se, että via ei ole pelkästään ruotsia vaan myös olikohan se latinaa (noh, jotain eksoottista kieltä kummiski) ja englantia joten se lyhyempänä sanana kuin 'kautta' on ihan hyvä. No, itse en edelleenkään ole mielipidettäni muuttanut enkä muuta. Ei ole hyvä eikä suomea se.

----------


## killerpop

Varmaan paljon tästäkin keskustelusta voitaisiin riitää johonkin LIJ-aiheiseen ketjuun, mutta muutaman pointin myös haluan tuoda esiin.

Lähtöaikatieto on sinänsä tarpeeton, ennenkin ollaan pärjätty mainiosti. Jos myöhästyy kulkuvälineestä lähtöpaikalla, niin se vaan tapahtuu, luki siinä linjakilvessä lähtöaika tai vaikka sekunteja lähtöön. Pääsääntöisesti terminaaleissa on kuitenkin ihan riittävät aikatauluinformaatiot näyttöjen toimesta, jotka harvemmin näyttävät väärää dataa. Toki useinhan kuulee kuljettajilta kuulevan kysymyksen, että vieläkö kerkiää polttaa tupakin.

Tuo via voidaan viedä tarpeettomana tekstinä suoraan roskiin ja tilaa jää enempi kauttakulkupaikkojen esittämiseen. Määränpää isommalla tekstillä ja halutut välipaikat sitte pienemmällä.

Vähän tässä tuntuu olevan turhan näpertelyn makua. Toki pärjättiinhän sitä aikanaan pelkillä linjanumeroilla ja määränpäätekstit oli suorastaan luksusta.

----------


## ettäjaa

PL 149:ssä näkyi tänään näytön alareunassa pieni inforivi (joka tiedotti kesäaikatauluista). Teksti vuorotteli vain suomen ja englannin välillä. Lisäksi vaihtoyhteyssarake tuli englanninkielisen tekstin tielle, ja varmasti tulee minkä vaan vähänkin pidemmän tekstin päälle. Tuntuu, että aina kun näihin saadan joku uusi ominaisuus, tämä ominaisuus aiheuttaa enemmän ongelmia kuin mitä se ratkaisee.

----------


## zige94

> PL 149:ssä näkyi tänään näytön alareunassa pieni inforivi (joka tiedotti kesäaikatauluista). Teksti vuorotteli vain suomen ja englannin välillä. Lisäksi vaihtoyhteyssarake tuli englanninkielisen tekstin tielle, ja varmasti tulee minkä vaan vähänkin pidemmän tekstin päälle. Tuntuu, että aina kun näihin saadan joku uusi ominaisuus, tämä ominaisuus aiheuttaa enemmän ongelmia kuin mitä se ratkaisee.


Niin. Ei mikään ihme kun kyseessä on HSL:n tilaama järjestelmä. Ei tunnu mitkään niiden projektit oikein toimivan...

----------


## Ivecomies

Vähän OT, mutta ite pidän sitä hieman turhana kun HSL:n on pakko käyttää suomen ja ruotsin lisäksi myös englantia kaikissa tapauksissa. Varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon että Tukholmassa vastaava SL käyttää suurimmaksi osaksi vain ruotsia. Toki pysäkeillä informaatiot ovat ruotsin ohella myös englanniksi, mut Metrossa ja bussissa kaikki kuulutukset, mm. turvaetäisyyksistä muistuttaminen sekä Metron päättärikuulutukset joissa pyydetään poistumaan junan kyydistä ovat vain på svenska kun taas täkäläisellä HSL-alueella vastaavat on pakko kuuluttaa also in english. Mun mielest tää on vähän outoa, kun Tukholmassa ulkomaalaisia turisteja vierailee kymmeniä ellei satoja kertoja enemmän kuin Helsingissä ja muutenkin Tukholmaa pidetään Helsinkiä vielä enemmän kansainvälisenä kaupunkina. Kävin ite vähän aikaa sitten taas Tukholmassa risteilyllä, ja Tukholman metrossa varoitettiin (ainakin siinä kyseisessä junassa) joka asemalla junan ja laiturin välisestä kynnyksestä ilmeisti turvallisuutta ajatellen, mutta ihmettelin kyllä kovasti miksei kyseinen kuulutus toistunut myös englanniksi ruotsin jälkeen, kun taas HSL:n Metrossa vastaavanlainen kuulutus tulisi tasan varmana myös englanniksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Melamies

> Niin. Ei mikään ihme kun kyseessä on HSL:n tilaama järjestelmä. Ei tunnu mitkään niiden projektit oikein toimivan...


Missä HSL, siellä ongelma.

----------


## ttsirkia

Jokin uusi kilpi-ilmiö taas. Linjalla 30 on näkynyt ainakin parissa sähkömadossa linjan lopulla etukilvessä ylärivillä Myyrmäki ja alarivillä pelkkä via ilman mitään paikkaa.

----------


## Makke93

> Jokin uusi kilpi-ilmiö taas. Linjalla 30 on näkynyt ainakin parissa sähkömadossa linjan lopulla etukilvessä ylärivillä Myyrmäki ja alarivillä pelkkä via ilman mitään paikkaa.


Tuota näkyi jo keväällä. Viimeksi näin eilen, silloin 30 oli saapumassa Myyrmäen asemalle ja kun kauttakulkupaikkoja ei siinä vaiheessa enää ole, on kilpeen kai jäänyt pelkkä via.

----------


## bussireitti

Huomasin noissa 502 uusien Bydien linjakilvissä että määränpäätekstissä lukee "Hakaniemi(M)" via teksti alarivissä, vaikka sen määränpää pitäisi olla Kallio.

----------


## zige94

> Jokin uusi kilpi-ilmiö taas. Linjalla 30 on näkynyt ainakin parissa sähkömadossa linjan lopulla etukilvessä ylärivillä Myyrmäki ja alarivillä pelkkä via ilman mitään paikkaa.


841B:llä on alusta alkaen ollut 841B Nikkilä via. Muissa Sipoon linjoissa ei vastaavaa ole ollut.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Kövin kokeilemassa BYDejä 88/84 -linjoilla (nf 1377,1363). Näissäkin ikkunat vääristää pienestä kulmasta.

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

> HSL pilasi linjan 985 aikataulut syksyllä 2019. Keravan asemalla lähdetään siten, että R-/Z-junasta näkee bussin perävalot, ja bussin saapuessa asemalle näkee R-/Z-junan perävalot. Kuka hyötyy puolen tunnin vuorovälistä, jos bussia joutuu odottamaan 29 minuuttia? Suorat bussit Nikkilään kurjistettiin viikonloppujen osalta pariin vuoroon päivässä viime syksynä.


Eikös K-juna ole myös olemassa?

----------


## zige94

> Eikös K-juna ole myös olemassa?


On, mutta K-juna n. 15min hitaampi kuin R/Z (kun menee Pasila/Hki päärautatieasema). Pidentää matka-aikaa huomattavasti.

----------

